# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Συζήτηση με αφορμή την Γενική Συνέλευση του Συλλόγου AWMN

## klarabel

Στην Γενική Συνέλευση της 18 Απριλίου, μπορούν να παρευρεθούν και μέλη του Δικτύου γενικότερα με θέσεις και προτάσεις, που θα εκπροσωπηθούν από κάποιο μέλος του ΔΣ, χωρίς αυτό βέβαια να σημαίνει καταστρατήγηση του Καταστατικού και που φυσικά δεν δίνει το δικαίωμα ψήφου στα μη οικονομικά ενήμερα μέλη.

----------


## ggeorgan1

Δηλαδὴ τὰ μέλη τοῦ ΔΣ δικαιοῦνται νὰ μεταβιβάζουν στὴν ΓΣ τὶς ἀπόψεις τῶν τζαμπατζήδων ! Δὲν νομίζω ὅτι αὐτὸ εἶναι κἂν νόμιμο.
Δεύτερον, οἱ προτάσεις ἀλλαγῆς τοῦ καταστατικοῦ πρέπει νὰ εἶναι γνωστές ἐκ τῶν προτέρων. Δεν νομίζω ὅτι φθάνει νὰ ἀναφέρει κανεὶς στὴν ἡμερησία διάταξη ἀριθμητικῶς τὰ ἄρθρα τοῦ καταστατικοῦ.
Τρίτον, ποῦ στὸ καλὸ στὸ νέο site εἶναι τὸ καταστατικό ;

----------


## romias

> Στην Γενική Συνέλευση της 18 Απριλίου, μπορούν να παρευρεθούν και μέλη του Δικτύου γενικότερα με θέσεις και προτάσεις, που θα εκπροσωπηθούν από κάποιο μέλος του ΔΣ, χωρίς αυτό βέβαια να σημαίνει καταστρατήγηση του Καταστατικού και που φυσικά δεν δίνει το δικαίωμα ψήφου στα μη οικονομικά ενήμερα μέλη.


Καιρός ήταν να αρχίσουν να υπολογίζονται τα μέλη του δικτύου,ιδιαίτερα για ζητήματα που αφορούν το δίκτυο,την κοινότητα.
Συγχαρητήρια,θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## ngia

> Θέματα προς συζήτηση. 
> 
> * Αλλαγή έδρας σωματείου
> * Καταστατικές Αλλαγές στα άρθρα 1,2,4,6,21,32 
> * Αλλαγή φορολογικού καθεστώτος 
> * Ενημέρωση μελών από το ΔΣ για ζητήματα λέσχης, κάρτες μελών και άλλα τρέχοντα 
> * Ορισμός ποσού εγγραφής και συνδρομής στον σύλλογο. - Πρόταση μείωσης.
> * Επαναπροσδιορισμός πολιτικής αγγελιών
> * Υπηρεσίες όπως VIVA και παρόμοιες
> * + ότι άλλο προταθεί από τα μέλη


Mπορείτε σε δύο γραμμές να γράψετε την πρόταση του ΔΣ για κάθε ένα από τα παραπάνω θέματα και κυρίως για τις καταστατικές αλλαγές?
Έτσι θα έχουν κίνητρο περισσότεροι να έλθουν στην ΓΣ και περισσότερα μέλη να εγγραφούν.




> Αναθεώρηση του Καταστατικού ή τροποποίηση τούτου γίνεται μόνο μετά από απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης, με πρόταση του Δ.Σ. στην οποία ορίζονται τα αναθεωρητέα άρθρα, παρόντων τουλάχιστον του ημίσεως των ταμειακά εντάξει μελών και με πλειοψηφία των 3/4 αυτών.


Ορίζονται δεν εννοεί απλή αρίθμηση.

Mail με την πρόσκληση έχετε στείλει όπως πρέπει? To email δεν δουλεύει τον τελευταίο μήνα άρα και να στείλετε στον αέρα θα πάει. Και στο forum που είναι η ανακοίνωση με το ρυθμό που ανεβοκατεβαίνει οι πιθανότητες να το δει κάποιος λιγοστεύουν.

Αφού σχεδιάζετε καταστατικές αλλαγές έχετε εξασφαλίσει για το νόμιμο των προτάσεων που θα ψηφισθούν (μετά θα πάει σε πρωτοδικείο και αν δεν είναι νόμιμες δεν θα επικυρωθούν)?

Έχετε προϋπολογίσει τα χρήματα για την αλλαγή του καταστατικού?

Μπορείτε στην ΓΣ να κάνετε ένα σύντομο οικονομικό απολογισμό για το 2009 και προυπολογισμό για το 2010 (σε μισή σελίδα .. έσοδα έξοδα , τι που γιατί)? 

Πρόταση για μείωση συνδρομής υπάρχει, πρόταση για την ανταποδωτικότητα της συνδρομής υπάρχει?
Εκείνη η σύγκλιση της ΕΕ που είχε ζητήσει το ΔΣ έχει γίνει και αν ναι που είναι το πρακτικό της? 




> Υποβάλλει υποχρεωτικά κατά την Γενική Συνέλευση έκθεση και προς τούτο τίθενται εις την διάθεσή της τα πρακτικά των συνεδριάσεων της διοικήσεως και των Γενικών Συνελεύσεων, τα βιβλία διαχείρισης, η αλληλογραφία και το αρχείο του Α.Μ.Δ.Α.





> μπορούν να παρευρεθούν και μέλη του Δικτύου γενικότερα με θέσεις και προτάσεις, που θα εκπροσωπηθούν από κάποιο μέλος του ΔΣ, χωρίς αυτό βέβαια να σημαίνει καταστρατήγηση του Καταστατικού και που φυσικά δεν δίνει το δικαίωμα ψήφου στα μη οικονομικά ενήμερα μέλη.


Τα μέλη της ΓΣ μπορούν να αποφασίουν αν θα επιτρέψουν την παρουσία ή όχι μη μελών στην ΓΣ.

Να εκπροσωπούνται τα μη οικονομικά ενήμερα μέλη από μέλη του ΔΣ σίγουρα είναι παγκόσμια καινοτομία. Όπως πρωτοτυπία είναι τα μέλη του ΔΣ να προσπαθούν να εκπροσωπούν τα μη μέλη (ανεπιτυχώς) αγνοώντας την εκπροσώπηση των μελών.

Δηλαδή θα έχουμε ΓΣ με 20 ταμειακώς ενήμερα μέλη και άλλα 50 μη ενήμερα, η οποία θα κάνει καταστατικές αλλαγές, οι οποίες ενδεχομένως είναι αρκετά σημαντικές και θα ίσως επηρεάσουν και όλο το δικτυο? 

Που είναι τα τελευταία πρακτικά του ΔΣ? Δεν θα πρέπει να δημοσιευθούν πριν την ΓΣ?

----------


## tritsako

Μπράβο, θα είμαι εκεί εκτός απροόπτου.

----------


## mojiro

Μπράβο για το άνοιγμα στο δίκτυο.

@ngia+ggeorgan
Είναι παράτυπο, και σίγουρα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε νομότυπο (με κάποιο τρόπο που απαιτεί χρόνο), αλλά δε νομίζω να είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο στο σημείο που έχουμε φτάσει.

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά αυτές οι "τυπικότητες" που αναφέρουν οι παραπάνω άντε να τις βάλουμε στην άκρη γιατί φθείρουν.  ::  Πάραυτα κάποια βασικά πρέπει να υπάρχουν γιατί αλλιώς δεν έχουμε σύλλογο αλλά κάτι άλλο.

Δεν υπάρχει τελικά ούτε ο χώρος (και μην ακούσω καμιά βλακεία μέρος πάλι στο καρακουρούμ γιατί είναι τουλάχιστον εκβιαστικό να θέλω να συμμετέχω και να με αποτρέπει κάποιος έτσι) ούτε έγκαιρη ιδιοποίηση, ούτε πρακτικά, ούτε έλεγχος, ούτε καν βασικές πληροφορίες στο site, ούτε τίποτα. Τι απολογισμό και τι ΓΣ θα κάνουμε? 

Επίσης και εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τουλάχιστον ξέρετε ποιες θα είναι οι αλλαγές και ότι έχουν ελεγχθεί.

Το τελευταίο δε της εκπροσώπησης είναι ότι νάνε. Μάλλον κάτι πρέπει να μας εξηγήσουν εδώ...

*Για τελευταία φορά!* Άτομα τα οποία δεν συνεισφέρουν οικονομικά, δεν κάνουν δωρεές αδιάκοπα, δεν προσφέρουν χρόνο και υπηρεσίες στον οργανισμό “σύλλογος” ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα έχουν ίση μεταχείριση ή αντιμετώπιση σε ΓΣ και γενικά στις δραστηριότητες που πλαισιώνουν τον Σύλλογο. Πραγματικά είναι το αυτονόητο και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι αυτό που δεν είναι κατανοητό.

Τώρα βέβαια το ότι ο σύλλογος πια δεν έχει καμία μα καμία δραστηριότητα …ναι άνετα αυτό έχει εξισώσει την αξία του κάθε μέλους με την αξία ενός “μέλους”. Να μαζευτούμε να συζητήσουμε ποιος έχει χάψει τις περισσότερες μύγες φέτος. ΝΑΙ γιατί όχι. Πρέπει να γίνεται και αυτό.

----------


## ysam

Θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον πραγματικά. !!!

----------


## ngia

> Μπράβο για το άνοιγμα στο δίκτυο.
> 
> @ngia+ggeorgan
> Είναι παράτυπο, και σίγουρα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε νομότυπο (με κάποιο τρόπο που απαιτεί χρόνο), αλλά δε νομίζω να είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο στο σημείο που έχουμε φτάσει.


Δεν είναι παράτυπο είναι πολύ λογικό τα μέλη του ΔΣ να εκπροσωπούν μη μέλη. Φήμες αναφέρουν ότι ο 7bpm θα εκπροσωπήσει τον romias.
δηλ. αν το ΔΣ κατεβάσει μια πρόταση (π.χ για το viva) και τα μη μέλη δεν συμφωνήσουν, θα πρέπει το ΔΣ να καταψηφίσει την πρόταση του.
τα μέλη ποιος θα τα εκπροσωπεί, ένα μη μέλος προφανώς..μοιάζει πιο δίκαιο άλλωστε.

το σημείο που έχουμε φτάσει είναι γιατί δεν ακούμε τα μέλη μας και δεν τα φροντίζουμε (ενημέρωση, συμμετοχή μελών, ανταποδοτικότητα συμμετοχής)




> Πρακτικά Δ.Σ. 04-09-2009
> 5. Κίνητρα για εγγραφή
> Αποφασίστηκε με κάθε νέα εγγραφή να δίνεται ένα μπλουζάκι και καπελάκι στα νέα
> μέλη.


παρόλα αυτά ίσως αυτή η κίνηση στρατηγικής αλλάξει τα πράγματα και δεκάδες ή και εκατοντάδες μη μέλη εγγραφούν και με τον ενθουσιασμό και την εργατικότητα τους βγάλουν το σύλλογο από το αδιέξοδο, φέροντες άνεμο προοπτικής και χρήματα στο ταμείο, οπότε μη ξεχάσετε την Κυριακή την κούτα με τα μπλουζάκια και τα καπελάκια.


Πρόσκληση για ΓΣ με email δεν μου έχει έλθει ακόμα (Μπήκα με tunnel ώστε να τραβήξω τα ασύρματα email μου, αφού στα πλαίσια αντιμετώπισης των spam το email δε δουλεύει από inet) .. μήπως έχει σταλεί μόνο στα μη μέλη?

----------


## mojiro

δε στέλνετε μία μαζική ενημέρωση από το forum-mail?

----------


## ysam

Νικήτα είσαι Ελλάδα? Αν είσαι και δεν σε δω την Κυριακή απλά κρύψου μετά  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Νικήτα είσαι Ελλάδα? Αν είσαι και δεν σε δω την Κυριακή απλά κρύψου μετά


τώρα δεν είμαι .. Κυριακή θα είμαι .. πιο μακρυά δε μπορούσατε να κάνετε την ΓΣ ... τόση βενζίνη ποιος θα χαλάσει?

----------


## romias

Γκουχ γκουχ
Καλό θα είναι για περιπτώσεις τύπου εταιρίας τηλεφωνίας και αποφάσεις που αφορούν το σύνολο του δικτύου και όχι τον σύλλογο και τα μέλη του αποκλειστικά,να έχουν λόγο και τα μη μέλη του συλλόγου.

----------


## ice

> Δεν είναι παράτυπο είναι πολύ λογικό τα μέλη του ΔΣ να εκπροσωπούν μη μέλη. Φήμες αναφέρουν ότι ο 7bpm θα εκπροσωπήσει τον romias.
> δηλ. αν το ΔΣ κατεβάσει μια πρόταση (π.χ για το viva) και τα μη μέλη δεν συμφωνήσουν, θα πρέπει το ΔΣ να καταψηφίσει την πρόταση του.
> τα μέλη ποιος θα τα εκπροσωπεί, ένα μη μέλος προφανώς..μοιάζει πιο δίκαιο άλλωστε.
> 
> το σημείο που έχουμε φτάσει είναι γιατί δεν ακούμε τα μέλη μας και δεν τα φροντίζουμε (ενημέρωση, συμμετοχή μελών, ανταποδοτικότητα συμμετοχής)
> 
> 
> 
> παρόλα αυτά ίσως αυτή η κίνηση στρατηγικής αλλάξει τα πράγματα και δεκάδες ή και εκατοντάδες μη μέλη εγγραφούν και με τον ενθουσιασμό και την εργατικότητα τους βγάλουν το σύλλογο από το αδιέξοδο, φέροντες άνεμο προοπτικής και χρήματα στο ταμείο, οπότε μη ξεχάσετε την Κυριακή την κούτα με τα μπλουζάκια και τα καπελάκια.
> ...


Ελπιζουμε το email να αποσταλει σημερα εως αυριο . Ειναι τεχνικο το θεμα κυριως αλλα θα το λυσουμε και αυτο 

Επισης και τα πρακτικα και ο απολογισμος θα αναρτηθουν αλλα κραταμε και μερικα για την ΓΣ για να ερθει κοσμος  ::

----------


## vtbg

Ιλιον ????
ΜΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ????
ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΨΑΧΝΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ, ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΙΜΟΤΙΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΤΑΞΑΜΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ ?????
ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ....

----------


## mojiro

βρε δε λέτε πάλι καλά...

χε βασικά... μπορούσαμε να μαζευτούμε και στη Πλατεία Συντάγματος...  :: 

αν και στην άκρη το Ίλιον, νομίζω πως είναι καλή επιλογή το μέρος... back to basics...

----------


## ngia

> Γκουχ γκουχ
> Καλό θα είναι για περιπτώσεις τύπου εταιρίας τηλεφωνίας και αποφάσεις που αφορούν το σύνολο του δικτύου και όχι τον σύλλογο και τα μέλη του αποκλειστικά,να έχουν λόγο και τα μη μέλη του συλλόγου.


με τέτοια που ακούει πως να μη πνιγεί από βήχα .. παρακαλώ ένα ποτήρι νερό από το μέλος του ΔΣ που τον εκπροσωπεί..




> Ιλιον ????
> ΜΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ????
> ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΨΑΧΝΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ, ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΙΜΟΤΙΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΤΑΞΑΜΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ ?????
> ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ....


είναι συμβολική η επιλογή της τοποθεσίας, συμβολίζει τη πορεία από Κολωνάκι στα Λιόσια, όπως και η επιλογή καφενείου για τη μάζωξη




> Ελπιζουμε το email να αποσταλει σημερα εως αυριο . Ειναι τεχνικο το θεμα κυριως αλλα θα το λυσουμε και αυτο 
> Επισης και τα πρακτικα και ο απολογισμος θα αναρτηθουν αλλα κραταμε και μερικα για την ΓΣ για να ερθει κοσμος


όχι άλλο λύσιμο  :: 
άμα τα ζητήσει ο romias όμως θα τα δώσετε κιαπο πριν ..
άραγε θα πέρναγε από το πρωτοδικείο αν ψηφίζαμε αλλαγή καταστατικού ώστε να εγγραφόμαστε αυτόματα και με την καταβολή τς συνδρομής να γίνεται αυτόματη διαγραφή από μέλος

----------


## NetTraptor

> άραγε θα πέρναγε από το πρωτοδικείο αν ψηφίζαμε αλλαγή καταστατικού ώστε να εγγραφόμαστε αυτόματα και με την καταβολή τς συνδρομής να γίνεται αυτόματη διαγραφή από μέλος



Κοίτα είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό που έγραψες πρέπει να το εξηγήσεις. Που νομίζεις ότι βρίσκεσαι?

----------


## ysam

ΟΚ. Εντάξει Μάλλον το αναζητάτε μερικοί.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNr82...eature=related

 ::

----------


## ggeorgan1

Εύτυχῶς ὑπάρχουν πάντοτε στό forum οἱ ἔχοντες τὴν ἀναγκαία τεχνογνωσία καὶ τὴν προσφέρουν ὅπου νομίζουν ὅτι χρειάζεται.

----------


## ntrits

Επειδή μου αρέσουν πολύ οι τζαμπατζίδες,
Προτίθεμαι να εκπροσωπήσω όποιον το επιθυμεί στην συνέλευση.
Όποιος δεν είναι μέλος και έχει οποιαδήποτε ιδέα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου ώστε να την θέσω ως θέμα στην συνέλευση.

----------


## ggeorgan1

Δὲν ὑποχρεοῦται κανένα μέλος τῆς ΓΣ νὰ δηλώσει τὴν προέλευση τῶν πληροφοριῶν ἢ τῶν ἀπόψεων ποὺ ἐκθέτει στήν ΓΣ. Ἂν ἐπιλέξει νὰ τὴν δηλώσει, τὰ ὑπόλοιπα μέλη ἔχουν κάθε δικαίωμα νὰ συνεκτιμήσουν τὴν προέλευση γνωμῶν καὶ πληροφοριῶν ὅταν τὶς ἀξιολογήσουν. Φυσικά, ὅταν κάποιος ἐμφανίζεται στὴν ΓΣ ὡς ἐκπρόσωπος ἄλλων, ἡ ΓΣ δὲν ἔχει κανένα τρόπο νὰ ἐκτιμήσει ἂν εἶναι γνήσιος ἐκπρόσωπος ἢ ἁπλῶς ποζάρει. Καὶ πληρεξούσιο συμβολαιογραφικὸ νὰ φέρει, τὸ καταστατικὸ δὲν ἀναγνωρίζει πληρεξουσιότητα γιὰ τὴν συμμετοχὴ στὴν ΓΣ τῶν μελῶν, πολύ περισσότερο τῶν μή μελῶν. Ὁπότε, ἡ ἀσφαλεστέρα ἐπιλογὴ εἶναι νὰ ἀγνοήσει ἡ ΓΣ τὰ λεγόμενά του.

----------


## papashark

> Δὲν ὑποχρεοῦται κανένα μέλος τῆς ΓΣ νὰ δηλώσει τὴν προέλευση τῶν πληροφοριῶν ἢ τῶν ἀπόψεων ποὺ ἐκθέτει στήν ΓΣ. Ἂν ἐπιλέξει νὰ τὴν δηλώσει, τὰ ὑπόλοιπα μέλη ἔχουν κάθε δικαίωμα νὰ συνεκτιμήσουν τὴν προέλευση γνωμῶν καὶ πληροφοριῶν ὅταν τὶς ἀξιολογήσουν. Φυσικά, ὅταν κάποιος ἐμφανίζεται στὴν ΓΣ ὡς ἐκπρόσωπος ἄλλων, ἡ ΓΣ δὲν ἔχει κανένα τρόπο νὰ ἐκτιμήσει ἂν εἶναι γνήσιος ἐκπρόσωπος ἢ ἁπλῶς ποζάρει. Καὶ πληρεξούσιο συμβολαιογραφικὸ νὰ φέρει, τὸ καταστατικὸ δὲν ἀναγνωρίζει πληρεξουσιότητα γιὰ τὴν συμμετοχὴ στὴν ΓΣ τῶν μελῶν, πολύ περισσότερο τῶν μή μελῶν. Ὁπότε, ἡ ἀσφαλεστέρα ἐπιλογὴ εἶναι νὰ ἀγνοήσει ἡ ΓΣ τὰ λεγόμενά του.


Μου ήρθε email για την ΓΣ, και μπήκα να διαβάσω...

Συζητάμε έχει πολύ γέλιο η υπόθεση, γέλιο μέχρι δακρύων, αν και στο τέλος φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα μπορεί κανείς να ξεχωρίσει αν τα δάκρυα θα είναι από τα γέλια ή θα είναι για τα χάλια σας....

Έχω να γράψω μήνες, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα άλλο, έπρεπε να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το γέλιο που ρίχνω και πάλι μαζί σας !

20 άτομα έχετε ξεμείνει στον σύλλογο, και τσακωνόσαστε μεταξύ σας. 

Σε άλλο thread προλάβατε να αρχίσετε να μιλάτε και για διάλυση....

Έλεγα να σας προτείνω νέο όνομα, κάτι σε "παρέα μελών ΑΜΔΑ", καθότι σύλλογος με 20 άτομα, προς παρέα πάει, αλλά με τόσο φάγωμα μεταξύ σας, ούτε για παρέα δεν κάνετε.

Φοβερή διαφήμιση πάντως για την ΓΣ, 20 άτομα όλα κι όλα, κι αυτά τσακώνονται, θα έρθουν σίγουρα νέα μέλη 

> ένας δίνει λινκ "GIA TON POUTSO " (TM YSAM '2010), 
> άλλος τσουβαλιάζει όποιον είναι σήμερα εκτός συλλόγου ως τσαμπατζή, και θέτει την πορεία προς την δημοκρατικότητα με το "αγνοήσει τα λεγόμενα του".
> Μέλος του ΔΣ δεν έχει να δημοσιεύσει πρακτικά με την δικαιολογία να έχει saspens η ΓΣ
> άλλο μέλος ρώταγε πόσα μέλη έχει ο σύλλογος, αλλά κανένας δεν του απάνταγε (Νικήτα, σύμφωνα με φήμες είναι γύρω στα 20-25  :: )
> του άλλου δεν του αρέσει που είναι η καφετέρια μακριά (vtbg να βγεις εσύ πρόεδρος, για να κάνεις ΓΣ στο καφέ της γειτονιάς σου)
> το ΔΣ δεν σκέφτηκε να ρωτήσει ένα δικηγόρο πριν την αλλαγή καταστατικού ώστε να μην κάνει βλακείες

Πόσα ακόμα να βρω να γράψω για τους 20 που αποτελούν σήμερα το σωματείο ?....

20 άτομα, και κάποιοι δεν θέλουν να ακουστούν και οι απ' έξω....

Καλά έκανε το ΔΣ και προγραμμάτισε την ΓΣ σε καφετέρια, άντε και την επόμενη σε καφενείο !


Υ.Γ.: Για να σας γλυτώσω από άδικο κόπο, το άρθρο 2 του καταστατικού αφορά τον σκοπό του σωματείου, δεν αλλάζει (εύκολα). Απαιτείτε η καθολική συναίνεση όλων των μελών (100%), και δεν μιλάμε για τους παρόντες, ούτε για τους ταμειακώς εντάξη, μιλάμε για ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ !

- καληνύχτα σας (προβλέπεται μακριά η νύχτα  ::  )

----------


## ysam

Καλός τον και είπα δεν θα έρθει που θα πάει.. 

Σε ευχαριστούμε για την περίληψη στο θέμα.. Προτείνω να το κάνεις αυτό σε κάθε θέμα που ξεπερνάει τις 3 σελίδες για να το βάζουμε στην αρχή να μην ταλαιπωρείται ο κόσμος. 

Δεν ξέρω βέβαια σε ποιο Timezone είσαι αλλά εδώ είναι 3 το μεσημέρι για εμάς τους υπόλοιπους..

Όπως και να έχει καλή σου νύχτα και όνειρα γλυκά.

----------


## nvak

> 20 άτομα έχετε ξεμείνει στον σύλλογο, και τσακωνόσαστε μεταξύ σας.... 
> Φοβερή διαφήμιση πάντως για την ΓΣ, 20 άτομα όλα κι όλα, κι αυτά τσακώνονται, θα έρθουν σίγουρα νέα μέλη ...
> Πόσα ακόμα να βρω να γράψω για τους 20 που αποτελούν σήμερα το σωματείο ?....
> 20 άτομα, και κάποιοι δεν θέλουν να ακουστούν και οι απ' έξω....


Ενώ εσείς τα 5 ιδρυτικά μέλη είσαστε μέσα στίς αγάπες !!!

Και για να μην ξεχνιόματε :
Τα μέλη είναι κάπου 150. 
Στίς συνελεύσεις έρχονται κάπου 25. 
Για τα δεδομένα των Ελληνικών σωματείων του 2010 είμαστε απο τα πιό ενεργά. 

Άντε μαζευτείτε στην ΓΣ όσο πιό πολλοί μπορείτε, μπάς και καταφέρουμε να οργανωθούμε καλύτερα σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο.
Όσοι έχουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις ας χαλαρώσουν λίγο. Την πλάκα μας κάνουμε. 
Η αυτοοργάνωσή μας καλά πάει και χωρίς την μεγάλη ενεργό συμμετοχή στα του συλλόγου.
Αν καταφέρουμε να έχουμε ένα πιό σταθερό site και να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα, θα είμαστε ΟΚ.

----------


## ggeorgan1

Πιστεύεις nvak ὅτι τὰ ἱδρυτικὰ μέλη εἴμαστε ὅλοι τὸ ἴδιο; Δὲν νομίζω ὅτι παρουσιάζουμε τὰ ἴδια κλινικὰ συμπτώματα.

----------


## nvak

> Πιστεύεις nvak ὅτι τὰ ἱδρυτικὰ μέλη εἴμαστε ὅλοι τὸ ἴδιο; Δὲν νομίζω ὅτι παρουσιάζουμε τὰ ἴδια κλινικὰ συμπτώματα.


Είναι γεγονός ότι δεν παρουσίασαν όλοι στον ίδιο βαθμό το σύνδρομο του οικοπεδούχου !!!
( όσοι μένουν σε πολυκατοικία που κτίσθηκε με αντιπαροχή το καταλαβαίνουν)

----------


## john70

Εδω απλά οι "οικοπεδούχοι" έχουν την απαίτηση να τους μνημονεύουμε και να τους ευχαριστούμε για την ύπαρξή μας , α και φυσικά να έχουν λόγο σε όλα και πάντα η άποψη τους να είναι η σωστή !

Ε ρε γλέντια ....άντε να δώ και τον Δαμιανό να γράφει σε λίγο , για τον Acoul το θεωρό σίγουρο πως θα γράψει κατά την Δευτέρα και θα ρωτάει που και πότε είναι η ΓΣ

----------


## ggeorgan1

Σε τσούζει πού δὲν μᾶς φίμωσες, ἔτσι δὲν εἶναι ;

----------


## john70

Μπά , εξάλλου τον πορδή την φιμώσεις δεν την φιμώσεις θα βγει, απλά είναι κρίμα γιατι θα χάσω την ΓΣ της Κυριακής γιατί θα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας .

----------


## klarabel

Eγινε διόρθωση του αρχικού πόστ.

----------


## romias

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...7&z=16&iwloc=A
Εδω είναι;

----------


## ggeorgan1

> Μπά , εξάλλου τον πορδή την φιμώσεις δεν την φιμώσεις θα βγει, απλά είναι κρίμα γιατι θα χάσω την ΓΣ της Κυριακής γιατί θα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας .


Κρῖμα πράγματι ποὺ ἑσὺ θὰ πέρδεσαι ἐκτὸς Ἀθήνας, ὅπως μᾶς κάνεις τὴν ὑψίστη τιμὴ νὰ δηλώσεις ὅτι θὰ κάνει ἡ υψηλότης σου. Μεγὰλη ζημία !
Θύμισέ μου, στὴν περυσινὴ συνέλευση ἤσουν ; Δὲν θυμᾶμαι νὰ μύρισα τίποτε ...

----------


## klarabel

Όσον αφορά την πρόσβαση στο πάρκο Τρίτσης για την Κυριακή 18-4-2010 :

Υπάρχουν 2 είσοδοι, μία από λεωφόρο Δημοκρατίας και η άλλη από Λεωφόρο Χασιάς.
Για τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς : Απο τον Σταθμό Αττική (Μετρό-ΗΣΑΠ), κάνουν στάση τα Λεωφορεία Α10 & Β10 όπως 

επίσης και τα Α12 & Β12.
Με τα δύο πρώτα κατεβαίνετε στην Λ. Δημοκρατίας (στάση "Πολυκατοικίες") και τα Α12 & Β12 κατεβαίνετε στην "7η 

Στάση, Χασιάς.


Οσοι έλθουν με δικά τους μέσα, αναλυτικές φωτό παρακάτω

1. Χώροι πάρκινγκ και είσοδος

zoom xoroi parking kai eisodos (Dhmokratias).jpg

2. Πρόσβαση από Θηβών. Στό τέλος της Θηβών βγαίνετε Χασιάς. Αριστερά στα 200 μέτρα παρκάρετε.


prosbash apo thivon.jpg

3. Είσοδοι και πάρκινγκ και απο τις 2 πλευρές.

Parko Tritsis.jpg

4. Συνάντηση στην Καφετέρια

Kafeteria Parkoy Tritsi.jpg

5. Ο χώρος για τη ΓΣ είναι αριστερά μέσα, όπως δείχνει η φωτό.

XOROS SYNELEYSHS.jpg 

6. Πρόσβαση απο το Γήπεδο της ΑΕΚ Ν. Φιλαδέλφεια.
και απο την Εθνική οδό Αθηνών Λαμίας, έξοδος στην πρώην "Renault" με κατεύθυνση πρός Αθήνα.
Απο Εθνική Αθηνών Λαμίας ερχόμενοι από Πειραιά έξοδος στην Λιοσίων και ευθεία βγαίνει Λ. Δημοκρατίας

Prosbasi Apo Gipedo AEK kai Ethniki Athinon - Lamias.jpg

7. Από Αττική οδό - Εξοδος 7.

prosbasi apo attiki odo.jpg

----------


## klarabel

Επίσης να ενημερώσω, ότι όποιος έχει παιδιά και μπορεί να τα φέρει (με συνοδό εννοείται), το πάρκο έχει αρκετά μεγάλη έκταση για να κάνουν ποδήλατο, να πάνε στις εγκαταστάσεις των προσκόπων του Πύργου Βασσιλίσης (ΠΥ.ΒΑ) με αρκετές αθλοπαιδιές, αρκετά παγκάκια στο δάσος για να κάνουν Πίκ-Νίκ, να ταίσουν τίς πάπιες και τα ψάρια στις λίμνες, και γενικά να ξεφύγουν και να περάσουν αρκετές ώρες "χωρίς να το καταλάβουν". Οπως επίσης υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο Λούνα πάρκ στο Escape Center, και πολλά άλλα ώστε να μην ...θέλουν να φύγουν !!!

----------


## MAuVE

> Είναι γεγονός ότι δεν παρουσίασαν όλοι στον ίδιο βαθμό το σύνδρομο του οικοπεδούχου !!!
> ( όσοι μένουν σε πολυκατοικία που κτίσθηκε με αντιπαροχή το καταλαβαίνουν)


Σε επιπλήττω αυστηρά Νίκο,

Μπερδεύεις τους οικοπεδούχους με τους οικοπεδοφάγους.

Και δουλεύεις και σε σχετικό κλάδο.

Απαράδεκτος!!!

----------


## klarabel

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους του παρευρισκομένους στην Σημερινή Γενική Συνέλευση, τα πρακτικά της οποίας θα δημοσιευτούν εν ευθέτω χρόνο.
Είχε από όλα. Το γεγονός ότι παρακάθησαν στο ίδιο τραπέζι romias και ktsaou, και έβγαλαν και αναμνηστική φωτογραφία (όποιος την έχει , τη θέλω), σημαίνει πολλά. Οπως επίσης και acinonyx, (που ομολογουμένως έτυχε θερμής υποδοχής!), pikos, Daemon, cmos.

----------


## nvak

> Και για να μην ξεχνιόματε :
> Τα μέλη είναι κάπου 150. 
> Στίς συνελεύσεις έρχονται κάπου 25. 
> Για τα δεδομένα των Ελληνικών σωματείων του 2010 είμαστε απο τα πιό ενεργά.


Τελικά και σήμερα παρευρεθήκαμε 25 απο τους 35 ταμειακώς ενήμερους.
Παρευρέθηκαν και 6-7 κομβούχοι μη μέλη και φυσικά δεν χρειάσθηκε να εκπροσωπηθούν απο κανένα, μιάς και τους δινόταν ελεύθερα ο λόγος.

Οι περισσότερες αποφάσεις ήταν ομόφωνες.
Μικρή ένταση υπήρξε στο θέμα viva, αν και μετά την επίσημη έγκριση απο την ΕΕΤΤ 
το θέμα επι της ουσίας δεν αφορά πλέον το σύλλογο, αλλά το δίκτυο και το δικαίωμα των αδειοδοτημένων παρόχων voip να επικοινωνούν ασύρματα.
Αλλαγή πλεύσης στην κάλυψη των εξόδων του Συλλόγου, που πλέον δεν θα στηρίζεται κυρίως στίς συνδρομές των μελών, αλλά στίς υπηρεσίες που θα παρέχει στα μέλη.

Πάρα πολύ καλός ο χώρος που έγινε η συνέλευση. Το ωραίο είναι ότι θα μπορούμε να τον χρησιμοποιούμε και για μελλοντικές εκδηλώσεις μας.

----------


## mojiro

Κρίμα που δεν ήταν μαζί μας ο Σπαθάρης να γελά με το τρόπο που έγινε η Γ.Σ.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ηταν κριμα που δεν μπορουσα να κατσω μεχρι το τελος και να ψηφισω την αποψη μου για τους παροχους ειναι γνωστη δεν τους θέλω μεσα στο δυκτιο 
άλλα η πλειοψηφία αποφασίζει αν και με 35 μελη δεν ξέρω τι εκπροσωπούμε ποια 
στην επόμενη δεν βλέπω να γεμίζουμε ούτε ταξί

----------


## yorgos

Βασικά στο τέλος, που έγινε και η επίμαχη ψηφοφορία, είχαμε μείνει η μισοί  ::

----------


## papashark

> Τελικά και σήμερα παρευρεθήκαμε 25 απο τους 35 ταμειακώς ενήμερους.
> Παρευρέθηκαν και 6-7 κομβούχοι μη μέλη και φυσικά δεν χρειάσθηκε να εκπροσωπηθούν απο κανένα, μιάς και τους δινόταν ελεύθερα ο λόγος.
> 
> Οι περισσότερες αποφάσεις ήταν ομόφωνες.
> *Μικρή ένταση υπήρξε στο θέμα viva, αν και μετά την επίσημη έγκριση απο την ΕΕΤΤ 
> το θέμα επι της ουσίας δεν αφορά πλέον το σύλλογο, αλλά το δίκτυο και το δικαίωμα των αδειοδοτημένων παρόχων voip να επικοινωνούν ασύρματα.
> *


Ακουσα ότι η συγκεκριμένη απόφαση πάρθηκε με συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, επί 16 ψήφων, ήταν 10 υπέρ, 4 λευκά, και 2 κατά.

Πράγματι έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο ότι οι αδειοδοτημένοι πάροχοι έχουν δικαιώματα. Και η ΕΕΤΤ μπορεί να έχει δίκιο, αν και δεν ξέρω τι έχει εγκρίνei επίσημα (δεν νομίζω όμως να έχει εγκρίνει ποιος θα εκμεταλεύεται εμπορικά την ιδιοκτησια μου).

Παρόλα αυτά όμως έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα δικαιώματα επι της ιδιοκτησίας μου, δηλαδή κυρίως το αν θα γίνεται εμπορική εκμετάλευση των κόμβων μου, που έχουν στηθεί με έξοδα μου, με τον κόπο μου, και συντηρούνται με δικά μου έξοδα και την δική μου προσωπική εργασία, είναι ανώτερα από την απόφαση της παρέας των 10 ατόμων.

Ετσι θα μου επιτρέψετε να αδιαφορήσω πλήρως για το γεγονός ότι μια παρέα 10 ατόμων αποφάσισε την εμπορική εκμετάλευση ενός δικτύου που δεν της ανοίκει, ότι και αν έχει πει η ΕΕΤΤ, η Viva, και το κάθε λαμόγιο που θα έρθει να εκμεταλευτεί τον κόμβο (ή τους κόμβους) μου γιατί τον βρήκε τσάμπα.




> Αλλαγή πλεύσης στην κάλυψη των εξόδων του Συλλόγου, που πλέον δεν θα στηρίζεται κυρίως στίς συνδρομές των μελών, αλλά στίς υπηρεσίες που θα παρέχει στα μέλη.


Δηλαδή η παρέα των 10 ατόμων αποφάσισε ότι θα βγάλει προμήθεια ο σύλλογος επάνω από ξένους κόσμους ? Οι ξένοι κόμβοι θα πάρουν προμήθεια ?  ::  

10 άτομα πήραν μία από τις σημαντικότερες αποφάσεις που έχουν παρθεί μέχρι σήμερα για το σύλλογο....

Και ελπίζετε να σας πάρει ο κόσμος στα σοβαρά ?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## romias

Να ευχαριστήσω και γω με την σειρά μου τα μέλη του συλλόγου που μου επέτρεψαν να παραβρίσκομαι στην συνέλευση και μου δώσαν την δυνατότητα να εκθέσω τις απόψεις μου.
Είχα δε και μια κατ ιδίαν συζήτηση με τον ktsaou όπου φυσικά διαφωνήσαμε καθέτως και οριζοντίως και φωτογραφηθήκαμε αγκαλιασμένοι.
Η εξέλιξη της ψηφοφορία ήταν αναμενόμενη και φυσικά ως μη μέλος του συλλόγου μη δεσμευτική για μένα.16 άτομα που ψήφισαν δεν εκφράζουν κατά την γνώμη μου την πλειοψηφία του δικτύου και δεν δικαιούνται να παίρνουν αποφάσεις που αφορούν το δίκτυο αλλά μόνο τα μέλη τους.
Κατόπιν αυτού εμμένω στις δηλώσεις μου και για να είμαι συνεπής με τα παλαιότερα γραφόμενά μου.
Οπότε με την ανακοίνωση της έναρξης παροχής τηλεφωνίας,γίνετε εκτροπή δεδομένων από και προς τον εν λόγο κόμβο,στον κόμβο μου.
Δεν σκοπεύω να επιτρέψω την εν λόγο κερδοσκοπία εις βάρος του χόμπυ μου.
Φυσικά αναλαμβάνω πλήρως την ευθύνη που μου αναλογεί και δικαιολογώ την οποία "κακόβουλη κίνηση" εναντίων του κόμβου μου από τους διαφωνούντες.

----------


## papashark

Α, και ένας από τους 10 είναι ο πρόεδρος της ίδιας της viva ! 

ROLF

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> Πάρα πολύ καλός ο χώρος που έγινε η συνέλευση. Το ωραίο είναι ότι θα μπορούμε να τον χρησιμοποιούμε και για μελλοντικές εκδηλώσεις μας.


Σε συζήτηση που είχα πάλι στο τέλος της ΓΣ με την υπεύθυνη του χώρου, μας παραχωρείται ο χώρος απο Δευτέρα έως Παρασκευή for free. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάτι ενναλακτικό, όσον αφορά τη Λέσχη, και μιας και έχουν λείψει οι παρουσιάσεις, τα workshop και γενικότερα η επικοινωνία, προτείνω για την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη 21-4-2010 να κανονiστεί μιά παρουσίαση (εννοείται και καφέ φυσικά). Εδώ και τώρα. Επιλέξτε θέμα και ποιός θα το αναλάβει ?

----------


## nvak

Μάλλον κάτι δεν έχετε καταλάβει. Την viva μπορεί να την βγάλει πλέον ο καθένας στο δίκτυο.
Δεν έχει την ανάγκη του συλλόγου. Ούτως ή άλλως ο σύλλογος δεν έχει εξουσία στο δίκτυο.

Τα έσοδα του συλλόγου προέρχονται απο τις συνδρομές τις δωρεές τις εκδηλώσεις του.
Ποτέ δεν χρέωσε την προσφορά του στο δίκτυο, ούτε εκμεταλεύτηκε με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο κανένα κόμβο.

Αυτά τα 35 άτομα που προσπαθούν να κάνουν κάτι οργανωμένα στο δίκτυο, δεν εμπόδισαν κανένα άλλον να αναλάβει ατομικές η ομαδικές πρωτοβουλίες.

----------


## mojiro

ο σύλλογος δε θα έχει προμήθεια από τις κλήσεις;

----------


## klarabel

> ο σύλλογος δε θα έχει προμήθεια από τις κλήσεις;


Αφού βρέ Μιχάλη, δεν θα την χρησιμοποιείται εσείς οι μη Συλλογικοί, ως "αντιρισίες συνείδησης" και θα την έχουμε εμείς οι 35, ε τι έσοδα λές να υπάρχουν ?
ΚΥΡΙΟΙ, ο Σύλλογος δεν στέρησε ποτέ και σε κανένα την συμμετοχή και το δικαίωμα ψήφου. Αν ακόμα και τώρα, στο "άνοιγμα" του Συλλόγου για πολυφωνία, με ετήσια συνδρομή στα 10 ευρώ, για συμμετοχή στα κοινά και δικαίωμα ψήφου, θεωρήσετε ότι και πάλι δεν αξίζει να συμμετέχετε, τότε ναι μεν ο Σύλλογος μπορεί να καταποντιστεί, αλλά θα είσαστε όλοι συνυπεύθυνοι. 
ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΕΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ. ΑΛΛΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ. ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ.

----------


## papashark

> Αφού βρέ Μιχάλη, δεν θα την χρησιμοποιείται εσείς οι μη Συλλογικοί, ως "αντιρισίες συνείδησης" και θα την έχουμε εμείς οι 35, ε τι έσοδα λές να υπάρχουν ?
> ΚΥΡΙΟΙ, ο Σύλλογος δεν στέρησε ποτέ και σε κανένα την συμμετοχή και το δικαίωμα ψήφου. Αν ακόμα και τώρα, στο "άνοιγμα" του Συλλόγου για πολυφωνία, με ετήσια συνδρομή στα 10 ευρώ, για συμμετοχή στα κοινά και δικαίωμα ψήφου, θεωρήσετε ότι και πάλι δεν αξίζει να συμμετέχετε, τότε ναι μεν ο Σύλλογος μπορεί να καταποντιστεί, αλλά θα είσαστε όλοι συνυπεύθυνοι. 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΕΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ. ΑΛΛΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ. ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ.


Αμα είναι να μην περιμένετε να έχετε έσοδα, και να την έχετε εσείς οι 35 (και φυσικά να περνάει μόνο από τα δικά σας λινκ, οπότε θα πέσετε και κάτω από τους 35), προς τι όλη αυτή η φασαρία ? Γιατί ανοίγετε την κερκόπορτα του δικτύου για την εμπορική του εκμετάλευση ?

Μήπως πρέπει να αναζητήσεις τους υπεύθηνους στους διοικούντες αντί να ψάχνεις για ανεμόμυλους ως άλλος δον κιχώτης ?

Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι τον κάψατε τον σύλλογο ? Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι με 10 ψήφους δεν μπορείς να αλλάζεις τον χαρακτήρα του δικτύου ? Ξαναδημιούργησε τον τον σύλλογο, κάνε τον σωστό όπως εσύ νομίζεις, αν αυτό που πρεσβέβεις εσύ ταυτίζονται με τις απόψεις του κόσμου, τότε ο κόσμος θα έρθει, ειδάλλως θα μείνετε οι 35, 35, 15, 10, 5, 0.....

----------


## panxan

> Αμα είναι να μην περιμένετε να έχετε έσοδα, και να την έχετε εσείς οι 35 (και φυσικά να περνάει μόνο από τα δικά σας λινκ, οπότε θα πέσετε και κάτω από τους 35), προς τι όλη αυτή η φασαρία ? Γιατί ανοίγετε την κερκόπορτα του δικτύου για την εμπορική του εκμετάλευση ?....


Επειδή ψήφισα υπέρ της χρήσης αυτής της υπηρεσίας με το σκεπτικό ό,τι θα την χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος που δεν έχει δυνατότητα τηλεφωνίας στο εξοχικό του ή δεν θέλει να βάλει τηλέφωνο και να πληρώνει τον ΠΟΤΕ όλο τον χρόνο, νομίζω ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή παροχή ώστε να εγγραφούν νέα μέλη. 
Όπως ανέφερα και στην συνέλευση, ακόμα και κάποια παροχή που δεν θα την χρησιμοποιούν οι περισσότεροι αλλά θα είναι τέτοια που θα τραβήξει νέα μέλη και τα οποία θα αναγκαστούν να μάθουν και 5 πραγματάκια για τα δίκτυα, είναι ότι καλλίτερο. 
Ωστόσο δε, δεν αναφέρθηκε (τουλάχιστον αρχικά μιας και έφυγα ψηφίζοντας μόνο την πρόταση, χωρίς να ακούσω κάτι περί εσόδων προς τον σύλλογο) εμπορική εκμετάλευση. Νομίζω ότι "ουδέν κακό αμιγές καλού"
Αιθεροβάμων? Αισιόδοξος? Όχι πονηρεμένος? Whatever 
Ας κάνουμε τέλος πάντων κάτι ώστε να γίνουμε πιο εμφανείς στον κόσμο που αποτελεί το δίκτυο.
Περί fest κ.τ.λ. δεν το συζητάω ότι είναι the best  ::  
Παρεπιπτόντως νομίζω ότι ο romias κούνησε το καπελάκι του awmn. 
Εγώ το έχω στο πίσω παρμπριζ και πολλές φορές έχω βρει κόσμο που ειτε ξέρει για το δίκτυο είτε ρωτάει γι αυτό.

----------


## mojiro

klarabel,

Έχεις καταλάβει ότι είμαι μέλος του συλλόγου, ψήφισα και δεν είμαι ΜΗ-ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ; Έχεις καταλάβει ότι είμαι ένας από τους 35; Στη τύχη τα λες;

Αν με θεωρείς μη-συλλογικό επειδή δε ψήφισα υπέρ της βίβα, εσύ σα τι θεωρείσαι που επιχείρησες να περάσεις ψήφους ατόμων που δεν ήταν παρόντα στο θέμα του βίβα;

Και όσο για το "ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ" απλά... καληνύχτα...

----------


## andreas

> Επειδή ψήφισα υπέρ της χρήσης αυτής της υπηρεσίας με το σκεπτικό ό,τι θα την χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος που δεν έχει δυνατότητα τηλεφωνίας στο εξοχικό του ή δεν θέλει να βάλει τηλέφωνο και να πληρώνει τον ΠΟΤΕ όλο τον χρόνο, νομίζω ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή παροχή ώστε να εγγραφούν νέα μέλη. 
> ...............more.............


Οποιος δεν θελει να βαλει ΟΤΕ 24/7/365 υπαρχει προγραμμα τηλεφωνιας μονο για ΣΚ και αργιες. Πλεον υπαρχει το ιδιο προγραμμα και για DSL με 6Ε/μηνα! Σιγουρα ποιο φτηνο απο τον εξοπλισμο AWMN! 
Μην κοροιδευομαστε μεταξυ μας!

----------


## romias

> Αφού βρέ Μιχάλη, δεν θα την χρησιμοποιείται εσείς οι μη Συλλογικοί, ως "αντιρισίες συνείδησης" και θα την έχουμε εμείς οι 35, ε τι έσοδα λές να υπάρχουν ?
> ΚΥΡΙΟΙ, ο Σύλλογος δεν στέρησε ποτέ και σε κανένα την συμμετοχή και το δικαίωμα ψήφου. Αν ακόμα και τώρα, στο "άνοιγμα" του Συλλόγου για πολυφωνία, με ετήσια συνδρομή στα 10 ευρώ, για συμμετοχή στα κοινά και δικαίωμα ψήφου, θεωρήσετε ότι και πάλι δεν αξίζει να συμμετέχετε, τότε ναι μεν ο Σύλλογος μπορεί να καταποντιστεί, αλλά θα είσαστε όλοι συνυπεύθυνοι. 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΕΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ. ΑΛΛΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ. ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ.


Μη τα λες όπως σε συμφέρει.
Εγώ δεν είχα δικαίωμα ψήφου και για να έχω επρεπε να καταβάλω 70 ευρο.Ποσό που δεν είχα την δυνατότητα να διαθέσω.
Στη αίθουσα υπήρχαν άλλοι 6 σαν και μένα,χωρίς δυνατότητα ψήφου και από ότι κατάλαβα θα ψήφιζαν κατά.
Όσο για την όλη διαδικασία ήταν σαφώς παρωδία,προηλημένη απόφαση.Το δήλωσες αλώστε όταν μη μπορώντας να αντικρούσεις τα επιχειρήματά μου είπες στον ktsaou,"Κώστα οτι είπαμε θα γίνει και στη συνέλευση δεν χρειαζόταν να ερθει το θέμα".
Δηλαδή,το αποφασίσατε και το διατάξατε.

*Ποιο πουλί γεννιέται απ τις στάχτες του και πιανου κινήματος σύμβολο ηταν στο παρελθόν?????*

----------


## nvak

> Οποιος δεν θελει να βαλει ΟΤΕ 24/7/365 υπαρχει προγραμμα τηλεφωνιας μονο για ΣΚ και αργιες. Πλεον υπαρχει το ιδιο προγραμμα και για DSL με 6Ε/μηνα! Σιγουρα ποιο φτηνο απο τον εξοπλισμο AWMN! 
> Μην κοροιδευομαστε μεταξυ μας!


Είναι γεγονός ότι το κόστος του εξοπλισμού μας και τα έξοδα λειτουργίας του, είναι ασύμφορη λύση αν το δούμε πρακτικά - ορθολογικά.
Ασχολούμαστε επειδή πειραματιζόμαστε, μας αρέσει και μέχρι να βαρεθούμε.
Το να υπάρχουν όμως υπηρεσίες στο δίκτυο και μάλιστα νόμιμες που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς και δεν τις δίνουμε σε κάποιον τρίτο, μας δίνει κάποιες δικαιολογίες να συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε στην μπρίζα τα μηχανήματα και να ευθυγραμίζουμε που και που κανένα λίνκ.

----------


## ice

Παλαιοτερα λεγαμε ολοι (μα ολοι το εχουν δηλωσει αυτο) γιατι να πληρωνουμε τον πΟΤΕ και τωρα που απλα μπορουμε οποιος θελει να εχει μια υπηρεσια τηλεφωνιας με κανονικο αριθμο ,νομιμα, και να πληρωνει μονο την χρηση και να μην χρειαζεται να εχει ADSL στο σπιτι του δεν το θελουν μερικοι ανθρωποι και προτινουν τον πΟΤΕ. 

Εγω προσωπικα στο σπιτι μου δεν εχω καθολου πΟΤΕ και με το που ειπα να βαλω γραμμη ADSL ,πριν μερικα χρονια, για να ερθει ο οποιοσδηποτε παροχεας θα πρεπει να σκαψει καναλια και να πλερωσω 100 ευρω . Βρε ουρτ απο εδω .

Να υπενθυμισω οτι η καταστατικη-γενικη συνελευση ΔΕΝ εγινε μονο για αυτο τον λογο αλλα ειναι ενα κλασικο φαινομενο ΕΛΛΗΝΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑΣ οπου επειδη ενα θεμα απο αυτα που συζητηθηκαν και αποφασιστηκαν δεν αρεσει σε μερικα ατομα ΜΕ ΦΩΝΕΣ και επαναλαμβανωμενα λογια ,σκεπαζουν ολες τις υπολοιπες αποφασεις που εχουν θετικο αντικτυπο και συμβαδιζουν με την πλειωψηφια του δικτυου . Ειναι ενα κλασικο παραδειγμα τα ανωτερα δημοσιευματα για επιλεκτικη δημοσιοποιηση 

ΠΧ . Μειωση εγγραφης και συνδρομης σε πολυ χαμηλοτερο ποσο . Ηταν κατι για το οποιο αρκετοι κομβουχοι και μη ειχαν παραπονεθει και ελεγαν οτι ειναι αποτρεπτικο . 

Στην τελικη ρε παιδες δεν μπορουμε να συμφωνουμε με ολα , και σε μια κοινωνια που θελετε να λεγετε οτι συμμετεχετε θα πρεπει να ανεχεστε και τις αλλες αποψεις και αποφασεις .

----------


## klarabel

> klarabel,
> 
> Έχεις καταλάβει ότι είμαι μέλος του συλλόγου, ψήφισα και δεν είμαι ΜΗ-ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ; Έχεις καταλάβει ότι είμαι ένας από τους 35; Στη τύχη τα λες;
> 
> Αν με θεωρείς μη-συλλογικό επειδή δε ψήφισα υπέρ της βίβα, εσύ σα τι θεωρείσαι που επιχείρησες να περάσεις ψήφους ατόμων που δεν ήταν παρόντα στο θέμα του βίβα;
> 
> Και όσο για το "ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ" απλά... καληνύχτα...


Μιχάλη έχεις δίκιο, συγγνώμη, λάθος σε ανέφερα ως "εκτός Συλλόγου" και κυρίως για το ότι στο θέμα της Viva, υπήρξε επιστολή εκπροσώπησης συλλήβδην, των "μή Συλλογικών" και αναφερόμενος γενικά στο θέμα σε πήρε και "σένα η μπάλα". 
Οσον αφορά την μομφή που κάνεις, νομίζω την απάντηση θα την δείς ακριβώς πάνω απο το πόστ που έκανες. Για να μην δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις, γενικά και αόριστα, δύο μέλη που ήταν παρόντα και που έφυγαν στο θέμα συζήτησης της VIVA, τους ζητήθηκε η ψήφος τους ανεξαρτήτως της συνέχειας της συζήτησης, και συγκατέθεσαν υπέρ. Οι panxan και badge παρόλο που έδωσαν την ψήφο τους, δεν προσμετρήθηκε. Ο panxan το κατέθεσε και γραπτώς πιό πάνω. Δηλαδή πόσο πιό δημοκρατική θα μπορούσε να είναι η διαδικασία ; Παρεπιπτώντος να αναφέρω ότι σε άλλους Συλλόγους εκπροσωπούνται και μέλη που δεν μπορούν να παρευρίσκονται από άλλα με υπεύθυνη δήλωση τους και γνήσιο της υπογραφής (φυσικά εφόσον περιλαμβάνεται και στο Καταστατικό), και καθ 'όλα νόμιμα.

----------


## romias

Kαι εγώ έχω 75 υπογραφές στην διάθεση μου που που είναι κατά της απόφασης.
Πως με 10 ψήφους περνάτε κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## yorgos

> Μιχάλη έχεις δίκιο, συγγνώμη, λάθος σε ανέφερα ως "εκτός Συλλόγου" και κυρίως για το ότι στο θέμα της Viva, υπήρξε επιστολή εκπροσώπησης συλλήβδην, των "μή Συλλογικών" και αναφερόμενος γενικά στο θέμα σε πήρε και "σένα η μπάλα". 
> Οσον αφορά την μομφή που κάνεις, νομίζω την απάντηση θα την δείς ακριβώς πάνω απο το πόστ που έκανες. Για να μην δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις, γενικά και αόριστα, δύο μέλη που ήταν παρόντα και που έφυγαν στο θέμα συζήτησης της VIVA, τους ζητήθηκε η ψήφος τους ανεξαρτήτως της συνέχειας της συζήτησης, και συγκατέθεσαν υπέρ. Οι panxan και badge παρόλο που έδωσαν την ψήφο τους, δεν προσμετρήθηκε. Ο panxan το κατέθεσε και γραπτώς πιό πάνω. Δηλαδή πόσο πιό δημοκρατική θα μπορούσε να είναι η διαδικασία ; Παρεπιπτώντος να αναφέρω ότι σε άλλους Συλλόγους εκπροσωπούνται και μέλη που δεν μπορούν να παρευρίσκονται από άλλα με υπεύθυνη δήλωση τους και γνήσιο της υπογραφής (φυσικά εφόσον περιλαμβάνεται και στο Καταστατικό), και καθ 'όλα νόμιμα.


Όπα μισό λεπτό Πρόεδρε, γιατί έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει η πραγματικότης των γεγονότων.
Όσον αφορά τους panxan και badge ναι μεν εξέφρασαν την επιθυμία τους για το τι θέλουν να ψηφίσουν αλλά από την ώρα αποχώρηση τους μέχρι την ψηφοφορία, από το πολύ πιτσι πιτσι και την απερίγραπτη χάβρα που επικρατούσε, μεσολάβησε μία ώρα σχεδόν, όπου ειπώθηκαν και πολλά. Και μάλιστα τα παιδιά δήλωσαν παντελή άγνοια επί του θέματος και ζήτησαν να τους γίνει ενημέρωση εκείνη την στιγμή η οποία έγινε με μία προχειρότητα μπορώ να πω! Μάλιστα θυμάμαι ότι οι αποχωρούντες δήλωσαν ότι δεν κατανόησαν πλήρως τις εξηγήσεις που δόθηκαν! Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες, πόσο νόμιμο είναι να προσμετρά η ψήφος των δύο απόντων ατόμων; Για λόγους ευταξίας λοιπόν αποφασίσαμε να μην προσμετρήσει η ψήφος τους, έτσι κι αλλιώς το τελικό αποτέλεσμα δεν κινδύνευε να ανατραπεί!

Θα προσπαθήσω να κλέψω λίγο από τον χρόνο μου για να ετοιμάσω, το συντομότερο δυνατών, τα πρακτικά σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή γιατί αρχίζει να ξεφεύγει η κατάσταση των γεγονότων!

----------


## yorgos

> ...........
> 
> Να υπενθυμισω οτι η καταστατικη-γενικη συνελευση ΔΕΝ εγινε μονο για αυτο τον λογο αλλα ειναι ενα κλασικο φαινομενο ΕΛΛΗΝΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑΣ οπου επειδη ενα θεμα απο αυτα που συζητηθηκαν και αποφασιστηκαν δεν αρεσει σε μερικα ατομα ΜΕ ΦΩΝΕΣ και επαναλαμβανωμενα λογια ,σκεπαζουν ολες τις υπολοιπες αποφασεις που εχουν θετικο αντικτυπο και συμβαδιζουν με την πλειωψηφια του δικτυου . Ειναι ενα κλασικο παραδειγμα τα ανωτερα δημοσιευματα για επιλεκτικη δημοσιοποιηση


Ναι όντως ο ktsaοu σε κάποια φάση είχε "βγεί από τα ρούχα" του  ::  αλλά γενικά υπήρχε αρκετή ένταση απ' όλους  ::

----------


## klarabel

> ο σύλλογος δε θα έχει προμήθεια από τις κλήσεις;


Η Viva, ώς χειρονομία καλής θέλησης πρός το Σύλλογο και εκπρόσωπο του AWMN, είναι διατεθειμένη να κάνει μια δωρεά στο τέλους του χρόνου ως ποσοστό απο το μικρό μικτό περιθώριο κέρδους που θα έχει πρός το Σύλλογο. ΄Θέλετε για την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα, θέλετε για αγορά - συντήρηση εξοπλισμού....κλπ.
Αν πούλαγε π.χ. hardware, δεν θα μπορούσε ίσως να μας έδινε καμια ασύρματη κάρτα...κακό και αυτό;
Δηλαδή τι το μεμπτόν, τί θέλετε ; Θέλετε να μην πάνε στο Σύλλογο γιατί θα τα φάνε τα "λαμόγια" ? Εχετε διαπιστώσει καμιά ατασθαλία όσον αφορά την διαχείριση έστω και του 1 ευρώ απο τις συνδρομές των μελών. Τα έσοδα του Συλλόγου δεν διαχειρίζονται με το δυνατόν καλύτερο τρόπο, και δεν πάνε για το κοινό όφελος όλων; Εχετε προτάσεις για εναλλακτική διαχείριση των χρημάτων; Θα είσαστε ικανοποιημένοι εάν όποια δωρεά δοθεί απο την Viva, να μοιραστεί σε όλους τους κομβούχους στο τέλος του χρόνου ; Βρείτε το πώς θα μοιραστεί το ποσό (π.χ με αναλογία λίνκς) , και εγώ μαζί σας.

Τόσα χρόνια που είχαμε το i-call, Μας έπεσε άσχημα ; Γιατί δεν υπήρχε καμία αντίδραση; Τώρα τι άλλαξε; 
Οταν τα αντίστοιχα συνέβαιναν τότε με την Altec, που πολλοί δεν την ήθελαν για παρόμοιους λόγους, παρόλα αυτά είχαν μόνο απαιτήσεις. Οταν υπήρχε downtime υπηρεσιών μερικών ωρών, γινόταν της #@$% στο forum . Τώρα που έχουμε επαναλαμβανόμενα downtime ημερών, είμαστε απλά ...ευτυχισμένοι!! 
Πάμε τώρα και στο ενδεχόμενο που αύριο, μεθαύριο, ο ΤΟΠ κλείνει τελείως την "κάνουλα" ? Δώστε λύση και εναλλακτικές. Σήμερα όμως.

----------


## ysam

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.. 

Παρακαλώ τους MODs όπως..

1> Καθαρίσουν εάν χρειάζεται αυτό το thread. Εδώ είναι ανακοινώσεις.
2> Μεταφέρουν τα του συλλόγου στην ενώτητα του συλλόγου.
3> Μεταφέρουν τα λοιπά σε άλλη συζήτηση αν και εφόσων υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για επικοδομιτική συζήτηση φυσικά.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## papashark

> Τόσα χρόνια που είχαμε το i-call, Μας έπεσε άσχημα ; Γιατί δεν υπήρχε καμία αντίδραση; Τώρα τι άλλαξε; 
> Οταν τα αντίστοιχα συνέβαιναν τότε με την Altec, που πολλοί δεν την ήθελαν για παρόμοιους λόγους, παρόλα αυτά είχαν μόνο απαιτήσεις. Οταν υπήρχε downtime υπηρεσιών μερικών ωρών, γινόταν της #@$% στο forum . Τώρα που έχουμε επαναλαμβανόμενα downtime ημερών, είμαστε απλά ...ευτυχισμένοι!!


Κα εγώ που θυμώμουν ότι γινόταν της "#@$% στο forum " για το icall, και ότι είχαν πέσει και τότε firewalls και είχαμε χωριστεί στα 2 ως μοντέρνοι Βροντάκηδες και Φουρτουνάκιδες, μάλλον τα είδα σε όνειρο θερινής νυχτός....

Klarabel, διάβασα και το άλλο σου ποστ με το μανιφέστο που έγραψες υπέρ του συλλόγου και οδηγεί σε σκοτινά μονοπάτια το μέλλον μας, κύριο στοιχείο και στα δύο, είναι η πλήρης διαστρέβλωση του τι είχε γίνει στο παρελθόν.

Μαβλακίες του στυλ "ο σύλλογος έφτιαξε το Backbone" και "δεν υπήρχε καμία αντίδραση (για το icall)", δεν μπορείς να τις πετάς έτσι απλά. 

Δεν ήσουν στην κοινότητα τότε ? Μήπως ήσουν και ενεργούσες όπως κατηγορείς σήμερα τους εκτός συλλόγου ? Δηλαδή απείχες από τα κοινά και τα περίμενες όλα έτοιμα ?

Είτε ηθελημένα παραποιείς το τι έχει γίνει στο παρελθόν, είτε κάποιοι δεν στα έχουν πει καλά.

Τέλος για την έλλειψη γκρίνιας στα επαναλαμβανόμενα downtime ημερών, μπορώ να σου πω ότι απλά ο κόσμος έχει αποδεχθεί την ανικανότητα των διοικούντων, έχει σιχαθεί την αλαζονία των διαχειριστών, και έχει σταματήσει να ασχολείτε ιδιαίτερα μαζί σας. Γκρινιάζεις όταν περιμένεις αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο. Όταν χάσεις την ελπίδα, εγκαταλείπεις και την γκρίνια.

Οι περισσότεροι βλέπουμε ότι το καράβι μπάζι νερά, και θα πάει στον πάτο, και έχουμε σταματήσει να κουνάμε και το μαντήλι του αποχαιρετισμού. Εσύ και η παρεούλα των 10 ατόμων δεν το έχει καταλάβει ακόμα...

----------


## klarabel

> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.. 
> 
> Παρακαλώ τους MODs όπως..
> 
> 1> Καθαρίσουν εάν χρειάζεται αυτό το thread. Εδώ είναι ανακοινώσεις.
> 2> Μεταφέρουν τα του συλλόγου στην ενώτητα του συλλόγου.
> 3> Μεταφέρουν τα λοιπά σε άλλη συζήτηση αν και εφόσων υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για επικοδομιτική συζήτηση φυσικά.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


1. Συμφωνώ ότι είναι για ανακοινώσεις, και ίσως να έπρεπε να κλειδωθεί απο την αρχή, εάν φυσικά δεν χρειαζόταν να γίνει καμία παρέμβαση. 
Απο την στιγμή όμως που καλώς ή κακώς έγιναν οι παραπάνω παρεμβάσεις, με αφορμή το αρχικό πόστ, τα επόμενα αποτελούν λογική συνέχεια της αρχικής συζήτησης, και η μεταφορά τους σε άλλο σημείο θα αλλοίωνε την προέλευσή τους. 
2. Θα μπορούσε μόνο το αρχικο πόστ να μπεί στις ανακοινώσεις του Συλλόγου ( copy ).
3. Επίσης θα παρακαλούσα όποιον θα ήθελε να αναφερθεί σε όποιο θέμα του παρόντος, να ξεκινήσει μια νέα συζήτηση.

----------


## ysam

... λόγια από ιδρυτικό μέλος του Συλλόγου που απλά δεν του βγήκε η λαμογιά όπως θα ήθελε.. 

Εγώ πάλι γιατί θυμάμαι ότι πάλι λίγοι γκρίνιαζαν για το i-call (όπως και τώρα, αυτά με τις υπογραφές χωρίς να υπάρχουν αποδείξεις ούτε καν sorry κιόλας.) και από αυτούς εσύ ο ένας πάλι είχες i-call και έπαιζες? Θες μήπως να σου θυμίσω τι μου είπες Papashark σε PM πριν καν μπει το VIVA για το VIVA?

----------


## ysam

Μεταφέρθηκε.. Συνεχίστε..

----------


## klarabel

> ................
> Υ.Γ.: Για να σας γλυτώσω από άδικο κόπο, το άρθρο 2 του καταστατικού αφορά τον σκοπό του σωματείου, δεν αλλάζει (εύκολα). Απαιτείτε η καθολική συναίνεση όλων των μελών (100%), και δεν μιλάμε για τους παρόντες, ούτε για τους ταμειακώς εντάξη, μιλάμε για ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ !
> - καληνύχτα σας (προβλέπεται μακριά η νύχτα  )


For your inerest .......Oταν γράφουμε κάτι, πρέπει να είμαστε σίγουροι για την ορθότητα τους ή τουλάχιστον παίρνουμε μια δεύτερη γνώμη.....
Ο όρος αυτός πρέπει να υπάρχει ως προυπόθεση, όταν αλλάζει ριζικά ο σκοπός για τον οποίο δημιουργήθηκε ένας Σύλλογος. Αν θέλαμε να μεταβάλουμε το awmn, με την παρούσα ονομασία ¨Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών" σε π.χ Ναυταθλητικό Σύλλογο, ή μεταβάλοντας, παραλείποντας όρους που αλλοιώνουν τον αρχικό του Σκοπό.
Με την ίδια λογική μήπως πρέπει να αναθεωρούμε κάποιες σκέψεις κατά καιρούς ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η Viva, ώς χειρονομία καλής θέλησης πρός το Σύλλογο και εκπρόσωπο του AWMN, είναι διατεθειμένη να κάνει μια δωρεά στο τέλους του χρόνου ως ποσοστό απο το μικρό μικτό περιθώριο κέρδους που θα έχει πρός το Σύλλογο.


Ως ιδιοκτήτης κόμβου που δρομολογεί πακέτα της Viva απαιτώ μέρος από τη δωρεά. Μετά θα δω τι θα τα κάνω αυτά τα χρήματα. Μπορεί να τα δωρίσω με τη σειρά μου στο σύλλογο ή να τα πάρω routerstation.




> Θα είσαστε ικανοποιημένοι εάν όποια δωρεά δοθεί απο την Viva, να μοιραστεί σε όλους τους κομβούχους στο τέλος του χρόνου ; Βρείτε το πώς θα μοιραστεί το ποσό (π.χ με αναλογία λίνκς) , και εγώ μαζί σας.


Εσείς έπρεπε να το βρείτε αυτό που κλείσατε τη συμφωνία.. Αν πρακτικά δε γίνεται, τότε ας μην έμπαινε καν η Viva.




> Τόσα χρόνια που είχαμε το i-call, Μας έπεσε άσχημα ; Γιατί δεν υπήρχε καμία αντίδραση; Τώρα τι άλλαξε;


Δε τα ξέρεις καλά. Είχε γίνει χαμός τότε. Ψάξε στο παλιό forum..




> Οταν τα αντίστοιχα συνέβαιναν τότε με την Altec, που πολλοί δεν την ήθελαν για παρόμοιους λόγους, παρόλα αυτά είχαν μόνο απαιτήσεις. Οταν υπήρχε downtime υπηρεσιών μερικών ωρών, γινόταν της #@$% στο forum .


Η μόνη απαίτηση που είχαμε ήταν να κλείσει. Επίσης έφερε κόσμο που ενδιαφερόταν μόνο για το internet και υποβάθμισε την ποιότητα του δικτύου σε έμψυχο και άψυχο δυναμικό.




> Τώρα που έχουμε επαναλαμβανόμενα downtime ημερών, είμαστε απλά ...ευτυχισμένοι!! 
> Πάμε τώρα και στο ενδεχόμενο που αύριο, μεθαύριο, ο ΤΟΠ κλείνει τελείως την "κάνουλα" ? Δώστε λύση και εναλλακτικές. Σήμερα όμως.


Δεν είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι, αλλά δεν έχουμε κάπου να το γράψουμε εφόσον δεν υπάρχει forum. Σε συνδυασμό με την παρωδία με τη μετάβαση σε SMF, ο κόσμος άρχισε να αδιαφορεί για το forum και να μη γράφει πια. Το λογισμικό και ο server μπορεί να ανήκει στο σύλλογο αλλά το περιεχόμενο, που είναι αυτό το οποίο πραγματικά έχει κάποια αξία, ανήκει στους χρήστες του

----------


## ntrits

Τελικά, μάλλον δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι.

Τι έχει να μοιράσει ο σύλλογος με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο?
Μπορεί να έγιναν τα μύρια όσα στο παρελθόν, στην παρούσα στιγμή ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;
Αντί το παρελθόν να μας βοηθά να πάμε παρακάτω μας κρατά δεμένους και δεν αφήνει να προχωρήσουμε;

Υπάρχει ένα ΔΣ το οποίο είναι νέο, τα μέλη του δεν έχουν στην πλάτη τους "αμαρτίες" και έχω διαπιστώσει προσωπικά πώς δεν ενδιαφέρονται να είναι πρόεδροι αντιπρόεδροι κ.λ.π αλλά ενδιαφέρονται για το καλό όλου του δικτύου.
Φυσικά δεν είναι αλάθητοι και ούτε παντογνώστες. Σύμφωνα με την γνώμη και τις ικανότητες τους πράττουν.
Από την άλλη υπάρχουν άτομα που είναι εντελώς αντίθετοι αλλά έχουν απόψεις και ιδέες σωστές και σωστότερες από του συλλόγου.
Οικονομικές ατασθαλίες δεν υπάρχουν γιατί δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα.
Οι άνθρωποι του ΔΣ δεν είναι κουφοί και έχουν διάθεση για συζήτηση.

Γιατί λοιπόν τόσα χρόνια παρακολουθώ μια μόνιμη αντιπαράθεση και όχι μια συναίνεση;

Τελικά δεν υπάρχει χρυσή τομή ώστε να μην υπάρχει σύλλογος και αντισσύλογος και όπως μπορούμε να βάζουμε τις κεραίες μας να δουλεύουν μαζί ώστε να υπάρχει δίκτυο, να βάλουμε και τους εαυτούς μας;

Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης αν τα μέλη του δικτύου είναι χωρισμένα σε 2 μέρη ή σε 3.

Σε αυτούς πού θέλουν τον σύλλογο, σε αυτούς που δεν τον θέλουν, και σε αυτούς που θέλουν να αλλάξει αυτό το κλίμα;

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν αξίζει ποια να χαλάσει κανείς το σάλιο του για δαύτους klarabel και λοιποί. Μην δίνεις σημασία. Το αν είναι κάτι νόμιμο ή όχι, αν γίνεται, ποιος έχει μεγαλύτερη επιρροή και ενδιαφέρον στο δίκτυο έχει φανεί εδώ και χρόνια.
Μέχρι και χθες μαζεύαμε συντρίμμια αυτού που δημιούργησαν άλλοι και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ έγινε αυτή η καταστατική που τόσο πολύ κυνηγούσαμε. Έπρεπε να γίνουμε 35 για να καταφέρουμε να διώξουμε από πάνω την λέρα τόσων χρόνων. Φορολογικές έδρες ότι να ναι , χαμένα παραστατικά και δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών (γιατί άραγε να έχουν χαθεί αυτά και τι άλλο θα βρούμε… μήπως το Block έχει και τίποτε άλλο κομμένο εκεί μέσα?), καταστατικές δικλίδες ώστε να επωφελούνται τα λίγα χαμόγια από τις γνωριμίες μέσο AWMN και να οδηγούν τους πελάτες στα ασύρματα μαγαζάκια τους. 
Ταυτόχρονα όμως ο σύλλογος να μην βγάζει ποτέ τίποτα, να μην έχει λόγο στο ασύρματο μέλλον έστω και της Αθήνας ή έστω και ενός δήμου και να μην μπορεί ποτέ να επωφεληθεί κανείς από τίποτα συλλογικά. Ούτε καν τα λειτουργικά του έξοδα δεν μπορεί να βγάλει και πρέπει να περιμένει την ελεημοσύνη. Αντί να έχουμε ένα σύλλογο με τα αυτονόητα πρέπει να δανειζόμαστε χρόνο από τον εκαστοτε ευεργέτη, την ΕΘΕΜ και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο και ποιον άλλο. 
Είναι αυτονόητο ότι αν δεν αποφασίσουμε ότι πρέπει να πατήσουμε γερά στα πόδια μας δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δούμε άσπρη μέρα.
Πάραυτα, εξακολουθούν να έρχονται εδώ ιδρυτικά λαμόγια και να κάνουν κήρυγμα. Οι μεγάλοι σωτήρες και φωστήρες έρχονται να πάρουν τον κάθε αφελή και να τον κάνουν ένα τηλεκατευθυνόμενο βλήμα ενώ παράλληλα προσπαθούν να μας κάνουν μαθήματα ηθικής. 
Φτάνει. Γυρίστε την πλάτη. Πόσο ακόμα θα ασχολούμαστε με δαύτους. Αν ενδιαφερόντουσαν πραγματικά για το συμφέρον του συλλόγου και του δικτύου δεν θα ήταν απέξω να πετούν πέτρες. Θα είχαν κάνει κάτι για όλα αυτά που κατακρίνουν. Η πόρτα πάντα ήταν ανοιχτή. Πραγματικά φτάνει move on να τελειώνουμε. 

PS Acynonix πίστεψε με. Αν καταφέρουμε μαζί να υπολογίσουμε έστω 1 cent που σου ανήκει από οποιαδήποτε διακίνηση, οποιουδήποτε traffic από τον κόμβο σου, ευχαρίστως να στο πληρώσω εγώ προσωπικά σαν μέλος του συλλόγου. Νομίζω και ο σύλλογος θα έκανε το ίδιο με την πορεία που χαράζει. Μην αρνηθεί όμως κάνεις να μου καταβάλει και εμένα το αντίστοιχο τίμημα έτσι?

----------


## Acinonyx

Το θέμα είναι συγκεκριμένα για τη Viva.

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας αντισυλλογικός. Όσο δε μας αναγκάζει κανένας να είμαστε στο σύλλογο και δεν παρουσιάζεται ως αντιπρόσωπος όλου του δικτύου (με ότι μπορεί να συνεπάγεται αυτό) θα είμαστε όλοι ευτυχισμένοι.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ήμασταν δηλαδή δύο σύλλογοι, και ο ένας αποφάσιζε να μπει η Viva και ο άλλος να απαγορευτεί, τι θα γινόταν; Δε θα κινδύνευε να διασπαστεί το δίκτυο; Είναι η ίδια περίπτωση...

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...


Δε θα λύσω εγώ το πρόβλημα υπολογισμού γιατί δεν κάνω εγώ τη πρόταση. Αν δεν μπορείτε να το υπολογίσετε, μη το βάζετε καθόλου.

Να σταθεί ο σύλλογος στα πόδια του! Δε διαφωνεί κανείς.. Όχι όμως να σταθεί "προσφέροντας" πράγματα που δε του ανήκουν, όπως τον κόπο και χρήμα των εξωσυλλογικών ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ.

----------


## dazyraby

Βρε Ιωσήφ ... (και με όλην την καλή διάθεση) Μήπως ήσουν και εσύ πρόεδρος ? μήπως λέω ... μήπως εσύ δεν είσαι αυτός που έλεγες σε καποιά πόστ ότι ξεκίνησες ή τουλάχιστον σε σένα χρωστάμε τα πάντα ? (μην το πάρεις επιθετικά) αλλά ησούν και εσύ στο κότερο.. δεν ήσουν ?

Τώρα κατα την γνώμη μου η απαξίωση αξίζει και στα δύο μέρη. Από την μικρή μου εμπειρία σε αυτό που ονομάζουμε Σύλλογο αλλά και forum έχω να δηλώσω ότι την αδιαφορία δεν την φέρανε απλώς οι καταστάσεις αλλά και τα άτομα. Και από τις δύο μεριές. 

Προτείνω διάλυση του Συλλόγου με την σημερινή του μορφή και επανίδρυση και συμμετοχή από ανθρώπους που δεν είναι εμπλεκόμενοι ούτε στα καθέκαστα της αρχικής ίδρυσης, ούτε έχουν συμφέρον, αλλά προφανώς ούτε και άλλους διαπλεκόμενους του παρελθόντος. Θεωρώ ότι ο Σύλλογος απέτυχε στο κομμάτι του, όχι γιατι τον πολεμήσανε κάποιοι αλλά επειδή τελικά αυτοι που τον υποστηρίζανε τον φτάσανε σε αυτην την κατάσταση απαξίωσης.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Δε θα λύσω εγώ το πρόβλημα υπολογισμού γιατί δεν κάνω εγώ τη πρόταση. Αν δεν μπορείτε να το υπολογίσετε, μη το βάζετε καθόλου.
> 
> Να σταθεί ο σύλλογος στα πόδια του! Δε διαφωνεί κανείς.. Όχι όμως να σταθεί "προσφέροντας" πράγματα που δε του ανήκουν, όπως τον κόπο και χρήμα των εξωσυλλογικών ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ.


Το να μου ορίσεις κάτι χρεώσιμο και κάτι όχι δεν ισχύει. Αντίστοιχα το κάνω και εγώ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η διακινούμενη πληροφορία σε bytes μπορεί να είναι χρέωσιμη και πάντα θα είμαστε πάτσι γιατί ο ένας εξυπηρετεί τον άλλο. Δεν μπορώ να στερήσω σε κανέναν την επιλογή να κάνει ότι θέλει. Πόσο μάλλον αν αυτό που κάνει είναι καθόλα νόμιμο εν αντίθεση με άλλη κίνηση. 
Το κέρδος (υποτυπώδες κέρδος) στην προκείμενη δεν θα είναι κάποιου λαμογιού αλλά του δικτύου. Δεν θυμάμαι ο σύλλογος να έχει σπαταλήσει ποτέ λεφτά σε αυτοκίνητα και βίλες. Οι ευκαιρίες που ανοίγονται με τους κόμβους σε όλη την Ελλάδα είναι ένα παράδειγμα όπου θα “σπαταλήσουμε” όλα μας σχεδόν τα λεφτά. 
Εκτός βέβαια από τα άλλα που όντως θα τα σπαταλήσουμε για να μαζέψουμε τις βλακείες των ιδρυτικών σε εφορίες και πρωτοδικεία.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Βρε Ιωσήφ ... (και με όλην την καλή διάθεση) Μήπως ήσουν και εσύ πρόεδρος ? μήπως λέω ... μήπως εσύ δεν είσαι αυτός που έλεγες σε καποιά πόστ ότι ξεκίνησες ή τουλάχιστον σε σένα χρωστάμε τα πάντα ? (μην το πάρεις επιθετικά) αλλά ησούν και εσύ στο κότερο.. δεν ήσουν ?
> 
> Τώρα κατα την γνώμη μου η απαξίωση αξίζει και στα δύο μέρη. Από την μικρή μου εμπειρία σε αυτό που ονομάζουμε Σύλλογο αλλά και forum έχω να δηλώσω ότι την αδιαφορία δεν την φέρανε απλώς οι καταστάσεις αλλά και τα άτομα. Και από τις δύο μεριές. 
> 
> Προτείνω διάλυση του Συλλόγου με την σημερινή του μορφή και επανίδρυση και συμμετοχή από ανθρώπους που δεν είναι εμπλεκόμενοι ούτε στα καθέκαστα της αρχικής ίδρυσης, ούτε έχουν συμφέρον, αλλά προφανώς ούτε και άλλους διαπλεκόμενους του παρελθόντος. Θεωρώ ότι ο Σύλλογος απέτυχε στο κομμάτι του, όχι γιατι τον πολεμήσανε κάποιοι αλλά επειδή τελικά αυτοι που τον υποστηρίζανε τον φτάσανε σε αυτην την κατάσταση απαξίωσης.


Δεν ήσουν εκεί χθες. Χαζομάρα γιατί φαίνεται να νοιάζεσαι (μόνο για τα πανηγύρια?). Δεν νοιάζεσαι να είσαι αντικειμενικός όμως. Έχεις ένα κάτι τις μαζί μου. Ελπίζω τελικά όλοι να κατάλαβαν επιτέλους ότι χρειαστήκαμε 2 ΔΣ ακα 4 χρόνια για να καταφέρουμε να αρχίσουμε (το τονίζω) να συμμαζεύουμε αυτά που μας προκαλούν απώλειες.
Η πρόταση σου μας έχει περάσει από το μυαλό. Αλλά δεν θα άλλαζε ποτέ κάτι. Κάποιος πάντα πρέπει να πληρώσει την νύφη. Τώρα αν σκάφτεσαι να ανοίξεις κάτι άλλο κάνε το. Αν πάλι νομίζεις ότι στο νέο δεν θα με βρεις εκεί πάλι. Έχασες… κάνε εσύ (και ο κάθε εσύ) κάτι της προκοπής και εγώ support με νταούλια από πίσω

----------


## dazyraby

μα γιατί βρε το παίρνεις επιθετικά. Μια διαπίστωση έκανα ... πάλι εγώ είμαι ο επιθετικός ? Ρε φίλε ... δεν ήσουν πρόεδρος ? οι άλλοι φταίνε ? 

Καταρχήν δεν ήμουν εκεί γιατί αυτήν την περίοδο απασχολούμε με κάτι που δεν μου αφήνει ούτε τις Κυριακές, πόσο μάλλον να τρέχω στο Μενίδι. Από την άλλη για να τελειώνουμε με τις φοβίες σου, έλα το απόγευμα να πιούμε ένα καφεδάκι να το λύσουμε, να πείς και τιν συγνώμη σου για τα βρισίδια που έχεις ρίξει να τελειώνουμε. Δεν είμαι εγώ ο προκατειλλήμένος, ξεπέρνατο. 

Αν θέλεις όμως δώσε μου μια εξήγηση σε φιλικό ακόμα αν θέλεις επίπεδο. Πώς μπορείς να λές 



> Μέχρι και χθες μαζεύαμε συντρίμμια αυτού που δημιούργησαν άλλοι και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ έγινε αυτή η καταστατική που τόσο πολύ κυνηγούσαμε.


το προβλημά μου φίλτατε δεν είναι προσωπικό στο παρών (προσωπικό γίνεται όταν αρχίζουν να σκάνε πμς με υβρείς) αλλά πές μας κάτι, ήσουν ή δεν ήσουν πρόεδρος στο προηγούμενο προεδρείο ? 

Αμέσως αμέσως φίλτατε δείχνεις ότι διώχνεις τις ευθύνες σου. Ναι έχεις και εσύ μέρος σε αυτήν την κατάντια του δικτύου. Εχώ και εγώ ... όλοι έχουμε. Γιατί? γιατί εχούμε αφήσει ανθρώπους να κάνουν ότι θέλουν στο οικοδόμημα, να βρίσκονται σε 2-3 θέσεις, admin / mod/ ΔΣ, γιατί αυτά τα εγωκεντρικά προσωπά που βρίσκονται παντού, δεν φέρνουν κόσμο στο δίκτυο, διώχνουν. 

Με συγχωρείς που σε πληγώνω, αλλά ξέρεις κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι και εσύ ως πρόεδρος και κάθε πρόεδρος πριν και μετά απο σένα έχει μερίδιο. 

Το μεγαλύτερο όμως το έχει ο κόσμος, είναι σαν την Ελλάδα όλοι τους βρίζουμε αλλα κανείς δεν κάνει κάτι.

----------


## andreas

> PS Acynonix πίστεψε με. Αν καταφέρουμε μαζί να υπολογίσουμε έστω 1 cent που σου ανήκει από οποιαδήποτε διακίνηση, οποιουδήποτε traffic από τον κόμβο σου, ευχαρίστως να στο πληρώσω εγώ προσωπικά σαν μέλος του συλλόγου. Νομίζω και ο σύλλογος θα έκανε το ίδιο με την πορεία που χαράζει. Μην αρνηθεί όμως κάνεις να μου καταβάλει και εμένα το αντίστοιχο τίμημα έτσι?


Ειτε γιατι δεν υπολογιζεται μετρησιμα και αξιοπιστα ειτε γιατι ειναι ολα φτιαγμενα ετσι ωστε να πηγαινουν ολα απο εκει που θελετε... Οποτε δεν θα αγχωθειτε και με οτι τυχον μικροπροβληματα εμφανισθουν στο μελλον  :: 





> Είναι γεγονός ότι το κόστος του εξοπλισμού μας και τα έξοδα λειτουργίας του, είναι ασύμφορη λύση αν το δούμε πρακτικά - ορθολογικά.
> Ασχολούμαστε επειδή πειραματιζόμαστε, μας αρέσει και μέχρι να βαρεθούμε.
> Το να υπάρχουν όμως υπηρεσίες στο δίκτυο και μάλιστα νόμιμες που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς και δεν τις δίνουμε σε κάποιον τρίτο, μας δίνει κάποιες δικαιολογίες να συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε στην μπρίζα τα μηχανήματα και να ευθυγραμίζουμε που και που κανένα λίνκ.


φυσικα, απλα μην αναφερουμε ως δικαιολογια ακυρα παραδειγματα/λογικες...

----------


## papashark

> ... λόγια από ιδρυτικό μέλος του Συλλόγου που απλά δεν του βγήκε η λαμογιά όπως θα ήθελε.. 
> 
> Εγώ πάλι γιατί θυμάμαι ότι πάλι λίγοι γκρίνιαζαν για το i-call (όπως και τώρα, αυτά με τις υπογραφές χωρίς να υπάρχουν αποδείξεις ούτε καν sorry κιόλας.) και από αυτούς εσύ ο ένας πάλι είχες i-call και έπαιζες? Θες μήπως να σου θυμίσω τι μου είπες Papashark σε PM πριν καν μπει το VIVA για το VIVA?


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η προσπάθεια μείωσεις του συνομιλητή πηγάζει από την έλλειψη επιχειρημάτων, και όχι από την έλλειψη ήθους και παιδείας.

Πέτα πέτα λάσπη, κάτι θα μείνει, τακτική που την έχετε ακολουθήσει (με επιτυχία κιόλας) και παλαιότερα.

Δεν νομίζω να περιμένεις σοβαρή απάντηση στην εκτός θέματος επιθεση σου ?  :: 




> Πάραυτα, εξακολουθούν να έρχονται εδώ ιδρυτικά λαμόγια και να κάνουν κήρυγμα. Οι μεγάλοι σωτήρες και φωστήρες έρχονται να πάρουν τον κάθε αφελή και να τον κάνουν ένα τηλεκατευθυνόμενο βλήμα ενώ παράλληλα προσπαθούν να μας κάνουν μαθήματα ηθικής.


Ψάχνω να βρω ποιος σε έβρισε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, για να "έχεις το δικαίωμα" να τον βρίζεις και εσύ. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω και σε ποιον απευθύνεσαι, αλλά και αυτό δεν μπορώ να το βρω...

Και εσύ, και ο ysam, πετάτε κουβέντες όπως "λαμογιές" και "λαμόγια", χωρίς φυσικά να υπάρξει ούτε μία επίπτωση για το πανέμορφο λεξιλόγιο σας.

Στην πραγματικότητα όμως το ότι δεν έρχεται κανένας mod να σας τραβήξει το αυτάκι, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν επιπτώσεις. Ο κόσμος έχει βαρεθεί τους κακούς σας τρόπους και την αλαζονεία σας, με ποιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα την αποτυχημένη αλλαγή φόρουμ, όπου ενώ το ΔΣ σας κάλυψε για τα τραγικά σας λάθη χαρακτηρίζοντας την μετάβαση ως πλήρως επιτυχημένη (κι ας είχαν χαθεί post ολόκληρα), o κόσμος τιμώρησε και το σύλλογο, και το φόρουμ, αλλά και ίσως τον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό, αδιαφορώντας πλέον για το φόρουμ, και σταματώντας να γράφει. Σε αυτό ποιος φταίει ? Ο Ysam και οι υπόλοιποι admins ? Το ΔΣ που έδειξε ότι ο εγωισμός είναι πάνω από την λογική και είπε "όλα καλώς" βλέποντας το χάος ? Οι αντισυλλογικοί που είπαν ότι δεν τα φτιάξατε καλά ? Η' ο κόσμος που αηδίασε με την υποκρισία, και απλά γύρισε την πλάτη του ?

Το έχω ξαναγράψει αυτές τις μέρες, και ο dazyraby απλά με επιβεβαίωσε σε αυτό, είναι εύκολο να φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι και να μην κάνεις αυτοκριτική, το ότι είναι εύκολο όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι αποδίδει πραγματικούς καρπούς...

----------


## NetTraptor

Dazy Δεν πρόκειται να μπει ποτέ στο μυαλό σου και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα γενικά για πολλούς. Αν δεν αναζητήσεις την αλήθεια εγώ μπορώ να σου επαναλάβω μόνο αυτά που έχω πει κατά καιρούς. Αν βρεις να μου καταλογίσεις εμένα προσωπικά κάτι μετά χαράς να αναλάβω τις ευθύνες. Δεν μίλησες για κανένα άλλο. Εμένα έκρινες άρα θα σου πω εγώ πως το βλέπω (πρέπει να εχω μαζί σου και γενικά πολύ υπομονή γιατί πρέπει να είναι η τρίτη εις βάθος και κατ ιδίαν ανάλυση). 
1. Για την καταστατική δεν μπορέσαμε τότε να κάνουμε κάτι. Όσες φορές και αν την συγκαλέσει κάποιος δεν πρόκειται να γίνει αν δεν έρθει κόσμος (χρειάζονται πλειοψηφίες) και πρέπει να φτάσουμε στα 5 άτομα φαίνεται για να γίνει δουλειά. 
2. Έως και πριν ένα χρόνο δεν είχαμε προσφορές για έδρα άρα δεν είχα να συζητήσω κάτι ούτε να συγκαλέσουμε καταστατική χωρίς προτάσεις. Τώρα βέβαια θα πεταχτούν κάποιοι κατόπιν εορτής να μας πουν το αντίθετο. Χρειάστηκαν 4 χρόνια να βρούμε που θα πάει τελικά. 
3. Εξακολουθώ να μην συμφωνώ και δεν ψήφησα για την μεταφορά σε οποιαδήποτε από τις προτάσεις καθαρά γιατί πιστεύω ότι η έδρα πρέπει να είναι σε ουδέτερο έδαφος ενοικιαζόμενο ή ιδιοκτησία του συλλόγου και όχι σε κάποιο μέλος για να αποφεύγονται αυτά που είχαμε με τον georgana. Προσωπικά και επειδή τον έχω ζήσει τον klarabel τον έχω για ποιο σόι αλλά ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να δω κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου. Τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την έδρα. Διαφωνώ εκ της αρχής για την μεταφορά εκεί και σε οποιοδήποτε μέλος αλλά αφού το θέλουν οι άλλοι και υπήρξε επίσημη προσφορά και θεωρείται safe… δεν μου πέφτει λόγος.

Τα άλλα που έχασες σε αυτή την ΓΣ δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το πρώην ΔΣ (φυσικά και η πατάτα της έδρας άσχετο με εμάς ήταν αλλά τέλος πάντων) ενώ αν έχεις κάτι άλλο που θες να σου διευκρινίσω, μπορώ άνετα να σε βοηθήσω. Μόνο μην μου καταλογίσεις αποφάσεις τρίτων οι οποίοι μας δώριζαν χρόνο (βλέπε altec, ΕΘΕΜ) μου τα έχετε τρίψει καλά στην μούρη αλλά ότι και να λέμε(τε) κανείς δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι ούτε να παίρνει αποφάσεις για την ιδιοκτησία άλλου και σας παρακαλώ τελικά μην μασάτε καραμέλες σε ασφαλή απόσταση. Κουνήστε τα χεράκια σας αν θέλετε κάτι όταν πρέπει και όπου πρέπει όχι στο καφενείο Forum.

----------


## dazyraby

@papashark

Φίλε μου κανείς δεν μένει ατιμώρητος.

@ Ιωσήφ

Δεν πάω να σου πετάξω το μπαλάκι, ότι μόνο εσύ φταίς και τα σχετικά. Απλά πιστεύω ότι οποιοσδήποτε έχει αναλάβει την ευθύνη να μπεί σε ένα ΔΣ, έχει και ευθύνη για τα τεκτενόμενα κατα την θητεία του. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών ευθύνες. Μερικές από αυτές βαρένουν και εσένα. Δυστυχώς δεν είδα άλλον πρόεδρο που να τον ήξερα να βγαίνει και να δείχνει και να λέει "οι αλλοι". Οπότε να με συγχωρέσεις που μου κάνει εντύπωση που κανένας δεν αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του. 

Ευχαριστώ και για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με την συνέλευση αλλα θα προτιμίσω τα πρακτικά κατευθείαν μόλις αυτά ανακοινωθούν. Από εκει και πέρα εγώ δεν είμαι πολέμιος καταστάσεων που δίνουν αξία στο δίκτυο, όπως π.χ. icall - viva ούτε είμαι πολέμιος κινήσεων που γίνονται για όλους. Καταλαβαίνω ότι χρειάζεται κατι για να κινήσει το δίκτυο σε μια πορεία ανοδική σχετικά με την συμμετοχή των ανθρώπων. Αλλά τελικά αυτό που προκύπτει είναι ότι μερικοί το θέλουν για την πάρτη τους μόνο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν είσαι συγκεκριμένος άρα να το λήξουμε εδώ. Δεν βλεπω να εχεις άλλες απορίες και ελπίζω να μην το ξανασυζητήσουμε...  ::

----------


## ysam

@papa




> Θες μήπως να σου θυμίσω τι μου είπες Papashark σε PM πριν καν μπει το VIVA για το VIVA?


Θέλεις? 

Πάντα θα βρεθεί για σένα ένας ysam η ένας netraptor η ένας dti και πάει λέγοντας για να πας την κουβέντα όπου θες. Σε έχουμε μάθει πια. Το κάνεις καλά ομολογουμένως. Βέβαια σε προδίδουν τα 20+ χιλιάδες posts που έχεις κάνει και τα αμέτρητα ban που έχειs φάει, γιατί άραγε? Είναι τυχαίο που όσοι mods πέρασαν σου έριξαν και τουλάχιστον από ένα? Τώρα σε θίξαμε για λέξεις που και εσύ ο ίδιος χρησιμοποιείς? Είσαι ο άντρας ο σωστός? ο Ηθικός?

Εμείς λοιπόν κύριε τουλάχιστον κάτι κάνουμε εδώ.. Προσπαθούμε ! Νομίζεις ότι ξυπνάμε κάθε μέρα και λέμε "τι θα χαλάσουμε σήμερα?" Νομίζεις ότι έτσι απλά μπορείς να κατηγορείς τους πάντες για πράγματα που έχουν κάνει? Αυτοί που δεν κάνουν? 

Έτσι καταλήξαμε λοιπόν να σκοτωνόμαστε 10 άτομα. Γιατί πιστέψτε με παραπάνω από 50 άτομα ενεργά ανάμεσα στα 500 που μπορεί να υπάρχουν, δεν είμαστε. Από τους 50 λοιπόν οι 30 θέλουν να έχουν σχέση με κάτι πιο οργανωμένο οι 7 είναι καφενείο και οι άλλοι 13 (που ομολογουμένως ανάμεσά τους μπορεί να είναι και πολύ αξιόλογα άτομα) δεν θέλουν για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο να ασχοληθούν. Αυτό ήμαστε σήμερα και όσο και να φωνάζουν οι 7 --> 700 δεν γίνονται.

----------


## dazyraby

κοίτα Ιωσήφ όταν υπάρχουν ευθύνες, πάντα αυτά τα πράγματα θα είναι επίκαιρα. Με το να θέλεις να τελειώσεις έτσι την συζήτηση (σε καταλαβαίνω) δεν βγάζεις το συγκεκριμμένο συμπέρασμα που ήθελα να σου περάσω. Αλλά ξέρεις και η συγνώμη καμια φορά δεν πειράζει. Το να αναγνωρίζουμε τα λάθη μας για να μην τα ξανακάνουμε ούτε αυτό πειράζει. Μόνο οι φακές πειράζουν και αυτές όταν είναι πολυκαιρινές....

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν τελικά βρούμε ποια από τα λάθη του καθενός είναι αυτά που έχουν τελικά σχέση με τον σύλλογο και όχι με την προσωπικότητα κάποιου που δεν γουστάρουμε ίσως να δούμε προκοπή. Αν μάθουμε να διαχωρίζουμε το καλό του backbone, ακα δεν γουστάρω κάποιον αλλά αν το λινκ βολεύει και είναι κάλος κομβουχος τότε το κάνω. Μου πειράζει το ββ τον θερίζω και δεν σκέπτομαι το συμφέρον. Αν το προσωπικό μου όφελος πάει λίγο ποιο πίσω από το συλλογικό, αν υποχωρώ σε αποφάσεις άλλων, αν δουλεύω για να αλλάξω κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει, πάω μέσα και δεν κάθομαι απέξω πετώντας πέτρες, αν προσφέρω υλικά και εργασιακά όσο άλλοι 40 και άλλα τέτοια. Όταν και αν ποτέ μερικοί καταλάβουν αυτά τότε εμείς ΙΣΩΣ και να έχουμε να πούμε κάτι παραπάνω σε καλύτερο επίπεδο συνομιλίας. Αν αυτή η προσωπικότητα και η στάση είναι που πειράζει εσένα, που σε κάνει να την καλείς αλαζονική, απότομη εσύ και ο οποιοσδήποτε τελικά... soo be it sorry sorry sorry... ::  δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει αλλά sorry sorry sorry  :: 

Γενικά λασπολογείς δεν έχεις κάτι να πεις και πλατειάζεις... ναι δεν βγάζω συμπέρασμα.

----------


## mojiro

Μη λέτε ότι έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα ο Σύλλογος και ότι θα σωθεί, είτε με την προμήθεια της βίβας, είτε με τις χορηγίες της, στο τέλος του έτους.

Το κατά πόσο έχει ανάγκη ο Σύλλογος χρήματα, και κατά πόσο έχουμε συνεισφέρει σε αυτό όλοι, είναι προφανές. Όπως επίσης είναι προφανές, ότι άμα υπήρχε ανάγκη για πολλά χρήματα ώστε να αξιοποιηθούν πχ για κόμβο, εκδήλωση, έκθεση, ότι θα βρίσκαμε χρήματα. Είναι γελοίο να μου ζητήσετε αύριο τη συνδρομή μου, όταν εξισώνετε την οικονομική δύναμη που σας προσφέρω με αυτό που σας προσφέρει η βίβα.

Τουλάχιστον μη χρησιμοποίητε ανυπόστατες δικαιολογίες. Φτάνει...

----------


## ysam

Μιχάλη, 

ένας από τους λόγους που συμφώνησα να κατέβει στο minimum (για εμένα 10+10 και 10 ανά χρόνο) το τίμημα, είναι ότι και εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα βρεθούν τελικά τα όποια χρήματα μπορεί να έχουμε ανάγκη σαν σύλλογος την εκάστοτε στιγμή. Μακάρι να μην βγούμε λάθος μόνο γιατί είναι προφανές ότι αυτά θα χρειαστούν για κοινωφελείς σκοπούς και τότε δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας που θα είναι τόσο κορόιδο να πληρώσει από την τσέπη του για να σωθούν κάποια πράγματα ενώ τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, η μη, θα ξύνουν τα κεφάλια τους. Τότε ξέρεις τι θα γίνει βέβαια, απλά θα δούμε εμπράκτως την σκληρή πραγματικότητα του ΠΑΙΡΝΩ!~ΔΙΝΩ.

----------


## romias

Κάνατε ένα βασικό λάθος.Ανοίξατε την πόρτα για εμπορική χρήση των δεδομένων που διακινουντε στο awmn.Κάθε μπιτ που θα κινήτε απο και προς τον κόμβο τηλεφωνίας θα μεταφράζετε σε χρήμα.Και στο τέλος θα σας κάνουν μια δωρεά για να πατσίσουν.Είστε άπλα για γέλια και για κλάματα.
Το λιγότερο που θα απαιτούσα σαν σύλλογος στην θέση σας,θα ήταν *δωρεάν απεριόριστες εξερχόμενες κλήσεις για όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου*.
Τουλάχιστον να έβγαινε και κάτι για τον καημένο τον σύλλογο.

Αντ αυτου κατάφεραν να σας παρασύρουν τα θέλω του ysam και ice,που δεν εχουν τηλέφωνο σπίτι τους τα παιδιά και φρόντισαν να βολευτούν.
Οκ τώρα ισολογίστηκε και η όποια προσφορά τους και συνδρομή τους.Ισα βάρκα ισα νερα.

----------


## klarabel

> Μη λέτε ότι έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα ο Σύλλογος και ότι θα σωθεί, είτε με την προμήθεια της βίβας, είτε με τις χορηγίες της, στο τέλος του έτους.
> 
> Το κατά πόσο έχει ανάγκη ο Σύλλογος χρήματα, και κατά πόσο έχουμε συνεισφέρει σε αυτό όλοι, είναι προφανές. Όπως επίσης είναι προφανές, ότι άμα υπήρχε ανάγκη για πολλά χρήματα ώστε να αξιοποιηθούν πχ για κόμβο, εκδήλωση, έκθεση, ότι θα βρίσκαμε χρήματα. Είναι γελοίο να μου ζητήσετε αύριο τη συνδρομή μου, όταν εξισώνετε την οικονομική δύναμη που σας προσφέρω με αυτό που σας προσφέρει η βίβα.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον μη χρησιμοποίητε ανυπόστατες δικαιολογίες. Φτάνει...


Μιχάλη αυτό έχεις καταλάβει τόσο καιρό; Αυτό είναι το θέμα μας ; Μπορείς να κάνεις μια "fiscal analysis" , όπως λέει και η γιαγιά στην διαφήμιση ? Γιατί μάλλον είσαι "bypass" ή "by far" μακριά απο τον κύριο στόχο.
Για έσοδα γίνεται όλο αυτό το νταβαντούρι ; Τί έσοδα δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι θα υπάρχουν από αυτό; 
Ας το πάρουμε λίγο ανάποδα. Πρόσεξε την "απλή συλλογιστική" : Οσο πιό πολλά έσοδα υπάρχουν -> τόσο μεγαλύτερη χρήση απο τους κομβούχους - clients -> τόσο περισσότερο καλύπτει κάποιες ανάγκες όλων αυτών -> τόσο περισσότερο το αποδέχονται -> και όσο περισσότεροι το αποδέχονται αυτόματα σημαίνει ότι συγκατατίθενται θετικά. 
Δεν το θέλεις έτσι ; Μπαίνει η Viva, δεν την χρησιμοποιεί κανείς -> δεν περνάνε "αμαρτωλά bit" απο το κόμβο σου (ή όποιου άλλου) -> δεν υπάρχουν έσοδα -> δεν υπάρχει κερδοσκοπία, και είμαστε όλοι αγαπημένοι και ευτιχισμένοι.
Σε κάλυψα ; Αν όχι δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## nvak

> Το λιγότερο που θα απαιτούσα σαν σύλλογος στην θέση σας,θα ήταν *δωρεάν απεριόριστες εξερχόμενες κλήσεις για όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου*.


 Καλά το λές σοβαρά ?
Δηλαδή αν πάρεις το 69772ΧΧΧΧ θέλεις η viva να σου πληρώνει την χρέωση της cosmote ?!!

Και τέλος πάντων αυτό που ειπώθηκε και υποστηρίχθηκε στην ΓΣ ήταν ότι πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε μέσω συνεργασιών να εμπλουτίσουμε τις υπηρεσίες στό δίκτυο και την διακίνηση του νόμιμου υλικού.
Εκεί κολλά η viva οι τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί και οι υπόλοιπες προτάσεις.
Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν άκουσα ότι η προσπάθεια γίνεται για έσοδα του συλλόγου.

Αυτό που ειπώθηκε είναι ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε το δίκτυο πιό ελκυστικό για να κρατήσουμε τα μέλη του και να έχουμε νέα. 
Η αγωνία δεν είναι για το μέλλον του σωματείου αλλά για το δίκτυο.
Όπως ανέφερε ο ysam πιο πάνω, τα ενεργά δραστήρια με τα κοινά μέλη του δικτύου, δεν ξεπερνούν τα 60 άτομα.
Σχεδόν όλα είναι μέλη του σωματείου και τα 35 είναι και οικονομικά ενήμερα.
Δεν βλέπω να γινόμαστε περισσότεροι, ούτε έχουμε ανάγκη τακτικές Κλαδάκη να βλέπουμε τα μέλη σαν πενηντάρικα.

Όσοι έχουμε ένα ενδιαφέρον, ας συνεισφέρουμε εποικοδομητικά για το δίκτυο είτε μέσω του σωματείου είτε όχι.
Ας μην θάβει ο ένας τις προσπάθειες του άλλου γιατί δεν είμαστε πολλοί.

----------


## ice

> Μη λέτε ότι έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα ο Σύλλογος και ότι θα σωθεί, είτε με την προμήθεια της βίβας, είτε με τις χορηγίες της, στο τέλος του έτους.
> 
> Το κατά πόσο έχει ανάγκη ο Σύλλογος χρήματα, και κατά πόσο έχουμε συνεισφέρει σε αυτό όλοι, είναι προφανές. Όπως επίσης είναι προφανές, ότι άμα υπήρχε ανάγκη για πολλά χρήματα ώστε να αξιοποιηθούν πχ για κόμβο, εκδήλωση, έκθεση, ότι θα βρίσκαμε χρήματα. Είναι γελοίο να μου ζητήσετε αύριο τη συνδρομή μου, όταν εξισώνετε την οικονομική δύναμη που σας προσφέρω με αυτό που σας προσφέρει η βίβα.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον μη χρησιμοποίητε ανυπόστατες δικαιολογίες. Φτάνει...



Well οσο αναφορα το θεμα εκτακτης συνεισφορας χρηματων απο ατομα του δικτυου ας το θεσω λιγο διαφορετικα . Σκεψου ποσοι εχουν ξεκινησει ενα project και εχουν ζητησει για βοηθεια (μιλαμε για φυσικη βοηθεια χερια για στησιμο -σκαναρισμα κτλπ) . Νομιζω για μενα οτι ελαχιστοι ετρεξαν για να βγει καποιο workshop- εκδηλωση - κτλ. Δεν ξερω εαν συμφωνεις σε αυτο

----------


## ice

> Κάνατε ένα βασικό λάθος.Ανοίξατε την πόρτα για εμπορική χρήση των δεδομένων που διακινουντε στο awmn.Κάθε μπιτ που θα κινήτε απο και προς τον κόμβο τηλεφωνίας θα μεταφράζετε σε χρήμα.Και στο τέλος θα σας κάνουν μια δωρεά για να πατσίσουν.Είστε άπλα για γέλια και για κλάματα.
> Το λιγότερο που θα απαιτούσα σαν σύλλογος στην θέση σας,θα ήταν *δωρεάν απεριόριστες εξερχόμενες κλήσεις για όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου*.
> Τουλάχιστον να έβγαινε και κάτι για τον καημένο τον σύλλογο.
> 
> Αντ αυτου κατάφεραν να σας παρασύρουν τα θέλω του ysam και ice,που δεν εχουν τηλέφωνο σπίτι τους τα παιδιά και φρόντισαν να βολευτούν.
> Οκ τώρα ισολογίστηκε και η όποια προσφορά τους και συνδρομή τους.Ισα βάρκα ισα νερα.


Romias για αλλη μια φορα βλεπω απο εσενα μια επιλεκτικη αναφορα σε αυτα που αναφερα . ΔΕΝ ειπα μονο αυτο . Anyway τα εχουμε πει πολλες φορες

Α και btw δεν μπορεις να ξερεις το τι εχω προσφερει στο δικτυο και θα ηθελα λιγο προσοχη σε αυτο . Ποτε δεν εχω κοκορευτει οτι εχω συνεισφερει για οτιδηποτε ειτε σε χρηματικο ειτε σε εργατικο ειτε σε οποιαδηποτε αλλο τομεα και ας το εχω κανει με τον ενα ή αλλο τροπο . Ολοι οσοι εχουν κομβο οπως ειπαμε και εχτες προσφερουν αλλοι λιγοτεροι αλλοι περισσοτεροι . I do not take it as an assault but please try not to repeat this error

----------


## mojiro

@klarabel
Ξέρεις κάτι αδιαφορώ για το τι εμπορικό μπιτ περνά από κόμβους που αντιτίθενται σε αυτή την απόφαση.
Ξέρεις κάτι άλλο; αδιαφορώ και για το γεγονός ότι θα λάβουν προμήθεια κάποιοι από τη πυραμίδα αυτή, αφού σιγά τα λεφτά.

Δεν υπάρχει όμως τρόπος να με καλύψουν τα λεγόμενα σου όσο δε βλέπεις την αντιπέρα όχθη. Όσο δε ξέρεις που είμαι και τι βλέπω από εδώ που είμαι, δε μπορείς να βρεις κάτι να με καλύψεις. Και η αντιπέρα όχθη δεν είναι ο αντισυλλογισμός και η αντιπολίτευση, θα σφάλεις άμα το σκεφθείς έτσι.

Ακόμη πιστεύεις ότι έχεις πιθανότητες να με καλύψεις;

----------


## mojiro

> Well οσο αναφορα το θεμα εκτακτης συνεισφορας χρηματων απο ατομα του δικτυου ας το θεσω λιγο διαφορετικα . Σκεψου ποσοι εχουν ξεκινησει ενα project και εχουν ζητησει για βοηθεια (μιλαμε για φυσικη βοηθεια χερια για στησιμο -σκαναρισμα κτλπ) . Νομιζω για μενα οτι ελαχιστοι ετρεξαν για να βγει καποιο workshop- εκδηλωση - κτλ. Δεν ξερω εαν συμφωνεις σε αυτο


εξαρτάται, υπήρξαν εκδηλώσεις που έσφιζαν από συμμετοχή και άλλες που ούτε επισκέπτες δεν είχαν.

το να προδικάζεις ένα αποτέλεσμα χωρίς να προσπαθείς, προφανώς κατανοείς ότι είναι λάθος.

δυστηχώς όλα είναι μαρκετινγκ, και εδώ το παν ήταν αυτός που έκανε το κάλεσμα. ούτε οι καιροί, ούτε το είδος της εκδήλωσης, ούτε το μέρος επιρεάζουν, όσο το άτομο που κάνει το κάλεσμα.

πχ,
αν προχθές με φωνάζατε στη dte θα ερχόμουν, σήμερα μετά από τα συλλογικά τεκτενόμενα, όχι δε θα το κάνω.

----------


## romias

ice
Που την είδες την "απο εσενα μια επιλεκτικη αναφορα σε αυτα που αναφερα"???
Και ναι δεν ξέρω των προσφορά σου αλλά μπορώ να εκτιμήσω τα κέδροι σου,εσενα και του ysam στο περίπου.
Ξεκινάμε απ τα 240 ευρο τον χρόνο.

----------


## ice

Mojiro δεν το προδικαζω,απλα μιλαω απο εμπειρια αλλα και στατιστικα αλλα και γιατι ειμαστε ελληνες , και αμα θες μπορουμε να κανουμε αυτο το πειραμα με ενα πραγματικο γεγονος . Πχ να μαζεψουμε λεφτα για μια λεσχη για το επομενο εξαμηνο . Τι λες ?

----------


## ice

> ice
> Που την είδες την "απο εσενα μια επιλεκτικη αναφορα σε αυτα που αναφερα"???
> Και ναι δεν ξέρω των προσφορά σου αλλά μπορώ να εκτιμήσω τα κέδροι σου,εσενα και του ysam στο περίπου.
> Ξεκινάμε απ τα 240 ευρο τον χρόνο.


Το ειδα μην αναφερωντας καθολου για τα υπολοιπα θεματα τα οποια οι αποφασεις εγιναν κα αυτες για το καλο του δικτυου .

----------


## romias

Οταν θα το γράψεις στα ελληνικά να το καταλάβω θα σου απαντήσω.

----------


## mojiro

ευχαριστώ για τη προσφορά για συμμετοχή, αλλά σου έχω ήδη απαντήσει  :: 




> πχ,
> αν προχθές με φωνάζατε στη dte θα ερχόμουν, σήμερα μετά από τα συλλογικά τεκτενόμενα, όχι δε θα το κάνω.


και αυτό είναι ένα πραγματικό γεγονός.

----------


## ice

> ευχαριστώ για τη προσφορά για συμμετοχή, αλλά σου έχω ήδη απαντήσει 
> 
> 
> και αυτό είναι ένα πραγματικό γεγονός.


ΟΚ αποψη σου

----------


## romias

> Το ειδα μην αναφερωντας καθολου για τα υπολοιπα θεματα τα οποια οι αποφασεις εγιναν κα αυτες για το καλο του δικτυου .


Δεν είμαι εκπρόσωπός του συλλόγου ούτε καν μέλος για να αναφερθώ στο σύνολο της ΓΣ.
Επισημαίνω ότι το σημαντικότερο θέμα για το δίκτυο υποβαθμίστηκε σκοπημος εως οτου αποχωρήσουν οι μισοι απο την αίθουσα.
Οι πρώτες τέσσερις ωρες αναλώθηκαν για ανούσια η τουλάχιστον δευτερεύοντα κατ εμε θέματα σε σχεση με την αρση του μη εμπορικου του δικτυου.

Θα σου κάνω όμως την χάρη και θα αναφερθώ σε ένα θετικό .
*Έγινε άρση των μακροχρόνιων μπαν.*

----------


## pasific

παιδια δεν θα μπορουσε η κυρια viva να δωσει σε ολους ενα νουμερο και μερικα λεπτα δωρεαν ομιλιας ετσι ωστε ολοι να ειναι ευχαριστιμενοι το να δωσει κατι μονο στο συλογο δεν λεει κατι σε πολλους απο τη βλεπω, αν ομως το εκανε αυτο θα ηταν μια κινηση που θα συμφερε πιο πολλα ατομα και θα κερδιζε κιολας γιατι πολλη θα μπορουσα να ξεφωρτωθουν τον οποιοδιποτε παροχο και να μην εχουν αναγκη κανενα.
Μια ιδεα λεω και εγω πιστευω οτι ετσι θα ηταν πολλη καλυτερα

----------


## ysam

Προφανώς κάποιος πρέπει να αναρτήσει την πρόταση της viva γιατί αυτό που λέει εδώ ο φίλος pasific περιγράφεται σαφώς μέσα. Βέβαια και πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι αυτοί που διαφωνούν τους νοιάζει καν τι γράφει.

----------


## nvak

> Οι πρώτες τέσσερις ωρες αναλώθηκαν για ανούσια η τουλάχιστον δευτερεύοντα κατ εμε θέματα σε σχεση με την αρση του μη εμπορικου του δικτυου.


Οι πρώτες ώρες αναλώθηκαν με θέματα ουσίας μιάς ήταν κατασταστική συνέλευση και έπρεπε να συζητηθούν τα θέματα του καταστατικού.
Το θέμα της viva είναι δευτερεύων και την απόφαση για αυτό θα μπορούσε να την πάρει μόνο του το ΔΣ.
Απλά μαζί με την ενημέρωση και για καλύτερη κατοχύρωση ζήτησε να ψηφιστεί απο την ΓΣ.

Την άρση του "εμπορικού" όπως την εννοείς εσύ την επέβαλλε η ΕΕΤΤ.
Τα παράπονά σου εκεί και όχι στο σωματείο που ούτως η άλλως δεν έχει εξουσία στο δίκτυο.
*Απο την στιγμή που είναι νόμιμη υπηρεσία μπορεί να την ανεβάσει ασύρματα ο οποιοσδήποτε χωρίς να ζητήση την έγκριση κανενός.*

----------


## panxan

@Andreas : Τηλέφωνο δεν μπορει να βαλει γιατι δεν πάει εκεί γραμμη και θέλει πολλά φράγκα. Αρα δεν παίζει αυτό που λες

@nvak : +++
Αυτο έλεγα και στην συνέλευση Να δώσουμε κατι, να μπει στο δικτυο, να μάθει 5 πραγματακια και μετα να βοηθησει την κοινότητα με κάποιο/οποιοδηποτε τροπο. Αν εκτιμήσει την όλη προσπάθεια, είναι και φτηνη η εγγραφή/συνδρομή να μπει και στον Σύλλογο

@Yorgos : Αφου δεν συμπερηληφθησαν οι ψηφοι μας γιατί το αναφέρεις ξανα και ξανα. Άστο να πάει στην ευχή.

@DazyRaby : Διάλυση του Συλλόγου? Τα έμαθα τα καθέκαστα στην ΓΣ και έχει πολύ πλάκα. Μέχρι δακρύων γέλια

@EveryBody : Cool Down

----------


## papashark

> Την άρση του "εμπορικού" όπως την εννοείς εσύ την επέβαλλε η ΕΕΤΤ.
> Τα παράπονά σου εκεί και όχι στο σωματείο που ούτως η άλλως δεν έχει εξουσία στο δίκτυο.
> *Απο την στιγμή που είναι νόμιμη υπηρεσία μπορεί να την ανεβάσει ασύρματα ο οποιοσδήποτε χωρίς να ζητήση την έγκριση κανενός.*


H EETT επέβαλε το να περνάει ο καθένας ότι υπηρεσία θέλει μέσα από τον κόμβο μου αρκεί να είναι νόμιμη ?

Αρα εγώ αύριο μπορώ να πουλάω ιντερνετ σε διάφορους πελάτες μου ? Μπορώ να πουλάω ασύρματη πρόσβαση σε διάφορους clients ? Mπορώ να πουλάω διασύνδεση εταιρειών μέσα από το ασύρματο δίκτυο ? Νόμιμα θα τα κάνω, έχω δώσει και 600€ και έχω πάρει άδεια γενικού πάροχου.

Και για να θυμηθώ την πρόσφατη πολιτική ατάκα "Το νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό" ?

Μπορούμε να έχουμε και εμείς γνώση της περίφημης απόφασης της ΕΕΤΤ ? Όχι τίποτα άλλο, μην είναι σαν την απόφαση για το icall που στην ουσία ο σύλλογος απλά παρανομούσε εν γνώση του, και ψευδόταν στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο γιατί την νομιμότητα....

Νίκο, ακόμα δεν το έχεις καταλάβει πάντως, ότι είναι νόμιμο, δεν είναι και αυτομάτως αποδεκτό από την μία, από την άλλη το δίκτυο δεν ανήκει ούτε στον σύλλογο, ούτε στα 10 άτομα που αποφάσισαν το ξεπούλημα του δικτύου.

Το δίκτυο ανήκει στους κομβούχους του όπως και το αιγαίο στα ψάρια του  ::

----------


## ysam

Και τότε υπήρχε απόφαση ΕΕΤΤ και τώρα υπάρχει και μάλιστα επικαλεστήκαμε την παλιά για την νέα έτσι γιατί μερικοί τα βγάζουν όλα παράνομα. Στην τρίτη ερώτηση μπορεί να μας στείλουν και πουθενά.




> Όχι τίποτα άλλο, μην είναι σαν την απόφαση για το icall που στην ουσία *ο σύλλογος απλά παρανομούσε* εν γνώση του, και *ψευδόταν στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο* γιατί την νομιμότητα.


Αμάν πια αυτή η λάσπη. Γιατί πρέπει κάθε φορά να αφήνουμε όλες αυτές τις αβάσιμες/ψευδείς κατηγορίες, λασπολογίες να περνάνε έτσι? Φτάνει πια. Είναι μομφή αυτό που λες για το τότε προεδρείο? Επιτίθεσαι σε αυτό? Τι κάνεις ακριβώς για πες μας?

----------


## mojiro

> Προφανώς κάποιος πρέπει να αναρτήσει την πρόταση της viva γιατί αυτό που λέει εδώ ο φίλος pasific περιγράφεται σαφώς μέσα. Βέβαια και πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι αυτοί που διαφωνούν τους νοιάζει καν τι γράφει.


έχει οριστικοποιηθεί η συμφωνία; γιατί νομίζω είχαμε μείνει σε κάτι προτάσεις που θα κάναμε να αλλαχθεί το περιεχόμενο της συμφωνίας.

----------


## papashark

> Και τότε υπήρχε απόφαση ΕΕΤΤ και τώρα υπάρχει και μάλιστα επικαλεστήκαμε την παλιά για την νέα έτσι γιατί μερικοί τα βγάζουν όλα παράνομα. Στην τρίτη ερώτηση μπορεί να μας στείλουν και πουθενά.
> 
> 
> 
> Αμάν πια αυτή η λάσπη. Γιατί πρέπει κάθε φορά να αφήνουμε όλες αυτές τις αβάσιμες/ψευδείς κατηγορίες, λασπολογίες να περνάνε έτσι? Φτάνει πια. Είναι μομφή αυτό που λες για το τότε προεδρείο? Επιτίθεσαι σε αυτό? Τι κάνεις ακριβώς για πες μας?


H απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ τότε ήταν ξεκάθαρη, ψάξε να την βρεις.

Δεν επιτρεπόταν να περνάει το icall και το ιντερνετ επάνω από κόμβους που δεν ανήκαν στον σύλλογο, κάτι που πολλοί το είχαμε πει, αλλά μας γράφατε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Να πας εσύ να βρεις ότι θες να βρεις. To drill το έχουμε κάνει πολλοί από μια έως εκατό φορές με την ΕΕΤΤ. Εν μέσω διαβουλεύσεων, Συνεδρίων, Γραπτά, προφορικά, τραγουδιστά όπως θες. Θα μας περάσουν για καθυστερημένα για τόσες φορές που ρωτάμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Δεν υπάρχει συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα βρες κάτι άλλο δυναμιτίσεις.

----------


## papashark

> Να πας εσύ να βρεις ότι θες να βρεις. To drill το έχουμε κάνει πολλοί από μια έως εκατό φορές με την ΕΕΤΤ. Εν μέσω διαβουλεύσεων, Συνεδρίων, Γραπτά, προφορικά, τραγουδιστά όπως θες. Θα μας περάσουν για καθυστερημένα για τόσες φορές που ρωτάμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Δεν υπάρχει συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα βρες κάτι άλλο δυναμιτίσεις.


Γουστάρω τρελλά, ανεβαίνουμε σε νέο επίπεδο !

Μετάφραση με λίγες λέξεις : "Εχουμε την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά δεν σας την δείχνουμε"  :: 

ουάου ! με τρελαίνεις Ιωσήφ, ακλόνητα επιχειρήματα, πλήρης διαφάνεια, σεβασμός των μελών !

σούπερ !

----------


## Danimoth

Το είχα ρωτήσει και κάποτε στο παρελθον: όταν inevitably πλακώσουν τα firewall, τι θα γίνει? 
Λέτε να πέφτουν μηνύσεις από τη viva σε αυτούς που δεν δρομολογούν τα πακέτα της, κατί το οποίο "δεχτήκαμε επισήμως σαν δίκτυο να προσφέρουμε" (ή όπως το εκφράσει καθένας, you get the picture)? 
 ::

----------


## nvak

Σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που μας έγινε στην ΓΣ, στην ΕΕΤΤ έγιναν δύο ερωτήματα.

Ένα απο το Σωματείο και ένα απο την viva.
Η απάντηση απο την ΕΕΤΤ στην viva έχει επιδοθεί και είναι θετική.
Η απάντηση απο την ΕΕΤΤ στο Σωματείο έχει ετοιμαστεί και διεκπεραιώνεται. 
Σύμφωνα με εσωτερική πληροφόρηση είναι επίσης θετική.

Φαντάζομαι ότι μόλις μας έρθει επίσημα, θα ανακοινωθεί.

----------


## dazyraby

> Αν τελικά βρούμε ποια από τα λάθη του καθενός είναι αυτά που έχουν τελικά σχέση με τον σύλλογο και όχι με την προσωπικότητα κάποιου που δεν γουστάρουμε ίσως να δούμε προκοπή. Αν μάθουμε να διαχωρίζουμε το καλό του backbone, ακα δεν γουστάρω κάποιον αλλά αν το λινκ βολεύει και είναι κάλος κομβουχος τότε το κάνω. Μου πειράζει το ββ τον θερίζω και δεν σκέπτομαι το συμφέρον. Αν το προσωπικό μου όφελος πάει λίγο ποιο πίσω από το συλλογικό, αν υποχωρώ σε αποφάσεις άλλων, αν δουλεύω για να αλλάξω κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει, πάω μέσα και δεν κάθομαι απέξω πετώντας πέτρες, αν προσφέρω υλικά και εργασιακά όσο άλλοι 40 και άλλα τέτοια. Όταν και αν ποτέ μερικοί καταλάβουν αυτά τότε εμείς ΙΣΩΣ και να έχουμε να πούμε κάτι παραπάνω σε καλύτερο επίπεδο συνομιλίας. Αν αυτή η προσωπικότητα και η στάση είναι που πειράζει εσένα, που σε κάνει να την καλείς αλαζονική, απότομη εσύ και ο οποιοσδήποτε τελικά... soo be it sorry sorry sorry... δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει αλλά sorry sorry sorry 
> 
> Γενικά λασπολογείς δεν έχεις κάτι να πεις και πλατειάζεις... ναι δεν βγάζω συμπέρασμα.


Ρε φίλε ξέρεις ποιό είναι το ποιό μεγάλο ελαττωμά σου ? (και αρκετών άλλων εδώ μέσα) το "ΕΓΩ" σου. Για να κάνεις πράγματα πρέπει να ξέρεις να συζητάς να συνεργάζεσαι, να συμφωνείς, να κάνεις στην άκρη όταν πρέπει κάποιος άλλος να βγεί μπροστά, να υποτάξεις το εγώ σου για το καλό όλων. Εσύ δεν το κάνεις. Έκανα ένα search με αφορμή αυτό στα πόστ σου και είδα ότι 90% είναι λέξεις όπως "εγώ" "καν-ω, θέλ-ω" κτλπ. δεν θέλουμε τέτοιους ανθρώπους πιστεύω. Επίσης δεν θέλουμε ανθρώπους που μοιράζουν χαρτάκια με ονόματα στις Γενικές Συνελεύσεις. Δεν είναι προσωπικό. Μπορείς αμα θέλεις να συμμετέχεις στο δίκτυο. Στα κοινά να μην συμμετέχεις, γιατί αγχώνομαι. Και στο ξανα λέω δεν επιτίθεμαι προσωπικά. Είναι όπως με τους Έλληνες πολιτικούς, αμα δεν τους κρεμάσεις στο Σύνταγμα πώς θα καθαρίσει ο τόπος? 

Οι προτάσεις μου είναι απλές. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για καινούργια πρόσωπα καινούργιες καταστάσεις, όταν έχουμε ακόμα τους ίδιους στα πράγματα. Άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός και έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς. Στην τελική ας εγκαταλείψουμε το πλοίο που βουλιάζει να φτιάξουμε ένα καινούργιο, μακριά από χαμένα στελέχη, μέλη, επιχορηγήσεις, λάθη του παρελθόντως. Αφού από την αρχή η βάρκα ήταν τρύπια.

----------


## papashark

> Το είχα ρωτήσει και κάποτε στο παρελθον: όταν inevitably πλακώσουν τα firewall, τι θα γίνει? 
> Λέτε να πέφτουν μηνύσεις από τη viva σε αυτούς που δεν δρομολογούν τα πακέτα της, κατί το οποίο "δεχτήκαμε επισήμως σαν δίκτυο να προσφέρουμε" (ή όπως το εκφράσει καθένας, you get the picture)?



Φυσικά και θα πέσουν μηνύσεις, φυσικά και θα πρέπει να αποζημιωθεί η viva.

Και φυσικά θα μηνύσουν αυτόν που υπέγραψε την συμφωνία και "εκπροσωπεί" το δίκτυο  ::   :: 




> Σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που μας έγινε στην ΓΣ, στην ΕΕΤΤ έγιναν δύο ερωτήματα.
> 
> Ένα απο το Σωματείο και ένα απο την viva.
> Η απάντηση απο την ΕΕΤΤ στην viva έχει επιδοθεί και είναι θετική.
> Η απάντηση απο την ΕΕΤΤ στο Σωματείο έχει ετοιμαστεί και διεκπεραιώνεται. 
> Σύμφωνα με εσωτερική πληροφόρηση είναι επίσης θετική.
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι μόλις μας έρθει επίσημα, θα ανακοινωθεί.


Bέβαια εκτός από τα 26 άτομα που ήρθαν στην ΓΣ και είχαν αυτήν την προφορική ενημέρωση, οι υπόλοιποι θα παραμείνουμε στο μαύρο σκοτάδι  :: 

Κοινώς δεν υπάρχει ακόμα απάντηση (δεν με ενδιαφέρει η αλληλογραφία της viva με την ΕΕΤΤ), και για την ώρα δεν ξέρουμε ούτε την ερώτηση ώστε να δούμε σε τι απαντάει θετικά η ΕΕΤΤ....

Γιατί μου φαίνετε ότι θα γελάσουμε πολύ ?

Ελπίζω να έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει Νίκο ότι το θέμα της αλληλογραφίας του συλλόγου με την ΕΕΤΤ είναι καθαρά εγκυκλοπαιδικό. Ακόμα δεν έχετε απαντήσει ούτε ως ΔΣ, ούτε οι υποστηρικτές της κίνησης, με ποιο δικαίωμα ένας τρίτος θα βγάζει κέρδος από τον κόμβο μου, από τον κόπο μου, και από τα έξοδα μου. Ούτε και τι επιπτώσεις θα υπάρχουν όταν διάφοροι θα προσπαθήσουν να βγάλουν και αυτοί κανα φράγκο από το δίκτυο μας.

Βλέπω ήδη εταιρείες που θα θέλουν να εκμεταλλευτούν το δίκτυο μας για non critical εφαρμογές που χρειάζονται μπόλικο upload....

----------


## john70

Αντί να κάτσετε να δείτε το χαρτί απο την ΕΕΤΤ κάνετε σενάρια ....

Εγώ είδα ένα όνειρο χτές , πήγε ο λαγός που μένει στην φάρμα και ρώτησε το λιοντάρι εάν τα ζώα μπορούν να τρώνε απο το διπλανό λιβάδι . Το λιοντάρι ανταποκρίθηκε θετικά και ο λαγός πήγε χαρούμενος να τους το πεί ...χάρηκαν όλοι χαρές και πανηγύρια μέχρι που ρώτησε η αλεπού .... Όλα τα ζώα του δάσους ή μόνο τα ζώα της φάρμας μπορούνε να τρώνε στο διπλανό λιβάδι .....

"φάρμα"= κλειστή ομάδα χρηστών 
"Δάσος" = όλοι οι χρήστες 
"Λαγος" = Μέλος της ομάδας χρηστών αλλά πάνω απο όλα ζώο του δάσους
"Λιοντάρι"= Το μεγάλο αφεντικό της ζούγκλας


Όταν πέσετε για ύπνο σκεφτείτε το και απαντήστε εσείς ....

----------


## NetTraptor

> ......


Δεν την παλεύεις…. Βάλε άλλη κασέτα… πάλιωσε.

----------


## Ygk

Ταμπατζήδες (όσοι δεν συμμετέχουν οικονομικα στον σύλλογο? όσοι μελλοντικά θα κάνουν χρήση εμπορικής υπηρεσίας μη οντας μέλη του συλλόγου? αυτοί που εμπορεύονται ένα δικτυο μη εμπορικής χρήσης δομημένο στον εθελοντισμό?), 
οικοπεδούχοι (είναι όσοι διαφωνούν σε κάποιο θέμα με κάποιον άλλον... δηλαδή? ολοι????), 
λερναια ύδρα καί τα λοιπά ζωάκια του δάσους, 
το "εγω" και το υπερεγώ, 
ΓΣ 25 ατόμων και το ρετάλι του συλλόγου των 15-16 (??) ατόμων που παίρνει αποφασεις.
Ποιός είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί οποιοσδήποτε στο δίκτυο? Ποιός είχε τον (.......) στην απέξω γιατί η κεραία του ήταν σε εταιρική ταράτσα?

Δεν είναι απλό, αναρωτιέμαι, να δώθεί απο τον χρήστη μέλος του Συλλόγου καί του δικτύου καί του forum η απάντηση του λιονταριου σχετικά με το φλέγον θέμα? 
Θα ήταν βέβαια ακόμη καλύτερα, εάν αυτό είναι δυνατόν, να παρέθετε αυτούσια την αλληλογραφία καί για τους.... άπιστους Θωμάδες.

Ο Σύλλογος (κατάλαβα καλά?) ρώτησε το λιοντάρι. Τι το ρώτησε? Εάν μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να συνδεθεί στο awmn? Δηλαδή το αυτονόητο?? Εάν μπορεί να προσφέρεται η υπηρεσία σε μέλη καί μη? Μόνο σε μέλη?
Μας λείπει η απάντηση, αλλά όχι καί η ερώτηση! Ποιά είναι αυτή?? Και γιατί όλη αυτή η μυστικότητα? Ετοιμη είναι η απάντηση. Μπορεί να έχει προτωκολληθεί κιόλας!

Ολο αυτό το νεφέλωμα που προκύπτει απο αυτό το θέμα μου δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι σύντομα θα δούμε μια μερίδα πορδές στο τραπέζι.

----------


## andreas

> Ο Σύλλογος (κατάλαβα καλά?) ρώτησε το λιοντάρι. Τι το ρώτησε? Εάν μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να συνδεθεί στο awmn? Δηλαδή το αυτονόητο?? Εάν μπορεί να προσφέρεται η υπηρεσία σε μέλη καί μη? Μόνο σε μέλη?
> Μας λείπει η απάντηση, αλλά όχι καί η ερώτηση! Ποιά είναι αυτή?? Και γιατί όλη αυτή η μυστικότητα? Ετοιμη είναι η απάντηση. Μπορεί να έχει προτωκολληθεί κιόλας!
> 
> Ολο αυτό το νεφέλωμα που προκύπτει απο αυτό το θέμα μου δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι σύντομα θα δούμε μια μερίδα πορδές στο τραπέζι.


Λαθος. Ο συλλογος ρωτησε την ΕΕΤΤ αν μπορει να δωσει "viva" ατο δικτυο. Η ΕΕΤΤ ειπε ναι. Τοτε ερχεται καποιος χρηστης , χωρις να ειναι μελος του συλλογου, και λεει "μπορω να παρω και εγω!?"

Υπαρχει ενα conflict στο τι καταλαβε η ΕΕΤΤ (νομιζει/της ειπανε οτι ολο το δικτυο ειναι μελη του συλλογου) και στο τι γινεται εδω. Δυστυχως σχεδον ολο το δικτυο ΔΕΝ ειναι μελη του συλλογου (35 ατομα εγγεγρμαμμενα ειναι μεοψηφια, εκτος αν μικρυνε το δικτυο)

----------


## papashark

Θα έχει βάλει και την μαγική λεξούλα : "μας"  ::

----------


## john70

Βλέπω Αντρέα το έπιασες το νόημα .... εκεί είναι το θέμα το τί κατάλαβε η ΕΕΤΤ .

----------


## andreas

> Βλέπω Αντρέα το έπιασες το νόημα .... εκεί είναι το θέμα το τί κατάλαβε η ΕΕΤΤ .


Αυτο που εχω χασει ειναι το εξης:

- Ποιος πηγε στην ΕΕΤΤ και να εκπροσωπισει τι? (λογικα περιμενουμε την ανακοινωση που θα βγει καποια στιγμη)

- Αν μονο 35 ατομα μπορουν να χρησιμοποιησουν την υπηρεσια τι θελει να κεριδσει η viva!? Γιατι απο λεφτα @@! 
Για την διαφημιση και το επειχρηματικη λογικη που ειχε αναπτυχθει σε αλλο ποστ απο τον θειο, οκ αλλα δεν μου φαινεται αρκετο! 

- Με τα all-inclusive πακετα τηλεφωνιας δεν συμφερει με τιποτα να βαλεις awmn αποκλειστικα για τηλεφωνια. Ακομα και χαλκος να μην υπαρχει σιγουρα θα υπαρχει ενας κομβος διπλα, που με οτι αστοχιες παρουσιαζει ενα λινκ (αντι για 6 λινκ στην σειρα) να μπορει να σου δινει τηλεφωνια...
Ασε που το κοστος που θα δωσεις για χαλκο τωρα, θα στο επιστρεφει μελλοντικα ο ΟΤΕ καθε φορα που θα συνδεεται ενας καινουργιος χρηστης...

- Αν εχεις awmn, σιγουρα (?) εισαι "ενεργος" χρηστης οποτε θα εχεις ηδη πακετο τηλεφωνιας... Τι να το κανεις ενα 2ο πακετο?! Η αγορα ειναι σχεδον κορεσμενη, οποτε χρειαζονται νεες υπηρεσιες (και οχι οι ιδιες πανω απο λιγοτερο αξιοπιστο μεσο)

- Πραγματικα ποιος θα μπορει να "επενδυσει"/εμπιστευτει σε μια υπηρεσια τηλεφωνιας σε ενα τοσο ευμεταβλητο δικτυο, ευαλωτο στις βουλες του καθενα (bgp-security tests παλαιοτερα, τυχαια φιλτρα, κακοκεντραρισμνα λινκ). Ακομα και αν υπαρχει ενα θεωρητικο backbone με εγγυημενη υπηρεσια το "last-link" παντα θα ειναι εκτος...

----------


## pasific

> Προφανώς κάποιος πρέπει να αναρτήσει την πρόταση της viva γιατί αυτό που λέει εδώ ο φίλος pasific περιγράφεται σαφώς μέσα. Βέβαια και πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι αυτοί που διαφωνούν τους νοιάζει καν τι γράφει.


που ειναι αυτη η προταση ακομα ερχετε ?

----------


## pikos

Για σας κι από εμένα!!! 

Μιας και άρχισα να τα λέω σε ένα P.M. που έλαβα χτες (μην αρχίσετε να με ρωτάτε τι έλεγε το p.m. .. σας λέω από τώρα πως είχε σχέση με νέες υπηρεσίες VoIP KAI OXI ΤΥΠΟΥ VIVA ) ξεκινάω από τα βασικά!!! 

1) Ο papashark έχει δίκιο.. δεν έχει νόημα να αποφασίσουν 10 για όλο το δίκτυο.. 
2) Θα είχε νόημα να αποφάσιζε το 51% των Ax Bx και όχι μόνο.. μιας και θα ήταν ποιο δημοκρατικό  ::  
3) Βλέπουμε όλοι ότι ο σύλλογος προσπαθεί και θέλει περισσότερα μέλη και περισσότερη εκπροσώπηση μέσα στο δίκτυο.. 
και ερωτώ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΡΟΣΩΠΗΣΗ ή ΟΧΙ? 

Γνωρίζουμε τι σημαίνει δημοκρατία ή έχουμε κολλήσει στο νεοελληνικό μοντέλο της δημοκρατικής μ@#$κίας που ζούμε σήμερα? 

ΈΧOYME ή ΔΕΝ ΈXOYME ΌΡΑΜΑ?! 

Θέλουμε να είμαστε ΟΛΟΙ το δίκτυο ή θέλουμε ο καθένας να έχει το κομμάτι του ???

Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε όλοι εμείς το δίκτυο και να μην υπάρχουν άλλες άγονες αντιπαραθέσεις, αλλά πραγματικές δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, θα πρέπει ΟΛΟΙ να ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ σε έναν βαθμό.. και εξηγώ: 

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα αυταπόδεικτα.

1)Καλώς ή κακός σήμερα έχουμε έναν σύλλογο ο οποίος υπολειτουργεί.. Χωρίς πολλά πολλά υπολειτουργεί διότι δεν αντιπροσωπεύει το δίκτυο!
2)Καλώς ή κακός Οι Διαδικασίες του συλλόγου, και όχι τόσο το κόστος και οι άνθρωποι του συλλόγου (αυτά έτσι κι αλλιώς αλλάζουν και πρέπει να αλλάζουν), είναι αποτρεπτικές για την δημοκρατική του λειτουργία.
3)Καλώς ή κακός ο σύλλογος σήμερα έχει στην κατοχή του υπηρεσίες ζωτικής σημασίας για το δίκτυο οι οποίες δημιουργήθηκαν και συντηρούνται από την δουλειά των ανθρώπων του δικτύου και όχι απαραίτητα και του συλλόγου και χωρίς πολλά πολλά αυτό δημιουργεί μια αίσθηση ανισότητας που συνεπάγεται και ανισορροπία.
4)Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για άμεσα προσωπικά οικονομικά οφέλη μέσα από αυτό το δίκτυο, δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ διότι και αυτά είναι ένας παράγοντας ανισορροπίας

Επεξηγήσεις: 
Για το Νο1 δεν έχω να πω τίποτε άλλο.. 

Νο2. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ζούμε μέσα στην ψηφιακή εποχή και την ψηφιοποίηση των πάντων και να πρέπει να πας, στο οποιοδήποτε σημείο ορίζει ο σύλλογος και να παρουσιαστείς για να α) συζητήσεις και β) ψηφίσεις 1,2,3 θέματα.. 
Αν είμασταν όλοι εγγεγραμμένοι στον σύλλογο τότε θα έπρεπε πάνω από 1000 άτομα να δεσμευτούν από τις δουλειές τους, τον χρόνο τους και τις υποχρεώσεις τους για να πάνε να συζητήσουν και να ψηφίσουν σε έναν χώρο.. μιλάμε για ΧΑΟΣ!!! και για πράγμα αδύνατον!
Σαν να λέμε δηλαδή, ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι έχουν link σε Ν και μπορούν να διαχειρίζονται Gbps από Traffic και οι κομβιούχοι συνδέονται στο microtik τους με Dial Up.... Ήμαρτον!!!

Νο3. Όλες οι υπηρεσίες που είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για το δίκτυο θα πρέπει να ανήκουν στο άμεσο εκπρόσωπο του δικτύου, ο οποίος όπως είπαμε θα πρέπει να μας εκπροσωπεί όλους, άρα να ανήκουν σε όλους 

Νο4. Νομίζω πως όλοι έχουμε ωφεληθεί από την ενασχόληση μας με το δίκτυο και σε βαθύτερη ανάλυση όλοι κερδίζουμε κάτι που άμεσα ή έμμεσα κάποια στιγμή θα μεταφραστεί σε προσωπικό οικονομικό όφελος..(Τεχνογνωσία. Εμπειρία κ.α. Συμπληρώστε ότι άλλο θέλετε.. ) 
Αν κάποια στιγμή το δίκτυο αποκτήσει οικονομικά έσοδα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα-διαδικασία-μηχανισμός απορρόφηση των εσόδων από το δίκτυο για! Το δίκτυο. 
Δεν νομίζω πως κάποιος μπήκε στο δίκτυο για να βγάλει λεφτά και όσοι το προσπάθησαν είδατε όλοι τι τύχη είχαν. 


Για να μην το κουράζω άλλο πιστεύω πως όλοι καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ..

Και πάω απευθείας στους στόχους και τις προτάσεις: 

Βασικοί στόχοι όλων μας, θα ήθελα να πιστεύω οτι είναι: 
1)Ελευθερία!
2)Αρχικά εκπροσώπηση όλης της βάσης του δικτύου (Ax Bx) από ένα κοινός αποδεκτό μέσο.. φυσικά και των clients.. 
3)Συντήρηση και επέκταση του δικτύου και των “ζωτικής σημασίας υπηρεσιών” του.

Προτάσεις: 

Θα ξεκινήσω με βάση το Νο2. Διότι πιστεύω πως εκεί κρύβεται το πρόβλημα.. 

Έχουμε Forum για να βάζουμε θέματα προς συζήτηση με όλους, και όλους πρέπει να τους ακούμε και να τους διαβάζουμε προσεκτικά. 

Έχουμε μηχανισμούς στο forum για να μπορούμε να ψηφίζουμε θέματα, να ταυτοποιούμε τους ψήφους και να παρουσιάζουμε τα αποτελέσματα.. 

Έχουμε την δυνατότητα να ενημερώνουμε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους για τα θέματα στα οποία θα θέλαμε την άποψη τους και την ψήφο τους, email έχουμε όλοι και μαζικά email μπορεί να στείλει αυτό το forum. 

Για να μην γίνεται χαμός από τα θέματα πρωτινό να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σύγχρονα συστήματα όπως τα συστήματα ticketing για την καταγραφή των θεμάτων και την διαχείριση της βαρύτητας των θεμάτων. 
Για τον συντονισμό της συζήτησης των θεμάτων προτείνω ένα από τα σύστημα της αρχαίας Ελλάδας εκσυγχρονισμένο.

Το σύστημα είναι απλό... Διαλέγουμε κάθε μήνα με έναν αλγόριθμο τυχαία κάποια μέλη του forum π.χ. 10 μέλη.

Τα 10 αυτά μέλη θα είναι υπεύθυνα για τον συντονισμό των συζητήσεων π.χ. 5 θεμάτων που προέρχονται από τα Tickets.

Κάθε θέμα έχει μια ορισμένη διάρκεια συζήτησης π.χ. 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι να ακουστούν όλες οι απόψεις, να τροποποιηθεί το θέμα αν χρειάζεται από τους συντονιστές και να πάει το θέμα προς ψήφιση.
Η διάρκεια ψήφισης είναι π.χ. Άλλες 2 εβδομάδες.

Στο τέλος του μήνα τα 10 άτομα μας παρουσιάζουν τα αποτελέσματα και βγάζουν την τελική απόφαση. Το 51% κερδίζει και όλοι μα όλοι ακολουθούμε μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει.. 
Αν δεν μας αρέσει το κάνουμε πάλι Ticket και όταν έρθει η σειρά του το ξανασυζητάμε. 
Όλα ηλεκτρονικά όλα καθαρά όλα με click click.... και όλα με υπευθυνότητα! 

“Υπενθυμίζω ότι εμείς είμαστε το δίκτυο και ότι εμείς πρέπει να κρατάμε την πιο υπεύθυνη στάση”

Τώρα για το Νο1. Και το Νο3. Πιστεύω πως τον σύλλογο τον χρειαζόμαστε, αλλά για να λειτουργήσει σωστά πρέπει να αλλάξει ... Πρέπει να αποδεχτεί την τα νέα δεδομένα.. 
Πρέπει να μετατρέπει την άποψη των πολλών σε κανόνα..

Καταλαβαίνω πως υπάρχουν νομικά και γραφειοκρατικά κωλύματα αλλά αν θέλουμε μπορούμε! 
Μπορούμε π.χ. Να κάνουμε τους 10 υπεύθυνους κάθε μήνα πρόεδρο γραμματέα κτλ.. αν θέλουμε μπορούμε! 
Όσο για τις συνδρομές κτλ.. 
1) Η ηλεκτρονική διαχείριση σημαίνει ότι ξεχνάμε το θέμα έδρας... Δεν την χρειαζόμαστε.. Όσο για την προσωπική επαφή δόξα το θεό κάθε μήνα έχουμε τουλάχιστον 10 καφέδες!!! και μακάρι να τους κάνουμε και 100.. (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Τα νεύρα μας..  :: PP)
2) Αν είμαστε όλοι μαζί, οι συνδρομές μπορούν να είναι πολύ μικρές και συμβολικές..

Το ίδιο μοντέλο μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε και για την οικονομική διαχείριση.. π.χ. 
Θέλουμε να αναβαθμίσουμε τον Υμηττό? θέλουμε νέο link υποδομής σε άλλο βουνό ή θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε ένα νέο μέλος που δεν του φτάνουν???? 

Μας φτάνουν τα λεφτά που έχουμε? Αν ναι το ψηφίζουμε και πάμε! Αν όχι πάλι το ψηφίζουμε και βάζουμε.. 

Μην μου πείτε ότι αν είμαστε 1000 θα χρειαστεί ποτέ να βάλουμε πάνω από 1 ευρώ..  ::  


Λοιπόν αυτά για σήμερα.. σκεφτείτε τα και τα λέμε πάλι αύριο το βράδυ.. 


Ά και κάτι καλό για το τέλος.. 
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η Αρχαία Ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η μητέρα όλων των βορίων γλωσσών της Ευρώπης.. Γιατί οι Εγγλέζοι ονομάζουν τους ηλίθιους idiots (ιδιώτες)? .. 

Σε αυτό το δίκτυο δεν υπάρχει χώρος για το ιδιωτικό.. είναι δημόσιο.. και είναι για όλους μας.. 

“Κάποιοι απ' το χτες είχαν πολύ δίκιο για το σήμερα..” 

 ::  

Φιλικά, 

Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

> Ακόμα δεν έχετε απαντήσει ούτε ως ΔΣ, ούτε οι υποστηρικτές της κίνησης, με ποιο δικαίωμα ένας τρίτος θα βγάζει κέρδος από τον κόμβο μου, από τον κόπο μου, και από τα έξοδα μου. Ούτε και τι επιπτώσεις θα υπάρχουν όταν διάφοροι θα προσπαθήσουν να βγάλουν και αυτοί κανα φράγκο από το δίκτυο μας.
> 
> Βλέπω ήδη εταιρείες που θα θέλουν να εκμεταλλευτούν το δίκτυο μας για non critical εφαρμογές που χρειάζονται μπόλικο upload....


Η διαφορά αντίληψής μας Πάνο, είναι ότι εσύ πιστεύεις ότι το δίκτυο προσφέρει ευκαιρίες εμπορικής αξιοποίησης, ενώ εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι όποιος ασχολείται με αυτό απλά ξοδεύει λεφτά.
Έτσι εσύ βλέπεις εμπορική εκμετάλευση εκεί που εγώ βλέπω μία χορηγία.

Πολλοί ασχολήθηκαν με το δίκτυο πιστεύοντας ότι σαν κάτι νέο κρύβει ευκαιρίες εμπορικής αξιοποίησης ή έστω προσωπικού οικονομικού κέρδους.
Όλοι απογοητεύτηκαν και αποχώρησαν εκτός απο όσους βρήκαν κάτι άλλο να τους κρατήσει.

Το μόνο που προσφέρει το δίκτυό μας είναι εκπαίδευση και μία αίσθηση ελευθερίας στην επικοινωνία.

----------


## ggeorgan

Συγχαρητήρια στούς 25 ποὺ παρευρέθηκαν. Δεδομένου ὅτι ἡ ΓΣ δὲν εἶχε ἀρχαιρεσίες καὶ συνεκλήθη σὲ σημεῖο σχετικῶς ἀπομεμακρυσμένο, κατανοῶ τὴν λύσσα τῶν κατεδαφιστῶν τοῦ σωματείου. Φαίνεται ὅτι μαγιὰ γιὰ ἀνάκαμψη ὑπάρχει. Προσωπικῶς, ὀμολογῶ ὅτι ἐπέλεξα νὰ παραστῶ σὲ μνημόσυνο ἐκτός Ἀθηνῶν, παρὰ νὰ παραστῶ, ὅπως φοβόμουν, στὸ μνημόσυνο τοῦ σωματείου, Εὐτυχῶς ὑπάρχει ἐλπίδα ἀναστάσεως.
Συγχαρητήρια στό ΔΣ καὶ τήν ΓΣ γιὰ τὴν μείωση τῆς συνδρομῆς. Εἶναι πλέον σὲ τόσο χαμηλὸ ἐπίπεδο ποὺ τὸ σωματεῖο μπορεῖ καὶ πρέπει νὰ ἀπαιτήσει τὴν συμμετοχὴ ὅλων τῶν μελῶν τοῦ δικτύου. Ὅποιος δὲν ἔχει οὔτε 10 € νὰ διαθέσε,ι τὸ ὀφείλει στὸν ἑαυτό του νὰ μὴν ἀσχολεῖται μὲ κανένα πρᾶγμα ποὺ τὸν ἀποσπᾶ ἀπὸ τὴν πάλη γιὰ τὴν ἐπιβίωση. 
Συγχαρητήρια καὶ γιὰ τὴν ἐξασφάλιση χώρου συναντήσεων, ὅσο προσωρινὸς κι ἂν φαίνεται.
Τώρα, σχετικῶς μὲ τὴν ἀμφισβήτηση νομίμως εἰλημμένων ἀποφάσεων τῆς ΓΣ, τὸ μόνο κατάλληλο βῆμα εἶναι ἑπομένη ΓΣ ἢ τὰ δικαστήρια. Μὲ τόσο χαμηλή συνδρομή, δὲν βλέπω σὲ τὶ ὠφελεῖ ἡ περαιτέρω συζήτηση ἐδῶ. Μόνον κατάχρηση χώρου καὶ χρόνου γίνεται, ἀφοῦ ἡ ἀπόφαση δὲν ἀλλάζει ὅσα καὶ νὰ γράψει κανεὶς ἐδῶ. Ἡ δημοκρατία ἀπαιτεῖ οἱ συζητήσεις νὰ γίνονται πρὶν καὶ ὄχι μετά τὴν λήψη ἀποφάσεων. Ὄχι νὰ τὴν κοπανᾶμε ἀπὸ τὴν ΓΣ καὶ μετὰ νὰ κατακρίνουμε, ἐκ τοῦ ἀσφαλοῦς, ὅσους πῆγαν.

----------


## romias

Βλέπω η συζήτηση καλά κρατεί και χωρίς εμένα.Άρα δεν πρέπει να αισθάνομαι άσχημα ότι εγώ δημιουργώ το πρόβλημα όπως με κατηγόρησαν κάποιοι.
Μια και έχουν ειπωθεί πολλά και μου είναι αδύνατον να τα σχολιάσω χωρίς να μακρηγορήσω και να κουράσω,θα αρκεστώ στην εξής πρόταση με όλη την καλή διάθεση και πνεύμα καλής θέλησης.
Οκ η ΓΣ αποφάσισε.Μήπως τώρα θα πρέπει να ερωτηθεί και η υπόλοιπη κοινότητα αν συμφωνεί μ αυτή την απόφαση?
Δεν λέω να έχει λόγο όλη η κοινότητά στα του συλλόγου,άλλα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση,το θέμα αφορά το δίκτυο,που οι κόμβοι του δεν ανοίκουν στο σύλλογο και θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν και οι κομβούχοι,εως ότου εγγράφουν στον σύλλογο,με τις νέες χαμηλές τιμές και θέσουν σε ψηφοφορία το θέμα στην επόμενη ΓΣ 
Προτείνω να ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία,ας καινοτομήσουμε.
Προσωπικά θα αποδεχτώ το οποίο αποτέλεσμα.

Το διάστημα από την αποστολή της επιστολής διαμαρτυρίας προ διμήνου ως σήμερα υπάρχει αλληλογραφία μεταξύ εμου του ΔΣ και της εταιρίας μέρος της οποίας είναι το ερώτημα της εταιρίας,οπου θα παρατηρήσετε κάποιου είδους μαγείρεμα κατα τη γνώμη μου,
και η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## john70

Μπράβο, τελικά είχα δίκιο , Η εταιρία ρώτησε την ΕΕΤΤ όσο πιο "τυπολατρικά" μπορούσε και το ίδιο απάντησε και η ΕΕΤΤ. Απλά πουθενά η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κατάλαβε ότι το δίκτυο του ΑΜΔΑ δεν είναι ιδιωτικό 

Εάν είναι για ιδία χρήση των μελών - κλειστή ομάδα χρηστών- στην ζώνη ISM , η κλειστή ομάδα (σύλλογος) μπορεί να απολαμβάνει νόμιμα τις υπηρεσίες τρίτων , την στιγμή που αποτελούν προσφορά απο την εταιρία στα μέλη της κλειστής ομάδας .

Εάν είναι μία κλειστή ομάδα χρηστών μέσα σε ένα γενικότερα ανοικτό δίκτυο , τότε υπάρχει εμπορική εκμετάλλευση της ζώνης ISM κάτι το οποίο νομικά δεν επιτρέπετε. Δηλαδή ο πάροχος έχει ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα έναντι τρίτων εταιριών διότι παρέχει υπηρεσίες μέσω ενός εναλλακτικού δικτύου σε τρίτους χωρίς να πληρώνει για την χρήση του μέσου (σε αντίθεση με το Internet, μέσω τηλεφώνου, LMDS, WiMax, κτλ). Με άλλα λόγια "λέει" στου πελάτες της συνδέσου σε ένα άκρο του δικτύου του ΑΜΔΑ και συνέχισε να πληρώνεις σε εμένα για να απολαμβάνεις τις υπηρεσίες μου.

Εάν είχε ρωτήσει την ΕΕΤΤ , εάν μπορεί να προσφέρει ελεύθερα σε όποιον έχει πρόσβασή στο ΑΜΔΑ (Ανοικτό δίκτυο) τις προστιθέμενης αξίας υπηρεσίες της , με μεγάλη βεβαιότητα πιστεύω πώς θα είχε λάβει αρνητική απάντηση. Μια και η νομοθεσία για τις ζώνες ISM είναι ξεκάθαρη, δεν επιτρέπει την πώληση υπηρεσιών, αντίθετα υπάρχουν άλλα μέσα που μπορεί να το κάνει LMDS - WiMax , αλλά εκεί ο πάροχος της κάθε υπηρεσίας έχει σκάσει ένα σκασμό χρήματα για την συγκεκριμένη άδεια .....

Το Ζουμί τώρα , σίγουρα μια τέτοια υπηρεσία θα μας άρεσε - βόλευε, αλλά είναι σίγουρα παράνομη σχετικά με τους κανόνες χρήσης της ISM και περισσότερα κακά μπορεί να φέρει παρά καλά . Ας το κάνει ο καθένας μόνος του που θέλει να έχει την υπηρεσία , ας την περάσει από την DSL του και τέλος μην ανοίγουμε τους ασκούς του Αιόλου γιατί θα μας πάρει και θα μας σηκώσει. Και περισσότερο με ενόχλησε η εικόνα του συλλόγου σαν dealer που θα λαμβάνει ποσοστά - αντίκρισμα (με δωρεά ή με ότι άλλη κολοτούμπα φανταστούμε) για την εμπορική συμφωνία .

Τι βλέπω σαν νόμιμη λύση :

Συνάντηση με την παραπάνω και όχι μόνο εταιρία (μπορεί να θέλουν και άλλες) και συμφωνία να παρέχουν δωρεάν στα μέλη της κλειστής ομάδας (σύλλογος- μέλη συλλόγου) τις υπηρεσίες τους δωρεάν ή σε ειδική τιμή μια και δεν θα έχουν το κόστος του μέσου πρόσβασης . Αυτό μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και δέλεαρ για νέα μέλη μια και πιά η συνδρομή είναι πολύ μικρή , και θα είμαστε απόλυτα νόμιμοι μια και το δίκτυο μεταξύ των μελών που θα απολαμβάνουν μία παροχή του συλλόγου είναι "ιδιωτικό" και ελεγχόμενο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχετε διαστρεβλώσει παντελώς την έννοια ενός ανοικτού δικτύου, ενώ "όλοι" σας έχετε τραβήξει και ξεχειλώσει από κάθε πλευρά κάθε έννοια οπου σας βολεύει και όπως σας βολεύει για να ξεφύγετε τελικά παντελώς από τις βασικές αρχές και το concept. Ίσως και να κάνω λάθος και να μην είναι αυτό το δικό μας concept αλλά εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ με τον φίλο μου τον Malcolm Matson από το OPLAN foundation.

Κάντε ένα διάβασμα 

_OPLANs are springing up in hundreds if not thousands of local settings around the world. OPLANs come in all shapes and sizes - ranging from a cluster of yak farmers in Nepal communicating with each other and the rest of the world using WiFi wireless technology, through to city-wide fibre networks connecting all the homes and other buildings in a major city such as Amsterdam in the Netherlands. There is no hard and fast definition of an OPLAN, and a more extensive briefing note can be found here. 
However, there are some distinctive defining characteristics of OPLANs that link them all together, and differentiate them from today's telecommunications networks. OPLANs, to a greater or lesser degree, have the following characteristics:
_
_is a network of truly 'broadband' capacity - i.e. where the bandwidth capacity is determined by nothing other than the physical characteristics of the deployed technologies (neutral)__dedicated to serving a local geographic community or location - ranging from a street or business park through to a rural community or an entire city__provides abundant low cost "open access" to connectivity on an end-to-end and symmetrical basis throughout that community_ _is a public utility in that it is available for use (on equal terms) by any party connected to it within the community it serves : public and private; business and residential; service provider and service consumer__affords global connectivity (inc. to the Internet) through offering open access to competing third party carriers/service providers__does not differentiate between 'content creators' and 'content consumers' and their bits__provides infrastructure which is open to all and it is owned and controlled independent of any service or content which uses it__is structured, financially and legally, and configured with management and governance measures and locks which serve the 'common good' and assures that the primary value and benefit rests locally with users connected to it__end-user periodic 'access charges' are broadly based on servicing the capital and recovering maintenance and upgrade costs over time__is funded by the private sector and market driven - it is not a back-door to re-nationalization or state control_
_The communications world that grew up around the telephone was shaped by a business model based upon managing and allocating 'scarcity' - scarcity of network capacity, scarcity of customer equipment and scarcity of central-office switching facilities. But the three seminal technological developments of the latter half of the 20th century have completely turned this world upside down. These developments: 
_
_the digital computer__optical fibre transmission media__software controlled spread spectrum radio._
_
It is now a world of abundance. OPLANS are the natural final link in the chain to make this abundance freely available to everyone. OPLANs can transform the socio-economic life of all communities in the 21st century and turn the dreams of the information revolutions into reality._ 

Για μένα είναι ότι ποιο όμορφο έχω διαβάσει. 

Μάλλον έχουμε απομακρυνθεί πολύ από αυτό και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το AWMN κάθε άλλο από OPEN είναι.

----------


## ysam

http://www.oplan.org/concept

OPLAN Concept Based Communities... Γιάννη μείνε στο 1821 εσύ και ο π0ΤΕ μαζί. ΕΛΕΟΣ!

http://www.stokab.se/
http://www.mybearcreek.com/
http://www.citynet.nl/
http://start.freifunk.net/
http://nepalwireless.net/
http://www.broadband-uk.coop/

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι sorry το ξέχασα... Έχει πολύ θέμα εκεί! 
Ξεκοκαλίστε ... σας ικετεύουμε... τελικά. Όχι άλλο κάρβουνο!

----------


## klarabel

> Μπράβο, τελικά είχα δίκιο , Η εταιρία ρώτησε την ΕΕΤΤ όσο πιο "τυπολατρικά" μπορούσε και το ίδιο απάντησε και η ΕΕΤΤ. Απλά πουθενά η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κατάλαβε ότι το δίκτυο του ΑΜΔΑ δεν είναι ιδιωτικό 
> 
> Εάν είναι για ιδία χρήση των μελών - κλειστή ομάδα χρηστών- στην ζώνη ISM , η κλειστή ομάδα (σύλλογος) μπορεί να απολαμβάνει νόμιμα τις υπηρεσίες τρίτων , την στιγμή που αποτελούν προσφορά απο την εταιρία στα μέλη της κλειστής ομάδας .
> 
> Εάν είναι μία κλειστή ομάδα χρηστών μέσα σε ένα γενικότερα ανοικτό δίκτυο , τότε υπάρχει εμπορική εκμετάλλευση της ζώνης ISM κάτι το οποίο νομικά δεν επιτρέπετε. Δηλαδή ο πάροχος έχει ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα έναντι τρίτων εταιριών διότι παρέχει υπηρεσίες μέσω ενός εναλλακτικού δικτύου σε τρίτους χωρίς να πληρώνει για την χρήση του μέσου (σε αντίθεση με το Internet, μέσω τηλεφώνου, LMDS, WiMax, κτλ). Με άλλα λόγια "λέει" στου πελάτες της συνδέσου σε ένα άκρο του δικτύου του ΑΜΔΑ και συνέχισε να πληρώνεις σε εμένα για να απολαμβάνεις τις υπηρεσίες μου.
> 
> Εάν είχε ρωτήσει την ΕΕΤΤ , εάν μπορεί να προσφέρει ελεύθερα σε όποιον έχει πρόσβασή στο ΑΜΔΑ (Ανοικτό δίκτυο) τις προστιθέμενης αξίας υπηρεσίες της , με μεγάλη βεβαιότητα πιστεύω πώς θα είχε λάβει αρνητική απάντηση. Μια και η νομοθεσία για τις ζώνες ISM είναι ξεκάθαρη, δεν επιτρέπει την πώληση υπηρεσιών, αντίθετα υπάρχουν άλλα μέσα που μπορεί να το κάνει LMDS - WiMax , αλλά εκεί ο πάροχος της κάθε υπηρεσίας έχει σκάσει ένα σκασμό χρήματα για την συγκεκριμένη άδεια .....
> 
> Το Ζουμί τώρα , σίγουρα μια τέτοια υπηρεσία θα μας άρεσε - βόλευε, αλλά είναι σίγουρα παράνομη σχετικά με τους κανόνες χρήσης της ISM και περισσότερα κακά μπορεί να φέρει παρά καλά . Ας το κάνει ο καθένας μόνος του που θέλει να έχει την υπηρεσία , ας την περάσει από την DSL του και τέλος μην ανοίγουμε τους ασκούς του Αιόλου γιατί θα μας πάρει και θα μας σηκώσει. Και περισσότερο με ενόχλησε η εικόνα του συλλόγου σαν dealer που θα λαμβάνει ποσοστά - αντίκρισμα (με δωρεά ή με ότι άλλη κολοτούμπα φανταστούμε) για την εμπορική συμφωνία .


Οσον αφορά την διάκριση "κλειστής - ανοικτής" ομάδας όπως το αναφέρεις την κάνει το "10αρικο". Η άποψή μου είναι είναι την κάνει το φυσικό μέσο, το backbone.
Κατά συνέπεια όσοι ανήκουν, στο ίδιο backbone με βάση την ανωτέρω σκέψη, παραμένουν κλειστή ομάδα (σχετικά πάντα με το τι θεωρεί κάποιος ως κλειστό).





> Τι βλέπω σαν νόμιμη λύση :
> 
> Συνάντηση με την παραπάνω και όχι μόνο εταιρία (μπορεί να θέλουν και άλλες) και συμφωνία να παρέχουν δωρεάν στα μέλη της κλειστής ομάδας (σύλλογος- μέλη συλλόγου) τις υπηρεσίες τους δωρεάν ή σε ειδική τιμή μια και δεν θα έχουν το κόστος του μέσου πρόσβασης . Αυτό μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και δέλεαρ για νέα μέλη μια και πιά η συνδρομή είναι πολύ μικρή , και θα είμαστε απόλυτα νόμιμοι μια και το δίκτυο μεταξύ των μελών που θα απολαμβάνουν μία παροχή του συλλόγου είναι "ιδιωτικό" και ελεγχόμενο.


Παροχές ; ΝΑΙ. 
Για υπηρεσίες που "τερματίζουν" εντός του κορμού δεν υπάρχει καμία συζήτηση. Οι υπηρεσίες που "τερματίζουν" εκτός κοστίζουν. Αναλογικά και κατ'είδος. Οταν θες να παίρνεις κάτι, επίσης θα πρέπει να δώσεις κάτι. Εάν ήταν δωρεάν οι υπηρεσίες για τα μέλη και μη (δηλαδή ΟΛΟΥΣ), για ποιό λόγο θα ήθελε η κάθε Viva να προσχωρήσει σε κάτι τέτοιο. Μάλιστα δε πολύ περισσότερο όταν με το σκεπτικό αυτό θα έφευγαν όσοι το αντιληφθούν απο το internet (όπου υπάρχουν και έσοδα για την εταιρεία) για να συνδεθούν μέσω AWMN. Αφού θα ήταν τσαμπέ. Το σίγουρο βέβαια θα ήταν η αύξηση κόμβων - πελατών. Υπάρχει τέτοια εταιρεία ...??
Αρα μάλλον για κάτι ενδιάμεσο μιλάμε........

----------


## john70

Μπάχαλο τα κανατε διαβάστε την νομοθεσία για την ism και μετα μιλάμε· Ο καθένας δίνει οτι ορισμό τον βολεύει , ενω με μια ανάγνωση θα σας λυθούν οι απορίες· Κώστα το μόνο που μπορεί να είναι κλειστή ομάδα είναι ο σύλλογος .

----------


## john70

Oplans εμένα δεν μου λεει κάτι και δεν πρέπει να μου λέει . Αντίθετα πρέπει να είμαστε συν- νομοι με την Ελληνική και Ευρωπαίκη νομοθεσία η οποίες ρητα απαγορεύουν την διάθεση εμπορικών υπηρεσιών κάνοντας χρήση της ISM

----------


## NetTraptor

Το foundation Oplan λέει όμως πολλά (και έχει πει πολλά) στην EETT, στην Κομισιον, στο RSPG, στο ITU και ίσως όλοι αυτοί είναι ποιο Open από το δικό μας Open. Κρίμαςςςςς...
Η εξέλιξη τα τελευταία χρόνια έρχεται αδιάκοπα από τους "idiots". Εμείς απλά καθόμαστε και.... Εναρμονιζόμαστε

----------


## nvak

> Τι βλέπω σαν νόμιμη λύση :
> 
> Συνάντηση με την παραπάνω και όχι μόνο εταιρία (μπορεί να θέλουν και άλλες) και συμφωνία να παρέχουν δωρεάν στα μέλη της κλειστής ομάδας (σύλλογος- μέλη συλλόγου) τις υπηρεσίες τους δωρεάν ή σε ειδική τιμή μια και δεν θα έχουν το κόστος του μέσου πρόσβασης . Αυτό μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και δέλεαρ για νέα μέλη μια και πιά η συνδρομή είναι πολύ μικρή , και θα είμαστε απόλυτα νόμιμοι μια και το δίκτυο μεταξύ των μελών που θα απολαμβάνουν μία παροχή του συλλόγου είναι "ιδιωτικό" και ελεγχόμενο.


Αυτό το "ελεγχόμενο" βρε Γιάννη, κάπου μας τα χαλάει... 
Αν πρόκειται για μιά δυό υπηρεσίες να κάνουμε το δίκτυο "κλειστό ελεγχόμενο" προτιμώ να μείνουμε όπως είμαστε. Ούτε όρεξη να ελέγχω έχω, ούτε την ευθύνη όλου του δικτύου θέλω.

----------


## romias

> Παροχές ; ΝΑΙ. 
> Για υπηρεσίες που "τερματίζουν" εντός του κορμού δεν υπάρχει καμία συζήτηση. Οι υπηρεσίες που "τερματίζουν" εκτός κοστίζουν. Αναλογικά και κατ'είδος. Οταν θες να παίρνεις κάτι, επίσης θα πρέπει να δώσεις κάτι. Εάν ήταν δωρεάν οι υπηρεσίες για τα μέλη και μη (δηλαδή ΟΛΟΥΣ), για ποιό λόγο θα ήθελε η κάθε Viva να προσχωρήσει σε κάτι τέτοιο. Μάλιστα δε πολύ περισσότερο όταν με το σκεπτικό αυτό θα έφευγαν όσοι το αντιληφθούν απο το internet (όπου υπάρχουν και έσοδα για την εταιρεία) για να συνδεθούν μέσω AWMN. Αφού θα ήταν τσαμπέ. Το σίγουρο βέβαια θα ήταν η αύξηση κόμβων - πελατών. Υπάρχει τέτοια εταιρεία ...??
> Αρα μάλλον για κάτι ενδιάμεσο μιλάμε........


Τι έγινε klarabel,υπερασπίζεσαι τα συμφέροντα της εταιρίας τώρα,μην τρελαθούμε εντελώς.Αυτο που δίνουμε εμεις είναι εξοπλισμος και τεχνική υποστηριξη και ετοιμο πελατολόγιο.
Εσύ πρέπει να υπερασπίζεσαι τα συμφέροντα του συλλόγου και των μελών και στο παζάρι παντα ζητάς περισσότερα
Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία θα εχει μεγαλύτερα κέρδη από τις εισερχόμενες αν αν προσφέρει δωρεάν απεριόριστες κλήσεις.

NetTraptor 
Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη να μας δώσεις το κείμενο μεταφρασμένο για να καταλάβουμε όλοι τι λέει θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα.

Πέρα απ το νομικό μέρος το θέματος και την ερμηνεία είναι και το ηθικό.
Και αυτό είναι το ρεζουμέ
Δεν νομιμοποιουντε σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωσει να πέρνουν αποφάσεις 16 ατομα ταμειακός εντάξη.Αν θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε κοινότητα .Αλλιώς ας κάνει ο καθένας του κεφαλιού του και ψάξτε να βρήκε ποιος χάλασε το νετγουρκ νιουτραλιτι.

----------


## ysam

Για φαντάσου να πρέπει να ελέγχεις και τι διακινείται μέσα σε αυτό! Βλέπε torrents κτλ. Η ISM τα επιτρέπει βέβαια αυτά οπότε δεν μας πειράζει..  :Confused: 

Καλά λέει ο Νίκος και πολύ καλά τα λέει και ο OPLAN! Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι έτσι όπως τα λέει ο OPLAN βέβαια για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.. Η πρότασή του μοιάζει να έχει βγει από το 2100μΧ βέβαια αφού πρέπει πρώτα να εξελιχθεί ο άνθρωπος και ο ανθρώπινος νους και μετά να το διαβάσει..

----------


## klarabel

> .... Κώστα το μόνο που μπορεί να είναι κλειστή ομάδα είναι ο σύλλογος .


Αν αύριο αποφασίζαμε να πληρώσουμε τις συνδρομές όλων ή να τις καταργήσουμε, τότε τι ομάδα θα είμαστε ; Ανοικτή ή κλειστή;

----------


## ysam

@romias υπάρχουν πολλά μεταφραστικά σιτες. ο γούγλης πχ έχει. Γουγλησέ το και θα βρεις ελπίζω άκρη. Αν δεν βρεις πες μου να σου δώσω λινκ με τέτοιο σιτε.

----------


## ysam

> Αν αύριο αποφασίζαμε να πληρώσουμε τις συνδρομές όλων ή να τις καταργήσουμε, τότε τι ομάδα θα είμαστε ; Ανοικτή ή κλειστή;


Κλειστή είμαστε έτσι και αλλιώς μην ακούς τον Γιάννη. Αλλά για να σου απαντήσω θα ήμασταν μία ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΛΗ κλειστή..

----------


## john70

Κώστα μάλλον μου κάνεις πλάκα , δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι διαφορά εχουν τα μέλη του συλλόγου απο τα μή μέλη ? Μέλη του συλλόγου= κλειστή ομάδα (που έχεις τα στοιχεία τους και τους ξέρεις και μπορείς να επιβάλεις όρους . Μή μέλη συλλόγου - συνδεδεμένοι στο ΑΜΔΑ= Χρήστες χωρίς δυνατότητα ταυτοποιησης που δεν τους ξέρεις !

----------


## romias

ysam
Κατ αρχήν δεν σου ζήτησα κάτι για να πετάγεσαι. 
Ξεκαβάλησε αγόρι μου.
Ξέρουμε ότι είσαι διάνυα και παντογνώστης αλλά πρέπει να κατέβεις λιγάκι επίπεδο για να σε καταλάβουμε και μεις οι χαζοί.Σε δημόσιο ελληνικό φόρουμ γράφεις
Και ο γουγλης δεν μεταφράζει σωστά.

----------


## ysam

Η απάντησή μου είναι καλοπροαίρετη αλλά η επίθεσή σου δεν ξέρω! Τα έχω χαμένα !

----------


## papashark

> Αν αύριο αποφασίζαμε να πληρώσουμε τις συνδρομές όλων ή να τις καταργήσουμε, τότε τι ομάδα θα είμαστε ; Ανοικτή ή κλειστή;





> Κλειστή είμαστε έτσι και αλλιώς μην ακούς τον Γιάννη. Αλλά για να σου απαντήσω θα ήμασταν μία ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΛΗ κλειστή..


Mου αρέσει που απαντάτε βασιζόμενοι σε έννοιες που δεν έχετε καν ιδέα τι σημαίνουν....

Πότε θα καταλάβετε οτι επειδή κάποιοι από εσάς ξέρουν καλά από Linux, ή routing, ή administration δεν σημαίνει ότι κατέχουν και το νομικό κομμάτι ?

Εχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω τον βιασμό νομικών εννοιών εδώ μέσα....

Όσοι είναι μέλη του συλλόγου, αποτελούν μέλη ενός νομικού προσώπου, και ως μέλη αυτού του νομικού προσώπου μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν κλειστή ομάδα για τις σχέσεις τους με το νομικό πρόσωπο και μόνο !

Το δίκτυο ΔΕΝ είναι νομικό πρόσωπο, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούμε να αποτελούμε "κλειστή ομάδα" απλά και μόνο επειδή είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι στο δίκτυο είτε ως πελάτες, είτε ως backbone.

Ασε που το δίκτυο μας είναι ο ορισμός της ανοιχτής κοινότητας, όποιος θέλει συνδέεται....

Τέλος να πω ότι αν κάποιος ζορίσει πολύ την ΕΕΤΤ και καταλήξη σε κανα δικαστήριο, μπορεί και εκεί αυτό που είπε ο john70 παραπάνω να μην περάσει, και να μην δεχθούν ότι τα μέλη του συλλόγου είναι κλειστή ομάδα για να της πουλήσει η viva τηλέφωνο, αφού η πώληση τηλεφωνίας δεν αποτελεί μέρος της σχέσης τους με το κοινό νομικο πρόσωπο που ανοίκουν (τον σύλλογο).

----------


## ysam

Ενώ εσύ Papashark είσαι ο Δικηγόρος / Φοροτεχνικός / Ειδικός Σύμβουλος του Κράτους / Νομοθέτης κτλ οπότε ότι λες εσύ εμείς φυσικά πρέπει να λέμε YES SIR! Ωραίος! Ότι πεις.. δίκιο θα έχεις..

----------


## romias

Μπορείτε να δημοσιοποιήσετε το κείμενο που εχει στείλει ο σύλλογος στην ΕΕΤΤ παρακαλώ?

----------


## papashark

> Ενώ εσύ Papashark είσαι ο Δικηγόρος / Φοροτεχνικός / Ειδικός Σύμβουλος του Κράτους / Νομοθέτης κτλ οπότε ότι λες εσύ εμείς φυσικά πρέπει να λέμε YES SIR! Ωραίος! Ότι πεις.. δίκιο θα έχεις..


Θα μας κρίνουν οι αναγνώστες  :: 

Και όμως, εμένα κατηγορείς για το "yes sir", αλλά εγώ έγραψα κάτι και το αιτιολόγησα, ενώ εσύ έγραψες κάτι που περιμένεις δογματικά να το αποδεχθούν οι άλλοι. 

Αν θες να αντιπαρατεθείς, χρησιμοποίησε επιχειρήματα, αν δεν έχεις ή δεν μπορείς, κάτσε ύσηχος στην γωνία σου ή γράψε απλά ότι διαφωνείς. Η λύση της ειρωνίας και της προσωπικής επίθεσης, τακτικές που χρησιμοποιείς πολύ συχνά εδώ μέσα, δείχνουν προφανή έλλειψη επιχειρημάτων, για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο...

----------


## ysam

Ούτε το ένα μου κάνει ούτε το άλλο.. !!! Η απάντηση θα πρέπει να έρθει από κατά δήλωση ειδικό σε αυτά άτομο. Σταμάτα λοιπόν και εσύ αλλά και οι άλλοι να προσπαθείτε μια ζωή να ερμηνεύσετε τους νόμους και τις αποφάσεις αν δεν θέλετε να κάνετε κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού και γενικού social engineering.

----------


## papashark

> Ούτε το ένα μου κάνει ούτε το άλλο.. !!! Η απάντηση θα πρέπει να έρθει από κατά δήλωση ειδικό σε αυτά άτομο. Σταμάτα λοιπόν και εσύ αλλά και οι άλλοι να προσπαθείτε μια ζωή να ερμηνεύσετε τους νόμους και τις αποφάσεις αν δεν θέλετε να κάνετε κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού και γενικού social engineering.


Aγαπητέ Γιάννη, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν μπορείς να μου απαγορεύσεις να γράφω την άποψη μου και την αντίθεση μου με απόψεις άλλων, ειδικά όταν τα γραφόμενα μου είναι με κόσμιο τρόπο και με αιτιολόγηση.

Πάντως το προτιμώ τον δικό μου τρόπο, από τον δικό σου που περιμένεις δογματικά να αποδεχθούμε την δική σου άποψη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ασχέτως νομικού περιεχομένου και ασχέτως του ότι υπάρχουν γνωμοδοτήσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ προς τον Σύλλογο (επί altec) στην VIVA και δεν ξέρω και εγώ που αλλού.

Εγώ μέσω αυτού που πόσταρα σας έδωσα ένα *Vision* (το ΚΑΤΙ το οποίο μας λείπει πραγματικά αυτό τον καιρό) το όποιο πιστεύω ότι είναι αυτό που θα έπρεπε να έχει κάθε Open Network. Τυγχάνει ο Oplan να έχει κείμενα τα οποία το εκφράζουν όσο καλύτερα γίνεται πιστεύω.

Το vision Το δικό σας ΟΛΟΙ εσείς που τρώγεστε ποιο είναι? Μπορεί κάποιος να το βάλει σε μερικά bullets? 

Κυριολεκτικά προσπαθώ με νύχια και με δόντια σε αυτή την φάση να μην πατρονάρω το τι θα έπρεπε να είναι και τι είναι τώρα το AWMN αλλά θέλω πραγματικά να ακούσω το vision.

Andreas? Picos? Romias? Papashark? John70? Όλοι μαζί βάλτε κάτι κάτω να το δούμε.

Το θέμα είναι ότι αν δεν ταιριάζουμε στα Basics δεν έχουμε πεδίο συζήτησης σε αυτά τα θέματα, τι να γλωσσοκοπανάμε..

----------


## ysam

> Aγαπητέ Γιάννη, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν μπορείς να μου απαγορεύσεις να γράφω την άποψη μου και την αντίθεση μου με απόψεις άλλων, ειδικά όταν τα γραφόμενα μου είναι με κόσμιο τρόπο και με αιτιολόγηση.
> 
> Πάντως το προτιμώ τον δικό μου τρόπο, από τον δικό σου που περιμένεις δογματικά να αποδεχθούμε την δική σου άποψη.


Η δική μου άποψη είναι αυτή. 




> Ούτε το ένα μου κάνει ούτε το άλλο.. !!! Η απάντηση θα πρέπει να έρθει από κατά δήλωση ειδικό σε αυτά άτομο. Σταμάτα λοιπόν και εσύ αλλά και οι άλλοι να προσπαθείτε μια ζωή να ερμηνεύσετε τους νόμους και τις αποφάσεις αν δεν θέλετε να κάνετε κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού και γενικού social engineering.

----------


## papashark

> Ασχέτως νομικού περιεχομένου και ασχέτως του ότι υπάρχουν γνωμοδοτήσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ προς τον Σύλλογο (επί altec) στην VIVA και δεν ξέρω και εγώ που αλλού.
> 
> Εγώ μέσω αυτού που πόσταρα σας έδωσα ένα *Vision* (το ΚΑΤΙ το οποίο μας λείπει πραγματικά αυτό τον καιρό) το όποιο πιστεύω ότι είναι αυτό που θα έπρεπε να έχει κάθε Open Network. Τυγχάνει ο Oplan να έχει κείμενα τα οποία το εκφράζουν όσο καλύτερα γίνεται πιστεύω.
> 
> Το vision Το δικό σας ΟΛΟΙ εσείς που τρώγεστε ποιο είναι? Μπορεί κάποιος να το βάλει σε μερικά bullets? 
> 
> Κυριολεκτικά προσπαθώ με νύχια και με δόντια σε αυτή την φάση να μην πατρονάρω το τι θα έπρεπε να είναι και τι είναι τώρα το AWMN αλλά θέλω πραγματικά να ακούσω το vision.
> 
> Andreas? Picos? Romias? Papashark? John70? Όλοι μαζί βάλτε κάτι κάτω να το δούμε.
> ...


Vision ?

Προσωπικά το δικό μου όραμα το έχω πει αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν. Συνάδει με τις αρχές του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, απουσία οποιαδήποτε εμπορικής δραστηριότητας επάνω από το δίκτυο, αντίθετα λέω ναι σε πειραματισμό, εθελοντισμό, αλληλοβοήθεια, αφιλοκερδή προσφορά, κλπ.

Είναι γεγονός ότι γλωσσοκοπανάμε όπως λες και μάλιστα χωρίς ελπίδα, για μένα το χόμπυ δεν μετριέται με το οικονομικό μου συμφέρον, δεν είμαι στο awmn για να πληρώνω μισές συνδρομές σε Internet κλπ επειδή θα τα μοιράζομαι με κάποιον φίλο. Μέχρι και πριν από μήνες δεν leechαρα ιδιαίτερα (το τελευταίο 6μηνο με έχει πιάσει).

Η ενασχόληση με το "άθλημα", οι γνωριμίες, οι γνώσεις, ο πειραματισμός, το να ασχολήσαι με κάτι και να ξεχνιέσε από τα καθημερινά προβλήματα και την κρίση που μας έχει σκίσει, είναι αυτά που με ενδιαφέρουν.

Y.Γ.: Η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ για την altec μίλαγε στην ουσία για κλειστή ομάδα του συλλόγου, όπου τα δεδομένα θα έπρεπε να δρομολογούνται μόνο σε αυτήν την κλειστή ομάδα, και όχι σε όλο το δίκτυο όπως είχε πράξει ο σύλλογος. Το μόνο συμπέρασμα από την τότε απόφαση είναι είτε ότι το ΔΣ δεν είναι σε θέση να ερμηνεύσει απλά πράγματα, είτε αδιαφορεί για την νομοθεσία.

----------


## papashark

> Η δική μου άποψη είναι αυτή.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ...


Και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι είναι αυτή : 



> Κλειστή είμαστε έτσι και αλλιώς μην ακούς τον Γιάννη. Αλλά για να σου απαντήσω θα ήμασταν μία ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΛΗ κλειστή..


Όπου και άποψη έχεις, και καλείς να "μην ακούς" τον Γιάννη, και κανένα επιχείρημα δεν έχεις, παρά μονάχα έναν αστεϊσμό....

----------


## ysam

Αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει το αστείο από το σοβαρό δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα.

----------


## romias

Διάβασα το "όραμα" όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα.
Απο οσο κατάφερα να καταλάβω είναι κοινό θέλω όλων μας.Εκείνο που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι η εταιρία τι δουλειά έχει στο όραμα μας.Αυτο που μας προσφέρει το εχουμε δωρεάν στο δίκτυο και νόμιμα την τη θέλουμε μες τα πόδια μας?Το όραμα της είναι το κέρδος και τίποτε άλλο.
Στείλτε την να παει στο καλο

Εδιτ
Θέλω να πω ότι το θέμα είναι να καταφέρουμε ο οποίος δει ποτε με (χαμηλο κοστολόγιο οπως αναφέρετε)ενα ρουτερακι να εχει δωρεαν επικοινωνια.
Που κολλάει η εταιρία που θέλει μνα εισπράτει απο κάθε μπαϊτ ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό που περιέγραψα σε αποκλείει papa και δεν βλέπω πως και με ποιο δικαίωμα κάποιος αποκλείει άλλους είτε είναι φυσικά πρόσωπα είτε εταιρίες είτε ιδρύματα. Όλα αυτά θα μπορούσες να τα κάνεις οπουδήποτε. Δεν περιγράφουν όμως σκοπούς ούτε Vision.

Περισσότερο με το “γουστάρω να κάνω ότι μου καπνίσει” (Κυρίως warez δηλαδή) για να ξεσπάω από την ριμάδα την καθημερινότητα ακούγεται, παρά με vision και σκοπό. 

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση και μην την πάρεις άσχημα. Οι γνωριμίες, οι γνώσεις και ο πειραματισμός που έχεις κάνει στο AWMN πόσα σου έχουν αποφέρει στην προσωπική σου επιχείρηση με τα ασύρματα? Μην το πάρεις αμυντικά και αρχίσεις το λούσιμο. Και προχωρώντας. Αν σου ζητούσα να μου δώσεις μέρος των κερδών για να στήσουμε ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο σε όλη την Ελλάδα μέσω κάποιου καναλιού τι θα μου έλεγες.

Πόση διαφορά θα είχε αν το έκανε αυτό κάπως έτσι ο σύλλογος, και πόση διαφορά θα είχε αν κάποιος ιδιώτης ή κάποια εταιρεία έβαζε μέρος ή όλο το dividend πάλι μέσα στο δίκτυο για την ανάπτυξη του.

Εσύ τον χαβά σου θα τον έκανες. Δεν τον χάνεις. Που χαλιέσαι? Στο ότι θα υπήρχε έξτρα δραστηριότητα? Στο ότι θα είχες ανταγωνισμό? Σε τι ακριβώς?

Επίσης τον πειραματισμό για τι τον κάνεις? Τις γνωριμίες? Τις γνώσεις? Μην μου πεις ότι δεν είσαι συνδυαστικός τύπος? Το τερπνόν μετά του ωφελίμου?

Εντάξει να δεχθώ μερικά πραγματάκια και μερικές αγνές αξίες. Αλλά τίποτε πιο ανταποδοτικό και αγνό από αυτό που προτείνω, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει για την περίπτωση μας.

Δώστε μου bulletakia αυτά είναι πολύ γενικόλογα. Όλοι αρέσκονται στο να κάνουν τα γούστα τους. Δεν είναι vision όμως και δεν αποφέρει τίποτε παραπάνω από την προσωπική τους χαλάρωση.

Romia η εταιρία (κάθε εταιρεία) έχει τα ίδια δικαιώματα με εσένα προσωπικά όσων αφορά το access . Μην πατρονάρεις... Εκτός αυτού προσθέτει αξία σαν υπηρεσία στο δίκτυο και προφανώς θα ανταποδώσει μέσω των εκπτώσεων ή μέσω δωρεών πίσω σε αυτό. Που είναι το πρόβλημα και που δεν κολλάει στο vision. Τσάμπα προφανώς δεν γίνεται τπτ.

----------


## romias

Δεν πατρονάρω,απελθετω απ εμου. 
Δεν κατάλαβα κάτι τέτοιο περί ίσων δικαιωμάτων,είναι βεβαία θέμα ερμηνείας.
Μάλλων εσύ πατρονάρεις την εταιρία τώρα.Πίστεψέ με αν υπήρχε πραγματική ανάγκη για τις επί πληρωμή τηλεφωνικές υπηρεσίες,σαν σύλλογος κοινότητα θα βρίσκαμε μακράν καλύτερο deal από αυτό που μας προτείνουν.Ρίξε μια ματιά στα εταιρικά του *skype*.Και μιλάμε τωρα για voip με @@ και οχι @@ voip.

Στήν ουσία αυτό που λείπει και θα έδινε πραγματικά αξία στο δίκτυο ειναι μια καλη dsl διασύνδεση απ την οποία οι χρήστες θα μπορούν να επιλέξουν το voip της αρεσκείας τους
Κάτι που γίνετε ιδη απο τους υπάρχοντες προξι και τα vpn του καθενός.

----------


## ggeorgan

> Βλέπω η συζήτηση καλά κρατεί και χωρίς εμένα.Άρα δεν πρέπει να αισθάνομαι άσχημα ότι εγώ δημιουργώ το πρόβλημα όπως με κατηγόρησαν κάποιοι.
> Μια και έχουν ειπωθεί πολλά και μου είναι αδύνατον να τα σχολιάσω χωρίς να μακρηγορήσω και να κουράσω,θα αρκεστώ στην εξής πρόταση με όλη την καλή διάθεση και πνεύμα καλής θέλησης.
> Οκ η ΓΣ αποφάσισε.Μήπως τώρα θα πρέπει να ερωτηθεί και η υπόλοιπη κοινότητα αν συμφωνεί μ αυτή την απόφαση?
> Δεν λέω να έχει λόγο όλη η κοινότητά στα του συλλόγου,άλλα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση,το θέμα αφορά το δίκτυο,που οι κόμβοι του δεν ανοίκουν στο σύλλογο και θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν και οι κομβούχοι,εως ότου εγγράφουν στον σύλλογο,με τις νέες χαμηλές τιμές και θέσουν σε ψηφοφορία το θέμα στην επόμενη ΓΣ 
> Προτείνω να ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία,ας καινοτομήσουμε.
> Προσωπικά θα αποδεχτώ το οποίο αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Το διάστημα από την αποστολή της επιστολής διαμαρτυρίας προ διμήνου ως σήμερα υπάρχει αλληλογραφία μεταξύ εμου του ΔΣ και της εταιρίας μέρος της οποίας είναι το ερώτημα της εταιρίας,οπου θα παρατηρήσετε κάποιου είδους μαγείρεμα κατα τη γνώμη μου,
> και η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ.


Μία ὁδὸς ὑπάρχει γιὰ νὰ διασφαλισθεῖ ἡ ἐγκυρότητα τῆς γνώμης τοῦ «δικτύου» σὲ ὁποιοδήποτε θέμα : Νὰ ἐγγραφοῦν τὰ μέλη τοῦ δικτύου στὸ σωματεῖο καὶ νὰ προκαλέσουν ψηφοφορία σὲ Γενική του Συνέλευση. Ἄλλως, ὁ καθ`ἕνας μπορεῖ νὰ ἰσχυρίζεται ὅτι εἶναι ἡ φωνὴ τοῦ δικτύου κι ἂς μὴν ἐκπροσωπεῖ παρὰ μόνον τὸν ἑαυτό του. Ὅποιος νομίζει ὅτι εἶναι ἡ φωνὴ τοῦ δικτύου, ἂς πείσει τὸ τὰ μέλη τοῦ δικτύου νά ἐγγραφοῦν. Ἀφοῦ, ὅπως λέει, τὸν παραδέχονται σὲ ἄλλα, ἂς τὸν παραδεχθοῦν καὶ σ' αὐτό.
Ὑπάρχει κι ἄλλη λύση : τὰ δικαστήρια. 
Τὰ ὑπόλοιπα εἶναι ὁ κλασσικὸς πλέον θόρυβος γιὰ κάτι, ὀτιδήποτε κάτι ὥστε νὰ γίνει ἐπί πλέον θόρυβος.

----------


## ysam

> Δεν πατρονάρω,απελθετω απ εμου. 
> Δεν κατάλαβα κάτι τέτοιο περί ίσων δικαιωμάτων,είναι βεβαία θέμα ερμηνείας.
> Μάλλων εσύ πατρονάρεις την εταιρία τώρα.Πίστεψέ με αν υπήρχε πραγματική ανάγκη για τις επί πληρωμή τηλεφωνικές υπηρεσίες,σαν σύλλογος κοινότητα θα βρίσκαμε μακράν καλύτερο deal από αυτό που μας προτείνουν.Ρίξε μια ματιά στα εταιρικά του *skype*.Και μιλάμε τωρα για voip με @@ και οχι @@ voip.
> 
> Στήν ουσία αυτό που λείπει και θα έδινε πραγματικά αξία στο δίκτυο ειναι μια καλη dsl διασύνδεση απ την οποία οι χρήστες θα μπορούν να επιλέξουν το voip της αρεσκείας τους
> Κάτι που γίνετε ιδη απο τους υπάρχοντες προξι και τα vpn του καθενός.


θα πρέπει όμως τότε να γίνει πάροχος τηλεφωνικών υπηρεσιών ο Σύλλογος. Γίνεται! Δεν είναι δύσκολο. Πρέπει? Η εταιρία που πατρονάρει ο Joseph είναι η? Η ιδέα του OPLAN? Γιατί αυτή δεν είναι εταιρία αλλά η ιδέα. Έχει και white paper το οποίο βάζω στοίχημα ότι κανείς δεν διαφέρθηκε να διαβάσει.  ::  Εμείς εδώ βλέπετε τα γνωρίζουμε όλα και δεν χρειαζόμαστε διάβασμα.

----------


## andreas

Ειστε σαν τους πολιτικους: Θελετε ξηλωμα ολοι  ::

----------


## ice

@papashark , romias , και τα υπολοιπα παιδια που διαφωνουν. 

Εχετε κατι ουσιαστικο να προτεινετε ? 
Θελετε να γινει ο συλλογος και το δικτυο να ειναι ενα ?
Τι επιτελους θελετε ? 

Παρακαλω με επιχειρηματα και οχι δικονομικες κουβεντες

----------


## nkladakis

> Δεν βλέπω να γινόμαστε περισσότεροι, ούτε έχουμε ανάγκη τακτικές Κλαδάκη να βλέπουμε τα μέλη σαν πενηντάρικα.


Με εχεις παρεξηγήσει Νικολα . Ποτε δεν έκανα κατι τετοιο. Εδωσα πολυ χρονο και κοπο για τον σύλλογο γιατι πιστευα στην ιδεα, και τον ηθελα δυνατο.
Το ΔΣ που συμμετείχα, παρεδωσε εναν συλλογο με πανω απο 120 μελη και -~10000 ταμειο.

----------


## pikos

Φίλε ice, 

Εγώ έκανα μια πρόταση και μπορώ να γράψω άλλες 100 σελίδες για την δημοκρατική οργάνωση του δικτύου.. δεν είδα όμως ούτε ένα σχόλιο.. 

Το θέμα είναι: θέλουμε να είμαστε όλοι μαζί??? ή θέλουμε να τσακωνόμαστε με την νοοτροπία Ολυμπιακός Vs. Παναθηναϊκός.. Ανωχώρι Vs. Κατωχώρι.. κτλ.. 
Που ακριβός περιμένουμε ότι θα καταλήξουμε αναμασώντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια? 

Σκεφτείτε λίγο... είμαστε ακόμα, ένα αρκετά νέο δίκτυο και πραγματικά πολύ ζωντανό.. 
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε την δυνατότητα να αποδείξουμε ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι διαφορετικό και κάτι πολύ ωραίο..
Κάντε μια συσχέτιση της μικρής μας κοινωνίας με την κοινωνία που ζούμε σήμερα.. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει πολλές διαφορές αυτή τη στιγμή διότι προσπαθούμε να τρέξουμε με τις ταχύτητες του σήμερα πάνω σε δομές που φτιάχτηκαν πολλά χρόνια πριν και μέσα από διαφορετικές ανάγκες..

Κάντε τις δικές σας προτάσεις αλλά ας έχουμε όλοι σαν στόχο την ενότητα..

----------


## ntrits

> Κάντε τις δικές σας προτάσεις αλλά ας έχουμε όλοι σαν στόχο την ενότητα..


Πές τα ρε Γιάννη και έχω βαρεθεί να τα λέω!!!!!!!!

----------


## romias

ggeorgan
Επιφυλάσσαμε παντός νομίμου δικαιώματός μου,καθώς σκέπτομαι πολυ σοβαρά,να καταγγείλω την λειτουργία του κόμβου στην ΕΕΤΤ,λέγοντας τα πράγματα όπως τα είναι εφόσον ανακοινωθεί επίσημα η έναρξη παροχής τηλεφωνικής υπηρεσίας,καθώς επίσης και σε όλους τους αρμόδειους φορείς.Εκπροσωπώ μόνο τον εαυτό μου και όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.
Υπ όψιν,έχω ήδη απειληθεί με μήνυση για διαφυγόντα κέρδοι γι αυτην μου την δήλωση,απο μελος του μη κερδοσκοπικου μας σωματιου.Που να ξεράσω?
ysam 
Αν με τον ίδιο ζήλο που παλεύετε τα νομιμοποιήσετε την εν λόγο εταιρία το ψάχνατε με το *skype* θα είχε βρεθεί η λύση εν ριπή οφθαλμού.Για 2000 πελάτες το skype εκτός απ αριθμούς,και δωρεάν κλείσεις μέχρι και dsl θα μας πλήρωνε για να έχουμε ποιο εύκολη πρόσβαση.Και μιλάμε τώρα οι άνθρωποι κοντεύουν να υλοποιήσουν μεχρι και επικοινωνία με ολογράμματα όχι απλά voip.Αυτό που πάτε να κάνετε μου θυμίζει την ιστορία με τις isdn
To θέμα δεν ειναι ομως ποιος πάροχος άλλα η βουληση του δικτύου.Τα υπόλοιπα βρίσκονται για πλάκα.*Δ Η Μ Ο Ψ Η Φ Ι Σ Μ Α 
*

ice
Απορώ που με ρωτάς.

pikos 
Συγχαρητήρια και για το μυαλό σου (τις ιδέες σου).

----------


## ice

Απορω και εγω που δεν προτεινεις κατι διαφορετικο απλα κατηγορεις τους παντες και τα παντα που διαφωνουν μαζι σου . 

Πολυ αρνητικοτητα ορε παιδι πολυ μα παρα πολυ και μιλαμε για ενα traffic που ουτε κινηση θα εχει ουτε θα εμποδισει κανεναν να συνεχιζει να πειραματιζεται ουτε εμποδιζουμε κανεναν να παιξει με τον κομβο του . Αυτο που με ανυσηχει ειναι οτι πιστευεις οτι αντιπροσωπευεις την πλειοψηφια του δικτυου . Εαν ειναι ετσι οπως λες γιατι δεν ερχεστε στον συλλογο να κανετε αυτο που θελει η πλειοψηφια . Εγω βλεπω μονο 10 ατομα να διαμαρτυρονται συνεχεια και να μην προτεινουν οτιδηποτε απλα να φωναζουν .Αν πιστευεις στην δημοκρατια και στην πολιτεια που ζουμε θα πρεπει να το εφαρμοζεις 100% και οχι οπου σε συμφερει .

Δεν μπορεις να απειλεις συνεχεια με καταγγελιες (πραγματικα γιατι δεν εμφανιζεις την απαντηση που πρεπει να πηρες απο την ΕΕΤΤ ) αλλα να μην συμμετεχεις στην απολυτη δημοκρατικη διαδικασια του εκλεγην και εκλεγεσαι . Αν λετε οτι εισαστε περισσοτεροι απο τους 25 που ειμασταν την Κυριακη ας αναφερθουν προσωπικα ενας προς ενας εδω . Αν θελεις μπορω να σου πω οτι και εγω υποστηριζω 200 ατομα . Αν προσθεσεις τα δικα σου ατομα και τα δικα μου ειμαστε 800 ατομα . Ουδεμιαν αληθεια δηλαδη . Απλα λεμε κατι ετσι για να εντυπωσιασουμε . 

Αυτα για την ωρα . Βαρεθηκα τις φωνες σας . Αν δεν εχετε επιχειρηματα δεν μπορω να συνεχισω μια πολιτισμενη συζητηση .

----------


## romias

Τι λες ανθρωπε μου ποιο φορουμ διαβαζεις?????
Και δήλωσα οτι εκπροσωπώ μονο τον εαυτό μου και προτασεις και τις επιστολες εχω δημοσιεύσει.
Μπορεις εσυ σαν ταμείας να δημοσιευσεις την επιστολη που εστειλε ο συλλογος στην ΕΕΤΤ?
Αντε σε παρακαλω να ξέρουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάμε.

----------


## ice

Εχεις δηλωσει επανελειμενα οτι εχεις ή οτι θα μαζεψεις υπογραφες και ουτε καθε εξης . 

Οσο για την δηλωση ερχεται . Υπαρχουν ομως διαδικασιες που πρεπει να ακολουθηθουν τις οποιες αγνοεις πληρως .

----------


## romias

Έχεις χάσει επεισόδια.Έχεις μείνει στον Ιανουάριο.
Δημοσίευσε σε παρακαλώ την επιστολή που έχει στείλει ο σύλλογος στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Άντε καλή ξεκούραση

----------


## nvak

> Με εχεις παρεξηγήσει Νικολα . Ποτε δεν έκανα κατι τετοιο. Εδωσα πολυ χρονο και κοπο για τον σύλλογο γιατι πιστευα στην ιδεα, και τον ηθελα δυνατο.
> Το ΔΣ που συμμετείχα, παρεδωσε εναν συλλογο με πανω απο 120 μελη και -~10000 ταμειο.


Κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε ότι ήσουν ο πιό δραστήριος ταμίας που πέρασε. ( και εισπράκτορας βέβαια !)
Είχες την άποψη ότι το σωματείο μπορεί να προσφέρει εύκολα πολύ περισσότερα απο ένα πενηντάρικο στα μέλη ώστε η μεγάλη συνδρομή να μην είναι πρόβλημα.
Οι επόμενοι κατάλαβαν ότι το δύσκολο είναι να βρείς μέλη-εθελοντές για να προσφέρουν και όχι μέλη-πελάτες.
Κάπου εκεί, ένοιωσαν κορόιδα και απογοητεύτηκαν....

----------


## ysam

Ποιο skype πλάκα μου κάνεις? Δλδ αν είναι skype τότε όλα καλά? Πάλι voip traffic δεν θα περνάει από τους κόμβους? Αυτό θα αρέσει πχ στον papashark? Το πρόβλημά μας είναι να μην ευδοκιμήσουν οι εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα αλλά να τα δώσουμε έξω? Οκ φέρε πρόταση εγώ είναι αλήθεια δεν το έχω ψάξει. Εσύ που το έψαξες θέλω πολύ να δω την πρόταση. Αν υπάρχει όντως θα είναι πολύ καλό, θα μπορέσουμε ενδεχομένως να πάρουμε ακόμα καλύτερη πρόταση και από τις άλλες εταιρίες. Δεν με νοιάζει ποιος θα είναι, αν θα είναι η viva η omnivoice το skype (αν και propriatery που μόλις πρόσφατα ανακοίνωσε beta sip gateway service) η οποιοσδήποτε. Εμένα με νοιάζει να έρθει legit content στο δίκτυο για να γεμίσουμε τις σωλήνες με κάτι εκτός warez τέλος πάντων. Να έχει νόημα όλο αυτό να μην το κοιτάμε. Φέρτε προτάσεις εγώ μέσα είμαι σε όλα.. κοινός OPEN!

----------


## ice

Για να δουμε πραγματικα καποια προταση

----------


## papashark

> Μία ὁδὸς ὑπάρχει γιὰ νὰ διασφαλισθεῖ ἡ ἐγκυρότητα τῆς γνώμης τοῦ «δικτύου» σὲ ὁποιοδήποτε θέμα : Νὰ ἐγγραφοῦν τὰ μέλη τοῦ δικτύου στὸ σωματεῖο καὶ νὰ προκαλέσουν ψηφοφορία σὲ Γενική του Συνέλευση. Ἄλλως, ὁ καθ`ἕνας μπορεῖ νὰ ἰσχυρίζεται ὅτι εἶναι ἡ φωνὴ τοῦ δικτύου κι ἂς μὴν ἐκπροσωπεῖ παρὰ μόνον τὸν ἑαυτό του. Ὅποιος νομίζει ὅτι εἶναι ἡ φωνὴ τοῦ δικτύου, ἂς πείσει τὸ τὰ μέλη τοῦ δικτύου νά ἐγγραφοῦν. Ἀφοῦ, ὅπως λέει, τὸν παραδέχονται σὲ ἄλλα, ἂς τὸν παραδεχθοῦν καὶ σ' αὐτό.
> Ὑπάρχει κι ἄλλη λύση : τὰ δικαστήρια. 
> Τὰ ὑπόλοιπα εἶναι ὁ κλασσικὸς πλέον θόρυβος γιὰ κάτι, ὀτιδήποτε κάτι ὥστε νὰ γίνει ἐπί πλέον θόρυβος.


Ο μόνος σε αυτό το δίκτυο που πιστεύει ότι εκπροσωπεί κάτι παραπάνω από τον εαυτό του, είναι ο Σύλλογος, ειδικά όταν 10 άτομα αποφασίζουν για 700.....




> Εχετε κατι ουσιαστικο να προτεινετε ?
> Θελετε να γινει ο συλλογος και το δικτυο να ειναι ενα ?


Για όσους είμαστε εκτός συλλόγου, αδιαφορούμε οι περισσότεροι αν ο σύλλογος μπορεί να γίνει ένα με το δίκτυο. Αυτό είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να αφορά τον σύλλογο, που θα έπρεπε να προσπαθεί να είναι ένα με το δίκτυο.

Του εναντίων όμως, ο σύλλογος έχει μαζέψει 2-3 παρέες ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι είναι ανώτεροι των υπολοίπων, και επειδή αντέχουν στον πόλεμο που παίζει εντός του συλλόγου, κάνουν και κουμάντο στο μαγαζί του συλλόγου. Και το κακό συνεχίζεται, γιατί αφού έχουν τον έλεγχο από τον σύλλογο, πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να έχουν και τον έλεγχο του δικτύου.

Αυτό παίζει εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια με τον σύλλογο, και γι' αυτό αποξενώνει τον κόσμο. Η επίδηξη δύναμης, εγωϊσμού και αλαζονείας, δεν είναι στοιχεία που φέρνουν κόσμο, αλλά το αντίθετο.

Προσωπικά θα ήθελα ένα σύστημα όπου όλοι οι κομβούχοι θα είναι ίσοι και θα αποφασίζουν οι ίδιοι για το δίκτυο, και όχι όσοι έχουν στομάχοι να αντέχουν την φαγομάρα των ΓΣ του συλλόγου. Τώρα αν θα υπάρχει σύλλογος σε ένα σύστημα άμεσης δημοκρατίας στο δίκτυο, που θα μπορεί να επιβιώνει και να ανθίζει δίπλα του, είναι υπόθεση του συλλόγου, και σύλλογος είναι τα μέλη που τον αποτελούν.

Πλην όμως στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια ο συγκεκριμένος σύλλογος, δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει σε πάρα πολλά επίπεδα, για μένα η κουβέντα πρέπει να είναι το δίκτυο, το μέλλον του, το παρών του, η επέκταση του, οι δράσεις του, η καθημερινότητα του.

Ο σύλλογος μπορεί να πάρει και απόφασει ότι είναι και ο σούπερ ντούπερ μαμάω, νόμιμα θα πάρει την απόφαση, και κανένας δεν θα ασχοληθεί μαζί του (εκτός από το να γελάει και πάλι μαζί του).

----------


## ice

> Ο μόνος σε αυτό το δίκτυο που πιστεύει ότι εκπροσωπεί κάτι παραπάνω από τον εαυτό του, είναι ο Σύλλογος, ειδικά όταν 10 άτομα αποφασίζουν για 700.....
> 
> 
> 
> Για όσους είμαστε εκτός συλλόγου, αδιαφορούμε οι περισσότεροι αν ο σύλλογος μπορεί να γίνει ένα με το δίκτυο. Αυτό είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να αφορά τον σύλλογο, που θα έπρεπε να προσπαθεί να είναι ένα με το δίκτυο.
> 
> Του εναντίων όμως, ο σύλλογος έχει μαζέψει 2-3 παρέες ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι είναι ανώτεροι των υπολοίπων, και επειδή αντέχουν στον πόλεμο που παίζει εντός του συλλόγου, κάνουν και κουμάντο στο μαγαζί του συλλόγου. Και το κακό συνεχίζεται, γιατί αφού έχουν τον έλεγχο από τον σύλλογο, πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να έχουν και τον έλεγχο του δικτύου.
> 
> Αυτό παίζει εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια με τον σύλλογο, και γι' αυτό αποξενώνει τον κόσμο. Η επίδηξη δύναμης, εγωϊσμού και αλαζονείας, δεν είναι στοιχεία που φέρνουν κόσμο, αλλά το αντίθετο.
> ...


Πανο σε καθε δημοσιευση σου τα ατομα του δικτυου αυξανονται δηναμικα . Πραγματικα θελω να δω αυτα τα παιδια που μιλας(για να μιλας στον πλυθηντικο μαλλον μιλας και για αλλους)

Για πες μας τις προτασεις σου για τη αναπτυξη του δικτυου αφου δεν σε ενδιαφερει ο συλλογος . Ή μηπως δεν ειμαστε ικανοι και εκλεκτοι να τις ακουσουμε ????

----------


## romias

> Ποιο skype πλάκα μου κάνεις? Δλδ αν είναι skype τότε όλα καλά? Πάλι voip traffic δεν θα περνάει από τους κόμβους? Αυτό θα αρέσει πχ στον papashark? Το πρόβλημά μας είναι να μην ευδοκιμήσουν οι εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα αλλά να τα δώσουμε έξω? Οκ φέρε πρόταση εγώ είναι αλήθεια δεν το έχω ψάξει. Εσύ που το έψαξες θέλω πολύ να δω την πρόταση. Αν υπάρχει όντως θα είναι πολύ καλό, θα μπορέσουμε ενδεχομένως να πάρουμε ακόμα καλύτερη πρόταση και από τις άλλες εταιρίες. Δεν με νοιάζει ποιος θα είναι, αν θα είναι η viva η omnivoice το skype (αν και propriatery που μόλις πρόσφατα ανακοίνωσε beta sip gateway service) η οποιοσδήποτε. Εμένα με νοιάζει να έρθει legit content στο δίκτυο για να γεμίσουμε τις σωλήνες με κάτι εκτός warez τέλος πάντων. Να έχει νόημα όλο αυτό να μην το κοιτάμε. Φέρτε προτάσεις εγώ μέσα είμαι σε όλα.. κοινός OPEN!


Ναι αυτό λέω ακριβώς,να γίνει δημοψήφισμα στο δίκτυο και μετά βλέπουμε ποια εταιρία και αν χρειάζεται.

----------


## ice

γιατι δεν φερνεις προτασεις και μετα να αποφασισουμε ?

εμεις βρηκαμε την viva . Βρεστε εσεις αλλες 2 εναλλακτικες προτασεις και βλεπουμε . Μεχρι τοτε αν απλα φωναζετε δεν κανετε τιποτα

----------


## ysam

Ε ωραία ας γίνει λοιπόν, ποιος μας εμποδίζει? Θα είναι η τρίτη φορά βέβαια αλλά δεν πειράζει.. Ας δούμε και τους υπόλοιπους 650 του δικτύου να γράφουν-ψηφίζουν-ενεργοποιούνται.

----------


## papashark

> Κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε ότι ήσουν ο πιό δραστήριος ταμίας που πέρασε. ( και εισπράκτορας βέβαια !)
> Είχες την άποψη ότι το σωματείο μπορεί να προσφέρει εύκολα πολύ περισσότερα απο ένα πενηντάρικο στα μέλη ώστε η μεγάλη συνδρομή να μην είναι πρόβλημα.
> Οι επόμενοι κατάλαβαν ότι το δύσκολο είναι να βρείς μέλη-εθελοντές για να προσφέρουν και όχι μέλη-πελάτες.
> Κάπου εκεί, ένοιωσαν κορόιδα και απογοητεύτηκαν....


Και βέβαια επειδή η επανάληψη είναι μητέρα πάσης μαθήσεως, ο σύλλογος ετοιμάζετε να ξανακάνει τα ίδια λάθη, ώστε να εμπεδώσει ότι με πελάτες γυμναστηρίου, σύλλογος δεν χτίζεται...

----------


## nvak

Διαβάζοντας την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ και το ερώτημα της VIVA, 
Βλέπω ότι ενώ στο ερώτημα της viva μπαίνει καθαρά το θέμα του μη εμπορικού των ραδιοσυχνοτήτων, 
στην απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ αυτό απλά αγνοείται και η ουσία βρίσκεται στον τίτλο του θέματος της ΕΕΤΤ που είναι:
*"ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ VoIP υπηρεσιών προς μη κερδροσκοπικούς οργανισμούς "*
Έτσι το θέμα παύει να αφορά το δίκτυο γενικότερα και αφορά μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου
για να μην υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι αφορά μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου, γίνεται ειδική αναφορά και στο ότι χρειάζεται άδεια ο σύλλογος για να προσφέρει την υπηρεσία σε τρίτους.

Κατόπιν αυτών, κακώς γίνεται η σχετική συζήτηση στο ανοικτό forum. 
Πρέπει να περιοριστεί στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου μιάς και μόνον αυτόν αφορά το θέμα.

Επειδή η ΕΕΤΤ μας γνωρίζει παρα πολύ καλά, μέχρι την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια, δεν νομίζω ότι συντρέχει κανένας λόγος για περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις.

----------


## john70

Αμάν ένας που το κατάλαβε ! 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση αύριο θα μιλίσω με την ΕΕΤΤ μέσω προσωπικής επαφής να δώ τι έχουν καταλάβει και τι όχι . Ο Νίκος πάντως κατάλαβε το αυτονόητο πέρα απο τις λεπτομέριες

----------


## pasific

οπως το γραφεις εγω καταλαβαινω οτι η βιβα θα σας δωσει voip μεσω νετ και απο εκει εσεις θα το μειραζετε στα μελη μεσω ραδιοσυχνοτήτων, ετσι ειναι?

----------


## nvak

> οπως το γραφεις εγω καταλαβαινω οτι η βιβα θα σας δωσει voip μεσω νετ και απο εκει εσεις θα το μειραζετε στα μελη μεσω ραδιοσυχνοτήτων, ετσι ειναι?


Θα δώσει voip στα μέλη του Σωματείου και το σωματείο θα το μοιράσει αποκλειστικά στα μέλη όπως εκείνο επιλέξει.
Στο τι επιτρέπεται για το σωματείο, θα το διαβάσουμε στην σχετική απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ πρός αυτό, όταν έρθει.

----------


## romias

Καλά ξυπνητούρια

----------


## andreas

> Διαβάζοντας την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ και το ερώτημα της VIVA, 
> Βλέπω ότι ενώ στο ερώτημα της viva μπαίνει καθαρά το θέμα του μη εμπορικού των ραδιοσυχνοτήτων, 
> στην απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ αυτό απλά αγνοείται και η ουσία βρίσκεται στον τίτλο του θέματος της ΕΕΤΤ που είναι:
> *"ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ VoIP υπηρεσιών προς μη κερδροσκοπικούς οργανισμούς "*
> Έτσι το θέμα παύει να αφορά το δίκτυο γενικότερα και αφορά μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου
> για να μην υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι αφορά μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου, γίνεται ειδική αναφορά και στο ότι χρειάζεται άδεια ο σύλλογος για να προσφέρει την υπηρεσία σε τρίτους.
> 
> Κατόπιν αυτών, κακώς γίνεται η σχετική συζήτηση στο ανοικτό forum. 
> Πρέπει να περιοριστεί στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου μιάς και μόνον αυτόν αφορά το θέμα.
> ...


Και οταν καποια βαλουν τα φιλτρα, δεν θα το γραψουν εδω αλλα στο δικο τους φορουμ, γιατι μπηκε σε κομβους που δεν αφορουν τον συλλογο...

----------


## ysam

Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς.

----------


## MAuVE

Μου άρεσε η πρόταση για το Skype. Θα βρεθεί κανένας να την τρέξει;

----------


## papashark

> οπως το γραφεις εγω καταλαβαινω οτι η βιβα θα σας δωσει voip μεσω νετ και απο εκει εσεις θα το μειραζετε στα μελη μεσω ραδιοσυχνοτήτων, ετσι ειναι?


Oχι, σκοπός τους είναι να υπάρχει κόμβος της viva στο δίκτυο και οι υπηρεσίες της να μοιράζονταν ασύρματα, εκεί ήταν όλος ο καβγάς, στο ότι η viva θα χρησιμοποιούσε το δίκτυο ως μέσο.

----------


## klarabel

> Μία ὁδὸς ὑπάρχει γιὰ νὰ διασφαλισθεῖ ἡ ἐγκυρότητα τῆς γνώμης τοῦ «δικτύου» σὲ ὁποιοδήποτε θέμα : Νὰ ἐγγραφοῦν τὰ μέλη τοῦ δικτύου στὸ σωματεῖο καὶ νὰ προκαλέσουν ψηφοφορία σὲ Γενική του Συνέλευση. Ἄλλως, ὁ καθ`ἕνας μπορεῖ νὰ ἰσχυρίζεται ὅτι εἶναι ἡ φωνὴ τοῦ δικτύου κι ἂς μὴν ἐκπροσωπεῖ παρὰ μόνον τὸν ἑαυτό του. Ὅποιος νομίζει ὅτι εἶναι ἡ φωνὴ τοῦ δικτύου, ἂς πείσει τὸ τὰ μέλη τοῦ δικτύου νά ἐγγραφοῦν. Ἀφοῦ, ὅπως λέει, τὸν παραδέχονται σὲ ἄλλα, ἂς τὸν παραδεχθοῦν καὶ σ' αὐτό.
> Ὑπάρχει κι ἄλλη λύση : τὰ δικαστήρια. 
> Τὰ ὑπόλοιπα εἶναι ὁ κλασσικὸς πλέον θόρυβος γιὰ κάτι, ὀτιδήποτε κάτι ὥστε νὰ γίνει ἐπί πλέον θόρυβος.


 Οταν έχει πέσει τόσο "μελάνι" εδώ μέσα, και συζητάμε το αυτονόητο τόσο καιρό ? Με την ίδια λογική και στους επόμενους μήνες πάλι τα ίδια θα συζητάμε.


@ romias
Τάκη ποιός είπες ήταν ο λόγος που δεν γράφτηκες στο Σύλλογο? Να δώσεις και εσύ την ψήφο σου; 

@ pikos
H αλήθεια είναι οτι σχολίασα το κείμενο σου, επειδή όμως ήταν μακροσκελές, δεν το τελείωσα. Να το βρώ και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## klarabel

To πόστ που έκανες το πήρε το "ποτάμι".
Δεν περνάει όμως απαρατήρητο και αξίζει να πώ μπράβο για το ότι έστω πήρες θέση σε κάτι.
Ο διάλογος είναι αναγκαίος και πρέπει σε κάθε πρόταση να υπάρχει μια απάντηση, ένας αντίλογος.





> Για σας κι από εμένα!!!
> 
> Μιας και άρχισα να τα λέω σε ένα P.M. που έλαβα χτες (μην αρχίσετε να με ρωτάτε τι έλεγε το p.m. .. σας λέω από τώρα πως είχε σχέση με νέες υπηρεσίες VoIP KAI OXI ΤΥΠΟΥ VIVA ) ξεκινάω από τα βασικά!!!
> 
> 1) Ο papashark έχει δίκιο.. δεν έχει νόημα να αποφασίσουν 10 για όλο το δίκτυο..


Η εκουσία παραμονή εκτός συλλόγου δεν μπορεί να απαξιώνει τους έστω λιγοστούς που το παλεύουν. Ουτε να αποτελεί άλλοθι. Η ανακοίνωση και τα προς συζήτηση θέματα ήταν γνωστά. Οποιος ήθελε να αλλάξει κάτι ή να διατρανώσει την αντίθεσή του, δεν μπορεί να παραμένει εξωτερικός θεατής και κατακριτής εκ των υστέρων.





> 2) Θα είχε νόημα να αποφάσιζε το 51% των Ax Bx και όχι μόνο.. μιας και θα ήταν ποιο δημοκρατικό


Δημοκρατικό δεν θα ήταν αν ο σύλλογος είχε αδιαφορήσει παντελώς για το σύνολο, αν ενεργούσε "εν κρυπτώ", ή ακόμα και εάν δεν προσκαλούσε μέλη ή μη στην ΓΣ. Αλήθεια είχε γίνει ποτέ κατι τέτοιο στο παρελθόν ; Η απλά τώρα ο σύλλογος έχασε την δημοκρατικότητά του ;





> 3) Βλέπουμε όλοι ότι ο σύλλογος προσπαθεί και θέλει περισσότερα μέλη και περισσότερη εκπροσώπηση μέσα στο δίκτυο..
> και ερωτώ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΡΟΣΩΠΗΣΗ ή ΟΧΙ?


Απο την μία οι αποφάσεις δεν είναι δημοκρατικές γιατί δεν υπάρχει εκπροσώπηση και απο την άλλη όταν ο Σύλλογος λεέι "Ναί εντάξει ελάτε να εκφράσετε την άποψή σας με την ψήφο σας" ο αυτοσκοπός του Συλλόγου είναι να φέρει μέλη για εκπροσώπηση, ολοκληρωτική ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι ..... Δεν το καταλαβαίνω...




> Γνωρίζουμε τι σημαίνει δημοκρατία ή έχουμε κολλήσει στο νεοελληνικό μοντέλο της δημοκρατικής μ@#$κίας που ζούμε σήμερα?
> 
> ΈΧOYME ή ΔΕΝ ΈXOYME ΌΡΑΜΑ?!
> 
> Θέλουμε να είμαστε ΟΛΟΙ το δίκτυο ή θέλουμε ο καθένας να έχει το κομμάτι του ???
> 
> Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε όλοι εμείς το δίκτυο και να μην υπάρχουν άλλες άγονες αντιπαραθέσεις, αλλά πραγματικές δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, θα πρέπει ΟΛΟΙ να ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ σε έναν βαθμό.. και εξηγώ:
> 
> Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα αυταπόδεικτα.
> ...


Αυτή δεν είναι επιχειρηματολογία. Οτι δεν αντιπροσωπεύει ενα σύνολο συνεπάγεται ότι υπολειτουργεί ; Και οι ομογενείς του εξωτερικού δεν εκπροσωπούν την Ελλάδα, αλλά παρόλα αυτά "λειτουργούν" και μάλιστα υποδειγματικά.




> 2)Καλώς ή κακός Οι Διαδικασίες του συλλόγου, και όχι τόσο το κόστος και οι άνθρωποι του συλλόγου (αυτά έτσι κι αλλιώς αλλάζουν και πρέπει να αλλάζουν), είναι αποτρεπτικές για την δημοκρατική του λειτουργία.


Για τις διαδικασίες ευθύνονται όλοι όσοι κοιτάζουν απ' έξω αδιάφορα. Γιατί αν τις αλλάξουν μόνο οι απο μέσα, είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι πάλι δεν θα αρέσουν.




> 3)Καλώς ή κακός ο σύλλογος σήμερα έχει στην κατοχή του υπηρεσίες ζωτικής σημασίας για το δίκτυο οι οποίες δημιουργήθηκαν και συντηρούνται από την δουλειά των ανθρώπων του δικτύου και όχι απαραίτητα και του συλλόγου και χωρίς πολλά πολλά αυτό δημιουργεί μια αίσθηση ανισότητας που συνεπάγεται και ανισορροπία.
> 4)Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για άμεσα προσωπικά οικονομικά οφέλη μέσα από αυτό το δίκτυο, δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ διότι και αυτά είναι ένας παράγοντας ανισορροπίας


Η ανισορροπία ίσως να είναι και πιο κοντά απο ότι φαντάζεται κανείς, ίσως να την συναντήσει κανείς και στον απέναντι καθρέπτη. Ποιός μίλησε για προσωπικά οικονομικά ωφέλη;




> Επεξηγήσεις:
> Για το Νο1 δεν έχω να πω τίποτε άλλο..
> 
> Νο2. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ζούμε μέσα στην ψηφιακή εποχή και την ψηφιοποίηση των πάντων και να πρέπει να πας, στο οποιοδήποτε σημείο ορίζει ο σύλλογος και να παρουσιαστείς για να α) συζητήσεις και β) ψηφίσεις 1,2,3 θέματα..
> Αν είμασταν όλοι εγγεγραμμένοι στον σύλλογο τότε θα έπρεπε πάνω από 1000 άτομα να δεσμευτούν από τις δουλειές τους, τον χρόνο τους και τις υποχρεώσεις τους για να πάνε να συζητήσουν και να ψηφίσουν σε έναν χώρο.. μιλάμε για ΧΑΟΣ!!! και για πράγμα αδύνατον!
> Σαν να λέμε δηλαδή, ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι έχουν link σε Ν και μπορούν να διαχειρίζονται Gbps από Traffic και οι κομβιούχοι συνδέονται στο microtik τους με Dial Up.... Ήμαρτον!!!


Μήπως υπερβάλλεις λίγο ; Εξάλλου αυτή είναι καταστατική λειτουργία. Θα πρέπει να αλλάξει στο καταστατικό άν και εφόσον είναι επιτρεπτό.





> Νο3. Όλες οι υπηρεσίες που είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για το δίκτυο θα πρέπει να ανήκουν στο άμεσο εκπρόσωπο του δικτύου, ο οποίος όπως είπαμε θα πρέπει να μας εκπροσωπεί όλους, άρα να ανήκουν σε όλους


Τελικά χρειάζεται ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΡΟΣΩΠΗΣΗ ή όχι ;




> Νο4. Νομίζω πως όλοι έχουμε ωφεληθεί από την ενασχόληση μας με το δίκτυο και σε βαθύτερη ανάλυση όλοι κερδίζουμε κάτι που άμεσα ή έμμεσα κάποια στιγμή θα μεταφραστεί σε προσωπικό οικονομικό όφελος..(Τεχνογνωσία. Εμπειρία κ.α. Συμπληρώστε ότι άλλο θέλετε.. )
> Αν κάποια στιγμή το δίκτυο αποκτήσει οικονομικά έσοδα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα-διαδικασία-μηχανισμός απορρόφηση των εσόδων από το δίκτυο για! Το δίκτυο.
> Δεν νομίζω πως κάποιος μπήκε στο δίκτυο για να βγάλει λεφτά και όσοι το προσπάθησαν είδατε όλοι τι τύχη είχαν.


Στην πρώτη πρόταση με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Στο "αν ..." μπορεί να απαντήσει ο καθένας οτι θέλει. Να βρέξει λεφτά αποκλείεται. Τα έσοδα ειναι μόνο απο συνδρομές όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Συγκεκριμένα μέλη χ συνδρομή. Τι "μηχανισμός" χρειάζεται; Γιατί τώρα πού πάνε τα χρήματα; 




> Για να μην το κουράζω άλλο πιστεύω πως όλοι καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ..
> 
> Και πάω απευθείας στους στόχους και τις προτάσεις:
> 
> Βασικοί στόχοι όλων μας, θα ήθελα να πιστεύω οτι είναι:
> 1)Ελευθερία!
> 2)Αρχικά εκπροσώπηση όλης της βάσης του δικτύου (Ax Bx) από ένα κοινός αποδεκτό μέσο.. φυσικά και των clients..
> 3)Συντήρηση και επέκταση του δικτύου και των “ζωτικής σημασίας υπηρεσιών” του.


Το 1. βρισκεται σε ελειψη; ή δεν υπάρχει καθόλου; 
Το 2. Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανείς για αυτό. 
Το 3. Ουτε εδώ.




> Προτάσεις:
> 
> Θα ξεκινήσω με βάση το Νο2. Διότι πιστεύω πως εκεί κρύβεται το πρόβλημα..
> 
> Έχουμε Forum για να βάζουμε θέματα προς συζήτηση με όλους, και όλους πρέπει να τους ακούμε και να τους διαβάζουμε προσεκτικά.
> 
> Έχουμε μηχανισμούς στο forum για να μπορούμε να ψηφίζουμε θέματα, να ταυτοποιούμε τους ψήφους και να παρουσιάζουμε τα αποτελέσματα..
> 
> Έχουμε την δυνατότητα να ενημερώνουμε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους για τα θέματα στα οποία θα θέλαμε την άποψη τους και την ψήφο τους, email έχουμε όλοι και μαζικά email μπορεί να στείλει αυτό το forum.
> ...


Καλή η τεχνολογία και σίγουρα μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις, αλλά ενα δυνατό σημείο του Δικτύου είναι και οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις. Αυτά θα έπρεπε να γίνονται σε δικό μας χώρο με συγκεκριμένο θέμα καθε φορά. Δεν λέω δύσκολο για πολλούς. Για το λόγο αυτό η ΓΣ που γίνεται μια φορά τουλάχιστον στο χρόνο και παίρνονται σημαντικές αποφάσεις, πρέπει να υπάρχει συμμετοχή. 
Ωστόσο η προτασή σου καλή και εδώ που μπήκε απλά "χαθηκε". Μια πρόταση, για να έχει νόημα και να δοθεί η ανάλογη βαρύτητα, θα πρέπει να μπεί σε νέα συζήτηση, αναλυτικά με περιγραφή, τα απαιτούμενα "resources", ποιός θα αναλάβει την υλοποίησή της, και για να ισχύσει να τεθεί σε ψήφισμα. 




> Τώρα για το Νο1. Και το Νο3. Πιστεύω πως τον σύλλογο τον χρειαζόμαστε, αλλά για να λειτουργήσει σωστά πρέπει να αλλάξει ... Πρέπει να αποδεχτεί την τα νέα δεδομένα..
> Πρέπει να μετατρέπει την άποψη των πολλών σε κανόνα..
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω πως υπάρχουν νομικά και γραφειοκρατικά κωλύματα αλλά αν θέλουμε μπορούμε!
> Μπορούμε π.χ. Να κάνουμε τους 10 υπεύθυνους κάθε μήνα πρόεδρο γραμματέα κτλ.. αν θέλουμε μπορούμε!
> Όσο για τις συνδρομές κτλ..
> 1) Η ηλεκτρονική διαχείριση σημαίνει ότι ξεχνάμε το θέμα έδρας... Δεν την χρειαζόμαστε.. Όσο για την προσωπική επαφή δόξα το θεό κάθε μήνα έχουμε τουλάχιστον 10 καφέδες!!! και μακάρι να τους κάνουμε και 100.. (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Τα νεύρα μας.. PP)
> 2) Αν είμαστε όλοι μαζί, οι συνδρομές μπορούν να είναι πολύ μικρές και συμβολικές..
> 
> ...


Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν υπάρχουν αποκλίσεις στις αποψεις μας.

----------


## romias

> @ romias
> Τάκη ποιός είπες ήταν ο λόγος που δεν γράφτηκες στο Σύλλογο? Να δώσεις και εσύ την ψήφο σου;


Τα 70 ευρο

Δημοσίευσε σε παρακαλώ το ερώτημα που έθεσε ο σύλλογος στην ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## ice

> Τα 70 ευρο
> 
> Δημοσίευσε σε παρακαλώ το ερώτημα που έθεσε ο σύλλογος στην ΕΕΤΤ


Κανε πρωτα και εσυ καποιες προτασεις για το καλο του δικτυου και φερε και τις εναλλακτικες προτασεις .

----------


## klarabel

> Τα 70 ευρο


Ωραία ακόμα και αυτά για να αλλάξουν έπρεπε να έθουν προς συζήτηση και να ψηφιστούν. Ουτε το σημερινό ΔΣ το έκανε 70 ευρώ. Αντιθέτως αποφασίστηκε μια γενναία μείωση και η συμβολική συνδρομή των 10 ευρώ. Η συνδρομή αποτελεί οικονομική βοήθεια προς το Σύλλογο, και δικαίωμα συμμετοχής και ψήφου στις αποφάσεις. 
Τα 100 ευρώ, που έκανες δωρεά στο Σύλλογο (προς τιμή σου(μας)), γιατί δεν τα έκανες εγγραφή και συνδρομή, αφού ούτως ή άλλως ο σκοπός είναι ο ίδιος. Είτε με την μορφή δωρεάς είτε με την μορφή συνδρομής. Ετσι ώστε να μην έρχεται σε αντίθεση με αυτά που κατά καιρούς έχεις ποστάρει. Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να δώσω μια λογική εξήγηση.

----------


## romias

Κώστα αυτό δεν έπρεπε να το γράψεις.Η δωρεά μου ήταν ανώνυμη.
Εν πάση περίπτωση κατέθεσα 50 ευρό και όχι 100 τα οποία με το ζόρι κατάφερα να εξοικονομήσω τα χριστούγεννα και τα έδωσα με όλη μου την καρδιά και εν μέσο κόντρας για την κολοεταιρία.Αν διαβάσεις το παραστατικό της τράπεζας γράφει ότι κερνάω μπύρες τα παιδιά που θα στήσουν τον επόμενο κόμβο.
Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι δεν μπορείτε με μια συνδομη να εξαγοράζετε κομμάτι του δικτύου και να το οικιοποιήστε για ίδιον όφελος.Σοβαρές αποφάσεις για την κοινότητα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται απ την κοινότητα και όχι απ την ελιτ των ταμειακός εντάξη. Αλίμονο αν ο σύλλογος ομογενων επαιρνε αποφάσεις και νομοθετουσε για την Ελλάδα.

Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος ούτε φορολογική δήλωση να υποβάλω εδώ μέσα,ούτε να δώσω περισσότερες εξηγήσεις. 

ice
Αλεν ντελον η άλλα αντ άλλων?
Διάβασε ρε φίλε τι έχω γράψει,θα βρεις αυτά που ζητάς.

Δημοσιεύστε παρακαλώ το κείμενο του ερωτήματος που θέσατε στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Αναφέρετε για την λειτουργία του κόμβου,που θα παρέχει επι πληρωμή υπηρεσίες?

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι απλό. Αν γραφτεί, δεσμεύεται από το καταστατικό και τις αποφάσεις του συλλόγου με τις οποίες είναι προφανές ότι διαφωνεί.

Δηλαδή πες και ότι εγώ γραφόμουν αύριο για να βοηθήσω το σύλλογο οικονομικά. Γιατί να το κάνω; Για να περνάει ελεύθερα ο παροχέας πάνω από το δίκτυο και να μη μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα; Θα προτιμούσα φυσικά τη δωρεά.

----------


## ice

> Κώστα αυτό δεν έπρεπε να το γράψεις.Η δωρεά μου ήταν ανώνυμη.
> Εν πάση περίπτωση κατέθεσα 50 ευρό και όχι 100 τα οποία με το ζόρι κατάφερα να εξοικονομήσω τα χριστούγεννα και τα έδωσα με όλη μου την καρδιά και εν μέσο κόντρας για την κολοεταιρία.Αν διαβάσεις το παραστατικό της τράπεζας γράφει ότι κερνάω μπύρες τα παιδιά που θα στήσουν τον επόμενο κόμβο.
> Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι δεν μπορείτε με μια συνδομη να εξαγοράζετε κομμάτι του δικτύου και να το οικιοποιήστε για ίδιον όφελος.Σοβαρές αποφάσεις για την κοινότητα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται απ την κοινότητα και όχι απ την ελιτ των ταμειακός εντάξη. Αλίμονο αν ο σύλλογος ομογενων επαιρνε αποφάσεις και νομοθετουσε για την Ελλάδα.
> 
> Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος ούτε φορολογική δήλωση να υποβάλω εδώ μέσα,ούτε να δώσω περισσότερες εξηγήσεις. 
> 
> ice
> Αλεν ντελον η άλλα αντ άλλων?
> Διάβασε ρε φίλε τι έχω γράψει,θα βρεις αυτά που ζητάς.
> ...



Διαβασε και εσυ αυτα που γραφουμε . 

Δηλαδη εσυ δεν πρεπει να δωσεις εξηγησεις σε κανεναν και εμεις πρεπει ?

----------


## klarabel

> Κώστα αυτό δεν έπρεπε να το γράψεις.Η δωρεά μου ήταν ανώνυμη.
> Εν πάση περίπτωση κατέθεσα 50 ευρό και όχι 100 τα οποία με το ζόρι κατάφερα να εξοικονομήσω τα χριστούγεννα και τα έδωσα με όλη μου την καρδιά και εν μέσο κόντρας για την κολοεταιρία.Αν διαβάσεις το παραστατικό της τράπεζας γράφει ότι κερνάω μπύρες τα παιδιά που θα στήσουν τον επόμενο κόμβο.
> Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι δεν μπορείτε με μια συνδομη να εξαγοράζετε κομμάτι του δικτύου και να το οικιοποιήστε για ίδιον όφελος.Σοβαρές αποφάσεις για την κοινότητα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται απ την κοινότητα και όχι απ την ελιτ των ταμειακός εντάξη. Αλίμονο αν ο σύλλογος ομογενων επαιρνε αποφάσεις και νομοθετουσε για την Ελλάδα.
> 
> Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος ούτε φορολογική δήλωση να υποβάλω εδώ μέσα,ούτε να δώσω περισσότερες εξηγήσεις. 
> 
> ice
> Αλεν ντελον η άλλα αντ άλλων?
> Διάβασε ρε φίλε τι έχω γράψει,θα βρεις αυτά που ζητάς.
> ...


Οταν βγαίνεις δημόσια και επικαλείσαι, "ότι δεν έχω να πάρω ψωμί", και ότι στερήθηκες το δικαίωμα να πείς την γνώμη σου και να αποφασίσεις και ΕΣΥ, για το όποιο θέμα ψηφίστηκε στην ΓΣ, τότε για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν όλοι.

Η διαχείριση της αλληλογραφίας του Συλλόγου, θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται με διακριτικό τρόπο. Οταν έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση, θα γίνει γνωστή μαζί με το ερώτημα που τέθηκε. Οχι όμως "χύμα", σε δημόσιο φόρουμ, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.
Εχετε δεί πολλούς συλλόγους να φέρουν την αλληλογραφία τους σε οπεν δημόσια φόρουμ; Η θέση τους θα έπρεπε να είναι στην έδρα μας, αλλά αφού δεν υπάρχει, είναι στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου. Θα γίνει δημόσια ενημέρωση πρώτα και οποιος το αιτηθεί στην συνέχεια απο το Σύλλογο, θα του αποσταλεί.


@acinonyx
Βασίλη το να γραφτεί, εσύ και ό όποιος στο σύλλογο, σημαίνει ότι δεν αποφασίζουν οι λίγοι όπως επικαλείστε αλλά η πλειοψηφία. Μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις.

----------


## romias

Και τωρα απεκατέστησες την αλήθεια?
Δηλαδή μπήκες στην τσέπη μου και είδες ότι είχα η έχω 70 ευρό διαθέσιμά?
Πρόσεχε γιατί διαβάζει κόσμος και κρίνει.
Απαράδεκτος.Εκτός του ότι με προσβάλλεις υποβιβάζεις την νοημοσύνη σου.Κρίμα.

----------


## nvak

> Είναι απλό. Αν γραφτεί, δεσμεύεται από το καταστατικό και τις αποφάσεις του συλλόγου με τις οποίες είναι προφανές ότι διαφωνεί.
> 
> Δηλαδή πες και ότι εγώ γραφόμουν αύριο για να βοηθήσω το σύλλογο οικονομικά. Γιατί να το κάνω; Για να περνάει ελεύθερα ο παροχέας πάνω από το δίκτυο και να μη μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα; Θα προτιμούσα φυσικά τη δωρεά.


Το δεν ίδιο θα έλεγες και για συμμετοχή σου σε μία ομάδα των Διαχειριστών των κόμβων του AWMN, αν έπαιρνε αποφάσεις κατα πλειοψηφία με τις οποίες δεν συμφωνούσες ?

Αν τελικά το εμπόδιο είναι νομικές δεσμεύσεις που έχει ένα Σωματείο, τίποτα δεν μας εμποδίζει να έχουμε παράλληλα μία άτυπη κατα τον νόμο ομάδα διαχειριστών των κόμβων του ΑWMN που θα ασχολείται με θέματα καθαρά του δικτύου.
Φυσικά μην περιμένεται ότι στην ομάδα αυτή θα δηλώσουν συμμετοχή όλοι οι κομβούχοι.

----------


## pasific

(Title: *Απ: Firewall διαμαρτυρίας*
Post by: *pasific* on *18:00 09/01/2010* Σίγουρα καρμπόν 
Εκεί πάει το πράγμα 
Όπως είπα και σε ένα άλλο θέμα δεν γίνετε 1000 κόμβοι να εκπρωσοπουνται από 5 ατομα που ουτε καν εχουν ψηφιστεί από 1000 αλλά από 50 με 100.
Υπεύθυνη τώρα για τις αποφάσεις δεν είναι μονό η πέντε αλλά και η 50-100 που τους ψηφίσανε .
Γιατί αν τα πέντε άτομα αυτά είχαν βγει από τους 1000 δεν θα ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα και δεν θα μπορούσε να μιλήσει κανένας γιατί θα ήτανε και αυτή υπεύθυνη άσχετα με το αν ψήφισε η δεν ψήφησε, γιατί δεν ήθελε η δεν μπορουσε ενώ ομως είχε το δικαίωμα .
Καλό θα ήτανε λοιπόν κατά την γνώμη μου να προσπαθήσει ο σύλλογος να φέρει τους κομβιούχους στον σύλλογο και μετά η όποιες αποφάσεις παρθούνε υπεύθυνη θα είναι όλοι η κομβιούχοι και όχι ο μόνο ο συλλογος).


αφηστε εσεις του συλογου το κοσμο να ερθει στο συλογο και μετα απο ενα χρονο το ξαναζητατε για την βιβα. 
Κανατε το πρωτο βημα οκ και μπραβο (για την συνδρομη ). Πρωχωρηστε στο επωμενο βημα χωρις κοντρες και λογομαχιες και ο κοσμος θα ερθει, πανω απο 100 σελιδες για το ιδιο πραγμα μιλατε.

----------


## ice

> (Title: *Απ: Firewall διαμαρτυρίας*
> Post by: *pasific* on *18:00 09/01/2010* Σίγουρα καρμπόν 
> Εκεί πάει το πράγμα 
> Όπως είπα και σε ένα άλλο θέμα δεν γίνετε 1000 κόμβοι να εκπρωσοπουνται από 5 ατομα που ουτε καν εχουν ψηφιστεί από 1000 αλλά από 50 με 100.
> Υπεύθυνη τώρα για τις αποφάσεις δεν είναι μονό η πέντε αλλά και η 50-100 που τους ψηφίσανε .
> Γιατί αν τα πέντε άτομα αυτά είχαν βγει από τους 1000 δεν θα ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα και δεν θα μπορούσε να μιλήσει κανένας γιατί θα ήτανε και αυτή υπεύθυνη άσχετα με το αν ψήφισε η δεν ψήφησε, γιατί δεν ήθελε η δεν μπορουσε ενώ ομως είχε το δικαίωμα .
> Καλό θα ήτανε λοιπόν κατά την γνώμη μου να προσπαθήσει ο σύλλογος να φέρει τους κομβιούχους στον σύλλογο και μετά η όποιες αποφάσεις παρθούνε υπεύθυνη θα είναι όλοι η κομβιούχοι και όχι ο μόνο ο συλλογος).
> 
> 
> ...


Συγνωμη αλλα αμφισβητω λιγο το 600-700-800-900-1000 κομβοι ή ατομα . Δωσαμε ανοικτη προταση να ερθει οποιος θελει να συζητησει μαζι μας στον πιο δημοκρατικο τροπο που υπαρχει στην χωρα μας . Την Γενικη συνελευση και το επιτοπου δημοψηφισμα . Αντι αυτου δεν ηρθαν κανενας (εξαιρεση 2-3 ατομα) . Κατοπην εορτης προσπαθητε πισω απο την ασφαλεια του υπολογιστη σας να καθορισετε πραγματα ? 

Κλασικο παραδειγμα ελληνων που δεν κανουν οι ιδιοι κινησεις αλλα περιμενουν απο τους αλλους να κανουν και οταν δεν συμφωνουν απλα γκρινιαζουν . Για αυτο παμε απο το κακο στο χειροτερο . Εαν δεν αλλαξετε οι ιδιοι να συμμετεχετε στα κοινα δεν θα αλλαξει τιποτα . 


Χωρος για συγκεντρωσεις εχουμε πλεον . Αμα θελετε ξαναοριζουμε να συγκεντρωθουμε αλλα να ερθετε ολοι σας . Πλεον δεν ειναι δικαιολογια ουτε η εγγραφη ουτε η συνδρομη ουτε τιποτα .

----------


## papashark

> Οταν βγαίνεις δημόσια και επικαλείσαι, "ότι δεν έχω να πάρω ψωμί", και ότι στερήθηκες το δικαίωμα να πείς την γνώμη σου και να αποφασίσεις και ΕΣΥ, για το όποιο θέμα ψηφίστηκε στην ΓΣ, τότε για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν όλοι.


Σου έκανε ο άνθρωπος μια δωρεά και ζήτησε να μήνει ανώνυμη, και εσύ βγαίνεις και το δημοσιεύεις για να του την πεις ?

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο κρατιέμαι να σου ρίξω χοντρά μπινελίκια...

Είσαι ο πλέον ακατάλληλος άνθρωπος για την θέση σου...

Θα ζήταγα από ένα Moderator να τα σβήσει επιτόπου, αλλά δυστηχώς δεν έχουμε ούτε και από αυτό εδώ μέσα έτσι που τον κάνατε τον σύλλογο,

Όχι όπως τον έκανες εσύ, εσύ είσαι θεατής, είσαι μόνο για να γράφεις τα ποιο λάθος πράγματα, εδώ ούτε τα πρακτικά του ΔΣ σου δεν γνωρίζεις...

Πάω να φύγω γιατί έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θα βρίσω κανέναν εδώ μέσα, και με μου έχεις ανεβάσει την πίεση στο 800 τώρα

----------


## papashark

> Η διαχείριση της αλληλογραφίας του Συλλόγου, θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται με διακριτικό τρόπο. Οταν έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση, θα γίνει γνωστή μαζί με το ερώτημα που τέθηκε. Οχι όμως "χύμα", σε δημόσιο φόρουμ, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.
> Εχετε δεί πολλούς συλλόγους να φέρουν την αλληλογραφία τους σε οπεν δημόσια φόρουμ; Η θέση τους θα έπρεπε να είναι στην έδρα μας, αλλά αφού δεν υπάρχει, είναι στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου. Θα γίνει δημόσια ενημέρωση πρώτα και οποιος το αιτηθεί στην συνέχεια απο το Σύλλογο, θα του αποσταλεί.


Τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει...

Α ναι, το βατερλό με το Πολυτεχνείο, όπου το ΔΣ δεν έβγαζε την αλληλογραφία για τις ρουφιανιές του MAuVE, τις γνώριζαν μόνο οι δικοί τους, και όταν βγήκαν στον αέρα, ο κόσμος έφριξε και αηδείασε με τα καμώματα του ΔΣ

Τι άλλο μου θυμίζει, τι άλλο, κάτσε να δεις.....

Α ναι, τις μυστικές διαπραγματεύσεις με την viva, που μετά από μήνες δημοσιεύσατε τα πρακτικά προσπαθώντας να φέρεται τον κόσμο προ τετελεσμένων, έχοντας παραβεί τις αποφάσεις προηγούμενης ΓΣ (ενώ τώρα με την γελοιότητα την πλειοψηφίας των 10 ατόμων νομίζετε ότι κάτι κάνατε).

Ναι Κώστα, έχω δει πολλούς συλλόγους να έχουν φόρα παρτίδα την αλληλογραφία τους.

Ξέρεις ποιους συλλόγους ?

Αυτούς που δεν έχουν τίποτα να κρύψουν και να φοβηθούν.....

----------


## papashark

Και μετά μου λέτε γιατί δεν γράφετε ο κόσμος στον σύλλογο.......

Χτυπήματα κάτω από την μέση, κρυφή αλληλογραφία, αποφάσεις με 10 άτομα, αδιαφάνεια, χαμένα μπλοκ τιμολογίων, ρουφιανιές, κλίκες, εξωκαταστατικά κέντρα εξουσίας....

Βρε καλύτερα χωρίς σύλλογο από το να έχουμε τέτοιο σύλλογο....

----------


## ice

> Και μετά μου λέτε γιατί δεν γράφετε ο κόσμος στον σύλλογο.......
> 
> Χτυπήματα κάτω από την μέση, κρυφή αλληλογραφία, αποφάσεις με 10 άτομα, αδιαφάνεια, χαμένα μπλοκ τιμολογίων, ρουφιανιές, κλίκες, εξωκαταστατικά κέντρα εξουσίας....
> 
> Βρε καλύτερα χωρίς σύλλογο από το να έχουμε τέτοιο σύλλογο....


Τι μου θυμιζει τι μου θυμιζει . Διαμαρτυριες χωρις εναλακτικες προτασεις για το δικτυο που τοσο υποστηριζεις οτι του κανουμε κακο.

----------


## klarabel

Αυτά συνέβησαν το 2003. Οταν ήσουν ΕΣΥ στο σύλλογο. Εμείς ΤΩΡΑ το μάθαμε, ΤΩΡΑ το είπαμε. Ουτε σε προηγούμενη ΓΣ είχε γίνει θέμα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Πολύ ὑλικὸ σχετικὸ μὲ μερικὰ πόστ στὸ παρὸν νῆμα ἐδῶ :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSYk8ofhYFY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqqxRPZdfvs

----------


## ggeorgan

Ξέρει κανένας νὰ βάλει ὑποτίτλους ; Τὸ περιεχόμενο μπορεῖ νὰ τὸ βρεῖ ἄφθονο στὸ παρόν νῆμα ...

----------


## pasific

> Ξέρει κανένας νὰ βάλει ὑποτίτλους ; Τὸ περιεχόμενο μπορεῖ νὰ τὸ βρεῖ ἄφθονο στὸ παρόν νῆμα ...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βασίλη το να γραφτεί, εσύ και ό όποιος στο σύλλογο, σημαίνει ότι δεν αποφασίζουν οι λίγοι όπως επικαλείστε αλλά η πλειοψηφία. Μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις.


Δηλαδή ο σύλλογος είναι η πλειοψηφία του δικτύου;




> Το δεν ίδιο θα έλεγες και για συμμετοχή σου σε μία ομάδα των Διαχειριστών των κόμβων του AWMN, αν έπαιρνε αποφάσεις κατα πλειοψηφία με τις οποίες δεν συμφωνούσες ?
> 
> Αν τελικά το εμπόδιο είναι νομικές δεσμεύσεις που έχει ένα Σωματείο, τίποτα δεν μας εμποδίζει να έχουμε παράλληλα μία άτυπη κατα τον νόμο ομάδα διαχειριστών των κόμβων του ΑWMN που θα ασχολείται με θέματα καθαρά του δικτύου.
> Φυσικά μην περιμένεται ότι στην ομάδα αυτή θα δηλώσουν συμμετοχή όλοι οι κομβούχοι.


Δε μιλάω γενικά για τις νομικές δεσμέυσεις που έχει κάποιο μέλος του συλλόγου. Όλοι έχουμε δεσμεύσεις με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Μιλάω συγκεκριμένα για την περίπτωση του παρόχου.

Λέω ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι αντίθετος στο μπάσιμο του παρόχου στο δίκτυο. Αν γραφτούμε τώρα στον σύλλογο, μετά την απόφαση που έχει παρθεί, θα πρέπει να αποδεχτούμε μια απόφαση που πήρε η πλειοψηφία της μειοψηφίας και η οποία δε μας αντιπροσωπεύει.

Από την άλλη, δε θα δίναμε 140 ευρώ για να γραφόμασταν πριν την απόφαση για να την αποτρέψουμε. Εκτός του ότι ο σκοπός ΔΕΝ αγιάζει τα μέσα, δύο κούκοι δε φέρνουν την άνοιξη.

Δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να μη συμμετέχω σε κάτι που δε με εκφράζει;

----------


## klarabel

Ωραία τότε αν δεν χρειάζεται να το διαλύσουμε και να μην το παιδεύουμε.

----------


## papashark

> Χτυπήματα κάτω από την μέση, κρυφή αλληλογραφία, αποφάσεις με 10 άτομα, αδιαφάνεια, χαμένα μπλοκ τιμολογίων, ρουφιανιές, κλίκες, εξωκαταστατικά κέντρα εξουσίας....





> Αυτά συνέβησαν το 2003. Οταν ήσουν ΕΣΥ στο σύλλογο. Εμείς ΤΩΡΑ το μάθαμε, ΤΩΡΑ το είπαμε. Ουτε σε προηγούμενη ΓΣ είχε γίνει θέμα.


Το 2003 ?

Το χτύπημα κάτω από την μέση έγινε πρίν από λίγο από εσένα
Η κρυφή αλληλογραφία ξαναέγινε τώρα με την Viva, πριν από 6 μήνες
Η απόφαση με τα 10 άτομα πάρθηκε ούτε μια βδομάδα πριν
Οκ οι ρουφιανιές έχουν γίνει το 2005 ή το 2006 αν θυμάμαι καλά, εσύ μπορεί να μην ήσουν καν στο δίκτυο
Οι κλίκες υπάρχουν και σήμερα, εσύ παρότι είσαι πρόεδρος, δεν ξέρεις καν τι υπάρχει γραμμένα στα πρακτικά
Τέλος τα εξωκατασταστικά-εξωθεσμικά κέντρα αποφάσεων, έδρασαν πριν από 6 μήνες υποβαθμίζοντας το φόρουμ.

Για την προεδρία σου μιλάω Κώστα, αν εσύ απουσιάζεις από αυτήν, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλα είναι καλά και όμορφα, μάλλον προς το ανάποδο πάει...





> Τι μου θυμιζει τι μου θυμιζει . Διαμαρτυριες χωρις εναλακτικες προτασεις για το δικτυο που τοσο υποστηριζεις οτι του κανουμε κακο.


Μα έκανα ενναλακτική πρόταση !




> Βρε καλύτερα χωρίς σύλλογο από το να έχουμε τέτοιο σύλλογο....


Ο Γιωργάκης είχε πει προεκλογικά (και λίγο μετεκλογικά), "ή αλλάζουμε, ή βουλιάζουμε"....

Τελικά ο Γιωργάκης επέλεξε να μας βουλιάξει, εσείς ?

 ::

----------


## ice

Αμα δεν γουσταρεις τον Συλλογο προβλημα σου . Λυση δεν ειναι να σκοτωνουμε οτι δεν γουσταρουμε .

Προτασεις για το καλο του δικτυου αναφερομουν , απλα οπως παντα σαν καλος πολιτικος μεταφραζεις και παραρμηνευεις οπως θελεις εσυ τα λεγομενα τοων αλλων

----------


## john70

Τελικά έχει πλάκα ,

Ο Papashark , με κάθε ευκαιρία λέει τον πόνο του ...

Ο Ice , κολημένος με την μπάλα περιμένει προτάσεις ..... χωρίς να "έχει χρόνο" άφαντος

Ο Klarabel, κάνει πολιτική .....

Ο 7up , τρέχει να μαζέψει τα αμάζευτα ...

Ο Dazyraby , παραιτήθηκε...

Ο Age , απέχων απο την όλη κουβέντα δημοσιεύει τις υποψηφιότητες για συντονιστές ... 

Ο Acynonix, προσπαθεί να επιβεβαιώσει το nickname του...

Ο Nkladakis , μίλησε μετά απο πολύ καιρό ...

Ο GGeorg;an γράφει με πολυτονικό και πήγε σε μνημόσυνο και όχι στην παρολίγον "κηδεία" που δεν του έκατσε...

Τελικά .... 3 λαλούν και 2 χορεύουν .....

Μάλλον θέλουμε διακοπές , ακόμα και το "ξύσιμο" μας κούρασε ..... Καλό καλοκαίρι !

----------


## papashark

> Αμα δεν γουσταρεις τον Συλλογο προβλημα σου . Λυση δεν ειναι να σκοτωνουμε οτι δεν γουσταρουμε .
> 
> Προτασεις για το καλο του δικτυου αναφερομουν , απλα οπως παντα σαν καλος πολιτικος μεταφραζεις και παραρμηνευεις οπως θελεις εσυ τα λεγομενα τοων αλλων


Στέλιο μου, τις προτάσεις μου τις έχω κάνει και στο παρελθόν, και έγραψα και παραπάνω πως βλέπω το δίκτυο. 

Στο παρελθόν είχα κάνει και πραγματικότητα κάποιες από τις προτάσεις μου, παρόλο που ο σύλλογος τις σαμποτάρισε (με επιτυχία) στο τέλος.

Το πρόβλημα στην παρούσα συζήτηση δεν είναι το δίκτυο, αλλά η κτητικότητα του συλλόγου στο δίκτυο.

Για μένα αυτήν την στιγμή, το κλείσιμο του συλλόγου θα κάνει περισσότερο καλό, παρά κακό, καθότι θα εξισωθούμε όλοι, και δεν θα πιστεύετε κάποιοι επειδή έχετε τον σύλλογο ότι είσαστε παραπάνω από τους άλλους.

Η άλλη λύση να σταματήσει η αλαζονεία, το καβάλημα του δικτύου, οι προσπάθειες κηδεμόνευσης, και τα άλλα πανέμορφα που κάνετε κατά περιόδους, θεωρώ απίθανο να γίνουν καθότι τα ανθρώπινα ελλατώματα υπερισχίουν της λογικής και της πραγματικής συλλογικότητας.

Προχωρήσατε να πάρετε μία απόφαση στην τελευταία ΓΣ, ενώ η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ έπρεπε να σας είχε ήδη κόψει τον βήχα. Αντίθετα εσείς αποσιωπήσατε την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ, αποσιωπήσατε και εξακολουθείτε να κρίβετε ακόμα και την δική σας επιστολή προς την ΕΕΤΤ, έχετε ξεχάσει την προηγούμενη απάντηση που είχε δώσει η ΕΕΤΤ για την Altec, και προχωράτε προς ένα δρόμο παράνομο, αποτυχήμενο στο παρελθόν, και ενάντια στην θέληση ενός σημαντικού μέρους του δικτύου (ίσως και μεγαλύτερο από τα 10 μέλη του συλλόγου που ψήφισαν υπέρ).

Λειτουργείτε ως παρασιτικός οργανισμος στο δίκτυο αυτή την στιγμή, δεν προσφέρετε τίποτα αλλά δημιουργείτε προβλήματα. Καμία διάθεση αλλαγής δεν υπάρχει, παρά το τυράκι του "γίνετε μέλη για να μας αλλάξετε" ώστε μετά να λέτε "σύλλογος μεγάλος, δεν υπάρχει άλλος"...

Αν δεν θέλετε να αλλάξετε, χρειάζεστε αντιβίωση.

----------


## john70

Και για να μήν ξεχνιόμαστε στο θέμα μας, σε κουβέντα με νομικό πρώην σύμβουλό του προϊσταμένου υπουργείου της ΕΕΤΤ, δείχνοντας του τις 2 επιστολές και λέγοντας του τα περί ΑΜΔΑ , δικτύου κτλ συμφώνησε ότι...

1. Η αλληλογραφία μεταξύ ΕΕΤΤ και VIVA είναι γενική και αόριστη . 
2. Ο Nvak έπιασε το νόημα , πράγματι η ΕΕΤΤ έδωσε "χρησμό" και όχι απάντηση, προκειμένου να καλύψει την πλάτη της, και να μήν πάρει θέση .
3. Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κάνει του κεφαλιού της , απλά εφαρμόζει την Ευρωπαϊκή και Ελληνική νομοθεσία , και προσπαθεί να κρατήσει ίσες αποστάσεις μεταξύ των παροχών και ιδιωτών.
4. Με βάση την Ευρωπαϊκή και Ελληνική νομοθεσία , απαγορεύεται ρητά η διάθεση εμπορικών υπηρεσιών στην ISM . Απαγορεύεται η διασύνδεση του δημόσιου τηλεπικοινωνιακού δικτύου με εναλλακτικά δίκτυα κάνοντας χρήση περιοχών ISM.

----------


## romias

> Ωραία τότε αν δεν χρειάζεται να το διαλύσουμε και να μην το παιδεύουμε.


Μια χαρά!
Δηλαδή το δίλημμα είναι η εταιρία τηλεφωνίας η το κλείνουμε.Συγχαρητήρια.
Και άντε και κάνατε συμφωνία και πάω πάσο,όταν θα γίνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για την λειτουργία εμπορικού κόμβου προς εκμετάλευση του awmn τα προστιμα θα τα πληρώσεις εσυ ο ice,o ysam,η το ταμείο?
Υπ όψιν το κράτος χρειάζεστε χρήμα και δεν πρόκειται να σας χαριστεί.

ice
Αυτό που ζω με σένα έχει ξεπεράσει το ντεζαβου και πάει για τρρρρέλα.
Έχουν ειπωθεί 40 προτάσεις εδώ μέσα και συ τον χαβά σου,κολλημένη βελόνα,προτάσεις,προτάσεις,προτάσεις,προτάσεις.
Και δεν κάνεις κουβένατ για την κατάστση που έχεις δημιουργήσει εσυ και ο ysam προκειμένου να αποκτήσετε τηλέφωνο.
Τηλέφωνο να έχετε και δεν πάει να κουρεύετε το δίκτυο? 
Αμ οχι κι έτσι ρε φίλε βάλε το vpn που έχεις και μιλά με όποια εταιρία θες είναι ανάγκη να μας κατσικόσεις την ακατονόμαστη εταιρία.
Βάλε skype αγόρι μου με 3,5 ευρό νούμερο και απεριόριστες κλήσεις.

----------


## nvak

Τελικά κάπου χάνουμε, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς....
Είπαμε ότι η VIVA αφορά μόνο τον Σύλλογο και τα μέλη του και όχι το δίκτυο γενικότερα.
Όμως εξακολουθούμε να το κάνουμε θέμα στο ανοικτό forum λες και αφορά τους πάντες.

Είπαμε ότι με την παρούσα μορφή του δικτύου δεν γίνεται να σκεφτόμαστε καθολική συμμετοχή στο Σύλλογο, εκτός και αν θέλουμε να ξαναστήσουμε το δίκτυο απο την αρχή.
Όμως εξακολουθούμε να μιλάμε για καθολική συμμετοχή η διάλυση του Σωματείου, αν δεν καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε μέλη τον papashark τον romia και τον Acinonix !!!

Είπαμε ότι ο Σύλλογος αποφασίζει μόνο για τα μέλη του και τις υπηρεσίες που υποστηρίζει και όχι για το Δίκτυο. Δεν ελέγχει ούτε αποφασίζει για το δίκτυο. Εξακολουθούμε να τα μπερδεύουμε και να προχωράμε σε ατέρμονες συζητήσεις χωρίς ουσία.

Πάψτε επιτέλους να συγχέετε το Δίκτυο με το Σύλλογο. Άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο.
Σύλλογοι μπορεί να υπάρξουν πολλοί. Το δίκτυο καλό είναι να παραμείνει ένα.

Μαζέψτε τα θέματα που αφορούν το σύλλογο στην σχετική ενότητα. 
Εκτός και αν θέλετε να στήσετε ξεχωριστό συλλογικό δίκτυο. 
Από όσο όμως γνωρίζω, τέτοια απόφαση δεν έχουμε πάρει....

----------


## papashark

> Τελικά κάπου χάνουμε, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς....
> Είπαμε ότι η VIVA αφορά μόνο τον Σύλλογο και τα μέλη του και όχι το δίκτυο γενικότερα.
> Όμως εξακολουθούμε να το κάνουμε θέμα στο ανοικτό forum λες και αφορά τους πάντες.
> 
> Είπαμε ότι με την παρούσα μορφή του δικτύου δεν γίνεται να σκεφτόμαστε καθολική συμμετοχή στο Σύλλογο, εκτός και αν θέλουμε να ξαναστήσουμε το δίκτυο απο την αρχή.
> Όμως εξακολουθούμε να μιλάμε για καθολική συμμετοχή η διάλυση του Σωματείου, αν δεν καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε μέλη τον papashark τον romia και τον Acinonix !!!
> 
> Είπαμε ότι ο Σύλλογος αποφασίζει μόνο για τα μέλη του και τις υπηρεσίες που υποστηρίζει και όχι για το Δίκτυο. Δεν ελέγχει ούτε αποφασίζει για το δίκτυο. Εξακολουθούμε να τα μπερδεύουμε και να προχωράμε σε ατέρμονες συζητήσεις χωρίς ουσία.
> 
> ...


+++ Nvak

Το κακό είναι ότι ο σύλλογος, δηλαδή η παρέα των 15-20 ανθρώπων, απαιτεί να περάσει επάνω από όλο το δίκτυο, και έχουν αρχίσει εδώ και καιρό οι απειλές, ότι όποιος εκτός συλλόγου πάει να κόψει την παράνομη αυτή διακίνηση πακέτων θα τον κώψουν και αυτοί, κοινώς *ή περνάει η viva ή διαλύουμε το δίκτυο....*

Και επειδή δεν βλέπω τον σύλλογο να έχει τρόπο να περνάει μόνο από τους δικούς του κόμβους και να μπορεί να πάει παντού, (άσε που το τυράκι της προμήθειας, απαιτεί πολλά μέλη, όχι μονο τα 35 που δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν όλοι), σε λίγο καιρό θα παίζουμε "μπουνιές" για την κωλοViva.

Είναι τραγικό ότι οι ιδιοι οι υπερσυλλογικοί που διατίνονται ότι αγωνιούν και αγωνίζονται για το καλό του δικτύου, οι ιδιοι απειλούν για την διάλυσει του δικτύου αν δεν περάσει το δικό τους....

Είναι τραγικό ότι χρησιμοποιούν επιχειρήματα του στυλ "θα νομιμοποιήσουμε το δίκτυο βάζοντας εμπορικές υπηρεσίες" όταν η παροχή των υπηρεσιών αυτών θα είναι παράνομη...

----------


## ice

> Τελικά έχει πλάκα ,
> 
> Ο Papashark , με κάθε ευκαιρία λέει τον πόνο του ...
> 
> Ο Ice , κολημένος με την μπάλα περιμένει προτάσεις ..... χωρίς να "έχει χρόνο" άφαντος
> 
> Ο Klarabel, κάνει πολιτική .....
> 
> Ο 7up , τρέχει να μαζέψει τα αμάζευτα ...
> ...


Man και χρονο εχω και ολα τα καταφερνω . Απλα βαρεθηκα να λενε γενικολογιες χωρις να βαζουν το χερι τους στην φωτια

----------


## ice

> +++ Nvak
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι ο σύλλογος, δηλαδή η παρέα των 15-20 ανθρώπων, απαιτεί να περάσει επάνω από όλο το δίκτυο, και έχουν αρχίσει εδώ και καιρό οι απειλές, ότι όποιος εκτός συλλόγου πάει να κόψει την παράνομη αυτή διακίνηση πακέτων θα τον κώψουν και αυτοί, κοινώς *ή περνάει η viva ή διαλύουμε το δίκτυο....*
> 
> Και επειδή δεν βλέπω τον σύλλογο να έχει τρόπο να περνάει μόνο από τους δικούς του κόμβους και να μπορεί να πάει παντού, (άσε που το τυράκι της προμήθειας, απαιτεί πολλά μέλη, όχι μονο τα 35 που δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν όλοι), σε λίγο καιρό θα παίζουμε "μπουνιές" για την κωλοViva.
> 
> Είναι τραγικό ότι οι ιδιοι οι υπερσυλλογικοί που διατίνονται ότι αγωνιούν και αγωνίζονται για το καλό του δικτύου, οι ιδιοι απειλούν για την διάλυσει του δικτύου αν δεν περάσει το δικό τους....
> 
> Είναι τραγικό ότι χρησιμοποιούν επιχειρήματα του στυλ "θα νομιμοποιήσουμε το δίκτυο βάζοντας εμπορικές υπηρεσίες" όταν η παροχή των υπηρεσιών αυτών θα είναι παράνομη...


Ορε Πανο που εχουμε πει οτι θα διαλυσουμε το δικτυο . Προσωπικα το δικτυο το εχω και το αφηνω ησυχο και δεν το πειραζω ουτε προκειται ποτε να το πειραξω . Για εμενα εχω υπογραψει τουλαχισοτν νοητα το peering agreement που επρεπε να υπηρχε απο day one .
Και επειδη εχω αρχισει να λεω τα ιδια και τα ιδια -> Εχω δωσει και θα δινω πολλα λεφτα για να συντηρω κομβους που δεν ανηκουν σε εμενα απλα και μονο γιατι γουσταρω το δικτυο και μου αρεσει η κοινοτητα μας (εαν υπαρχει πλεον κατι τετοιο). 
Δεν το βλεπω κακο να εχουμε επιτελους και μια υπηρεσια (πιστευω νομιμη ) και μακαρι να εχουμε και ακομα περισσοτερες . 

@romias δεν εχω και ουτε θα εχω ποτε την αναγκη για τηλεφωνικη γραμμη .

Θα κοιταξω ολο το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ και θα δω εαν εχεις αναφερει μια αναλυτικη προταση για να δω εαν εχω παραβλεψη κατι 

Τελος

----------


## papashark

> Ορε Πανο που εχουμε πει οτι θα διαλυσουμε το δικτυο . Προσωπικα το δικτυο το εχω και το αφηνω ησυχο και δεν το πειραζω ουτε προκειται ποτε να το πειραξω . Για εμενα εχω υπογραψει τουλαχισοτν νοητα το peering agreement που επρεπε να υπηρχε απο day one .
> Και επειδη εχω αρχισει να λεω τα ιδια και τα ιδια -> Εχω δωσει και θα δινω πολλα λεφτα για να συντηρω κομβους που δεν ανηκουν σε εμενα απλα και μονο γιατι γουσταρω το δικτυο και μου αρεσει η κοινοτητα μας (εαν υπαρχει πλεον κατι τετοιο). 
> Δεν το βλεπω κακο να εχουμε επιτελους και μια υπηρεσια (πιστευω νομιμη ) και μακαρι να εχουμε και ακομα περισσοτερες .


Για την διάλυση σε παραπέμπω στον Klarabel

Η ανάγκη για το peering agreement πρωτοσυζητήθηκε γιατί κάποιοι ήθελαν να κώψουν το icall, σήμερα ξανασυζητιέται γιατί κάποιοι θέλουν (θέλουμε) να κώψουν την viva. Χωρίς τις εμπορικές υπηρεσίες ουτε καν συζητιόταν. Μήπως τελικά χωρίς την εμπορικη εκμετάλευση όλα πάνε καλά και δεν χρειάζεται ?

Τώρα μην μου λες εμένα μπούρδες για λεφτά για κόμβους που δεν είναι δικοί σου, ξεχνάς (πάλι) σε ποιον μιλάς ?

Κοινότητα υπάρχει, άλλοι στον πυρήνα, άλλοι περιθωριακοί, άλλοι φανατικοί, άλλοι περαστικοί, έτσι είναι οι μεγάλες κοινότητες. Και πάντα σε αυτές υπάρχουν κάποιοι που θέλουν να κάνουν κουμάντο (βλέπε σύλλογος).

----------


## ice

Δεν ξεχνω ποτε σε ποιον μιλαω και δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχεις κανει πολλα για την εξαπλωση του δικτυου . Κανεις λαθος οτι θελουμε να κανουμε κουμαντο . Απλα θελουμε και κατι παραπανω να γινει σε αυτο το δικτυο

----------


## nvak

> Το κακό είναι ότι ο σύλλογος, δηλαδή η παρέα των 15-20 ανθρώπων, απαιτεί να περάσει επάνω από όλο το δίκτυο, και έχουν αρχίσει εδώ και καιρό οι απειλές, ότι όποιος εκτός συλλόγου πάει να κόψει την παράνομη αυτή διακίνηση πακέτων θα τον κώψουν και αυτοί, κοινώς *ή περνάει η viva ή διαλύουμε το δίκτυο....*
> 
> Και επειδή δεν βλέπω τον σύλλογο να έχει τρόπο να περνάει μόνο από τους δικούς του κόμβους και να μπορεί να πάει παντού, (άσε που το τυράκι της προμήθειας, απαιτεί πολλά μέλη, όχι μονο τα 35 που δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν όλοι), σε λίγο καιρό θα παίζουμε "μπουνιές" για την κωλοViva.
> 
> Είναι τραγικό ότι οι ιδιοι οι υπερσυλλογικοί που διατίνονται ότι αγωνιούν και αγωνίζονται για το καλό του δικτύου, οι ιδιοι απειλούν για την διάλυσει του δικτύου αν δεν περάσει το δικό τους....
> 
> Είναι τραγικό ότι χρησιμοποιούν επιχειρήματα του στυλ "θα νομιμοποιήσουμε το δίκτυο βάζοντας εμπορικές υπηρεσίες" όταν η παροχή των υπηρεσιών αυτών θα είναι παράνομη...


Αν αρχίσουμε να ελέγχουμε το τι περνά απο τους κόμβους μας, πέρνουμε την ευθύνη για ότι περνά. 
Η αρχή ότι δεν ανακατευόμαστε με το τι περνά απο τους κόμβους μας, μας προστατεύει απο την κάθε στραβή που θα κάνει κάποιος άλλος. 
Δεν ζητάμε άδεια για να διακινήσουμε κάτι, αλλά ταυτόχρονα έχουμε την προσωπική ευθύνη για το τι διακινούμε.

Μιά κλειστή ομάδα 15-20 ανθρώπων με νομική εκπροσώπηση, που αποφασίσει να διακινήσει κάτι μέσω δικτύου, 
είναι πιό ευάλωτη απο οποιοδήποτε τρίτο ανώνυμο που κάνει το ίδιο. 
Έτσι πρέπει να προσέχει περισσότερο για την νομιμότητα. 
Δεν χρειάζεται εξωτερική βοήθεια απο τρίτους για να προστατευτεί.

Ο Σύλλογος θα μοιράσει στα μέλη του, voip υπηρεσίες ασύρματα, μόνο αν του επιτραπεί κάτι τέτοιο απο την ΕΕΤΤ.
Το ίδιο βέβαια θα γίνει και για κάθε μελλοντική υπηρεσία του συλλόγου. 
Το κλειδί στην όλη ιστορία είναι αν χαρακτηρίζεται ιδιωτική η δημόσια, η χρήση του ασύρματου μέσου μεταξύ των μελλών. 
Αν χαρακτηρίζεται ιδιωτική, τότε το voip για τα μέλη θα νομιμοποιηθεί να περάσει.
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά θόρυβος...

----------


## romias

nvak
Αυτά που λές η προσωπική σου άποψη και καμία σχέση με την επίσημη άποψη του συλλόγου και την πραγματικότητα




> Αν αρχίσουμε να ελέγχουμε το τι περνά απο τους κόμβους μας, πέρνουμε την ευθύνη για ότι περνά. 
> Η αρχή ότι δεν ανακατευόμαστε με το τι περνά απο τους κόμβους μας, μας προστατεύει απο την κάθε στραβή που θα κάνει κάποιος άλλος. 
> Δεν ζητάμε άδεια για να διακινήσουμε κάτι, αλλά ταυτόχρονα έχουμε την προσωπική ευθύνη για το τι διακινούμε.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου μόνο που εδώ μιλάμε για κόψιμο εμπορικής κυκλοφορίας που που μας είναι γνωστη και ερχετε σε αντίθεση με τους κανόνες του δικτυου για μην επορική χρήση.Και το χειρότερο απ ολα με τις ευλογίες του συλλόγου.




> Μιά κλειστή ομάδα 15-20 ανθρώπων με νομική εκπροσώπηση, που αποφασίσει να διακινήσει κάτι μέσω δικτύου,
> είναι πιό ευάλωτη απο οποιοδήποτε τρίτο ανώνυμο που κάνει το ίδιο.
> Έτσι πρέπει να προσέχει περισσότερο για την νομιμότητα.
> Δεν χρειάζεται εξωτερική βοήθεια απο τρίτους για να προστατευτεί.


Αυτό πάλι πότε έγινε?
Εγώ ήξερα ότι η συμφωνία αφορούσε όλο το δίκτυο για ρίξε μια μάτια στην προσφορά της εταιρίας.
Και ας πούμε ότι είναι έτσι τα πράγματα δεν πρέπει αυτή η μικρή ομάδα να ζητήσει την έγκριση των μελών του δικτύου?




> Ο Σύλλογος θα μοιράσει στα μέλη του, voip υπηρεσίες ασύρματα, μόνο αν του επιτραπεί κάτι τέτοιο απο την ΕΕΤΤ.
> Το ίδιο βέβαια θα γίνει και για κάθε μελλοντική υπηρεσία του συλλόγου.
> Το κλειδί στην όλη ιστορία είναι αν χαρακτηρίζεται ιδιωτική η δημόσια, η χρήση του ασύρματου μέσου μεταξύ των μελλών.
> Αν χαρακτηρίζεται ιδιωτική, τότε το voip για τα μέλη θα νομιμοποιηθεί να περάσει.
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά θόρυβος...


Αν τον ζήλο που δείχνετε,προκειμένου να μαγειρέψετε στον σύλλογο,την νομιμοποίηση της εν λογο εταιρίας,τον δείχνατε στο να μπουν υπηρεσίες που πραγματικά θα εδιναν προστιθέμενη αξία στο δίκτυο θα *είχαμε* κάνει θαύματα.
Δυστυχώς αυτό που σας λείπει είναι η φαντασία και το όραμα και γι αυτό καταφεύγετε σε φτηνές και επιζήμιες λύσεις

----------


## nvak

> Αυτό πάλι πότε έγινε?
> Εγώ ήξερα ότι η συμφωνία αφορούσε όλο το δίκτυο για ρίξε μια μάτια στην προσφορά της εταιρίας.
> Και ας πούμε ότι είναι έτσι τα πράγματα δεν πρέπει αυτή η μικρή ομάδα να ζητήσει την έγκριση των μελών του δικτύου?


Διάβασε λίγο τα προηγούμενα ποστ πρίν ποστάρεις. 
Το θέμα δεν είναι τι έλεγε το σχέδιο συμφωνίας, αλλά τι επιτρέπεται απο την ΕΕΤΤ.
Από όσο φαίνεται ακόμη και ο ασύρματος διαμοιρασμός θα πρέπει να γίνει απο κόμβο που διαχειρίζεται μέλλος του Συλλόγου.

Κατ αρχήν δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο αλλά διαχειριστές κόμβων. 
Αυτοί οι διαχειριστές δεν έχουν κάποια οργάνωση, εκπροσώπηση, διαδικασίες, πέραν απο αυτές του Σωματείου.
Ούτε έχουν θεσμοθετημένη εκτελεστική εξουσία στο δίκτυο, ακόμα και με την μορφή του Σωματείου.

Και το έχουμε ξαναπεί. 
Ο κάθε ένας χρήστης του ασύρματου δικτύου είναι ελεύθερος να ανταλλάξει ότι δεδομένα θέλει, με όποιο σημείο θέλει, μέσα στο δίκτυο. 
Για ότι κάνει, φέρει προσωπική ευθύνη.
Έτσι πορευτήκαμε μέχρι σήμερα, έτσι αναπτύχθηκε το δίκτυο και έτσι σκοπεύουμε να συνεχίσουμε.
Όποιος προσπαθήσει να άλλάξει αυτόν τον κανόνα, θα απορριφθεί απο την ίδια την κοινότητα του δικτύου.

----------


## klarabel

> Διάβασε λίγο τα προηγούμενα ποστ πρίν ποστάρεις. 
> Το θέμα δεν είναι τι έλεγε το σχέδιο συμφωνίας, αλλά τι επιτρέπεται απο την ΕΕΤΤ.
> Από όσο φαίνεται ακόμη και ο ασύρματος διαμοιρασμός θα πρέπει να γίνει απο κόμβο που διαχειρίζεται μέλλος του Συλλόγου.
> 
> Κατ αρχήν δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο αλλά διαχειριστές κόμβων. 
> Αυτοί οι διαχειριστές δεν έχουν κάποια οργάνωση, εκπροσώπηση, διαδικασίες, πέραν απο αυτές του Σωματείου.
> Ούτε έχουν θεσμοθετημένη εκτελεστική εξουσία στο δίκτυο, ακόμα και με την μορφή του Σωματείου.
> 
> Και το έχουμε ξαναπεί. 
> ...


Πολύ σωστά.

----------


## alexa

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να παραστώ στην Συνέλευση αν και το ήθελα πολύ. Ομως σέβομαι όποια απόφαση πάρθηκε γιατί αυτό είναι το νόημα των συλλογικών προσπαθειών και της Δημοκρατίας.

Τραντα πέντε χρόνια μεταπολίτευσης δεν μας έμαθαν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, αντίθετα δημιούργησαν ένα πανελλήνιο οίκο ανοχής και τέλεια απεικόνισή του είναι και το ΑΜΔΑ. 
Θα έρθουν λοιπόν οι σωτήρες τώρα του ΔΝΤ να μας μάθουν πως να το κάνουμε ορθά αλλά την υπεραξία του οίκου ανοχής θα την εισπράττουν αυτοί ως γνήσιοι νταβατζήδες.

Αντί λοιπόν να έχουμε μάθει πως οργανωμένα θα παράγουμε αποτέλεσμα προς όφελος όλων (ειδικά στην περίπτωση του ΑΜΔΑ που είναι συλλογική προσπαθεια) ο καθένας θέλει το δικό του τσιφλίκι. Θα πάρουμε λοιπόν σε λίγο κυριολεκτικά τον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ μας. 

Αντε και σε άλλα τέτοια ωραία και καθείστε αναπαυτικά σε αυτό που μας προσφέρουν οι φίλοι μας του ΔΝΤ και όταν το ΑΜΔΑ θα είναι άλλη μια ανάμνηση ευκαιρίας που χάθηκε ανάμεσα στις χιλιάδες άλλες να θυμάστε την γλύκα του "οργάνου" του ΔΝΤ.

----------


## romias

E τωρα μάλιστα,τα επικύρωσε και πρόεδρος και πλέων είναι επίσημα.

Και επειδή δεν είναι οργανωμένοι οι "διαχειριστές κόμβων" εσεις οι 10 που είστε οργανωμένοι κάνετε ότι γουστάρετε.
Από την άλλη,κάποιοι καταφέρνουν και αυξάνουν τον τραπεζικό τους λογαριασμό,με την ενασχόληση τους με το Αμδα και περουσιαζονται ως ευεργέτες και εχουν λογο μιας και είναι ταμιακώς ενταξη και κάποιοι άλλοι που σε αυτους πραγματικά οφείλετε η σωστή λειτουργία του δικτύου και εργάζονται αφιλοκερδώς δεν έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου.

Ητε Γιάννη ήτε Γιαννάκη το πείτε η ουσία είναι μια.*ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΊΤΕ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΚΙΝΟΥΝΤΕ ΣΤΟ AWMN*.
Αυτό για όσους ωρύονταν στην συνέλευση οτι η υπηρεσία είναι νόμιμη.Πληρώστε καλό δικηγόρο.

----------


## papashark

> Πολύ σωστά.


Άλλα έλεγες στον καφέ....

Λόγια που δεν γράφονται, γρήγορα ξεχνιούνται

----------


## klarabel

Και που τά' παμε; Αμα έχει "κολλήσει η βελόνα" ;

----------


## romias

Δεν ξέρω τι είπατε άλλα η στροφή 180 ηρθε με την δημοσιοποίηση των επιστολών.
Ο πρώτος που κατάλαβε τι συμβαίνει john70 και στην συνέχεις nvak.Και ξαφνικά απο αφέντες του awmn γίνατε 
"Μιά κλειστή ομάδα 15-20 ανθρώπων με νομική εκπροσώπηση, που αποφασίσει να διακινήσει κάτι μέσω δικτύου"
Και αυτά που σας έδειξα είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου.
Περιμένω να δω την επιστολή που στείλατε εσεις σαν σύλλογος στην ΕΕΤΤ και αν αναφέρετε την ύπαρξη κόμβου για εμπορική χρήση.

----------


## john70

Romias , 
Εγώ τα λέω απο την πρώτη μέρα που το άκουσα , αλλά ..... η μαρμελάδα δεν πάει μόνο στο ψωμί.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αν αρχίσουμε να ελέγχουμε το τι περνά απο τους κόμβους μας, πέρνουμε την ευθύνη για ότι περνά. 
> Η αρχή ότι δεν ανακατευόμαστε με το τι περνά απο τους κόμβους μας, μας προστατεύει απο την κάθε στραβή που θα κάνει κάποιος άλλος.


Δεν ελέγξαμε τι περνάει από τους κόμβους μας και δεν έχουμε καμία ευθύνη. Ο σύλλογος ανακοίνωσε οτι θα περάσει η εταιρία voip και εμείς θεωρούμε ότι ισχύει.

----------


## papashark

> Δεν ελέγξαμε τι περνάει από τους κόμβους μας και δεν έχουμε καμία ευθύνη. Ο σύλλογος ανακοίνωσε οτι θα περάσει η εταιρία voip και εμείς θεωρούμε ότι ισχύει.


Acinonyx ++++

Φοβερή απάντηση - επιχείρημα !  ::

----------

